# How old do you think the person above you is?



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

If you already know their age, put down the age you'd think they were if you didn't know.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

I thought you were like 14ish... But I do belive I seen you post somewhere that you are 8? Really? You don't seem 8 to me xD


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

you're 23 right?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe 17


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2016)

Like 16. Maybe.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

19? ^


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

20-21


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

11 or 12?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe 23


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe 19 xP


----------



## riummi (Feb 2, 2016)

12


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 2, 2016)

16. Maybe


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

17?


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

16-17 maybe.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 2, 2016)

18-20


----------



## kelpy (Feb 2, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

16 maybe.


----------



## Crash (Feb 2, 2016)

14-15 ish?​


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 2, 2016)

Perhaps 16-18?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

14-15


----------



## kelpy (Feb 2, 2016)

19-21 ish


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe 20


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

17 maybe


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

18?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

16


----------



## teto (Feb 2, 2016)

15


----------



## Tensu (Feb 2, 2016)

19?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

13


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

12-13


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

18-23


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

25-28


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 2, 2016)

haha interesting thread

13


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

20


----------



## RRJay (Feb 2, 2016)

15. maybe 14.


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 2, 2016)

17?


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

20 again


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

12


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

aixoo said:


> 25-28



haha lol I wish. thanks I guess, I guess that is a compliment. but no, im actually only 14 years old lol


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

15


----------



## RRJay (Feb 2, 2016)

16 or 17.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

12 still


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 2, 2016)

15. Maybe.


----------



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

11-13

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kayrii said:


> I thought you were like 14ish... But I do belive I seen you post somewhere that you are 8? Really? You don't seem 8 to me xD



im not 8 im 10 ugh get it right -___________-


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

23


----------



## kelpy (Feb 2, 2016)

I know but I'd say you were 13 if I didn't know.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

Omg this is so creepy I was thinking of making a thread exactly like this today, well you beat me to it

14


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

i's say 17 or 18?


----------



## RRJay (Feb 2, 2016)

15 or 16


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

19


----------



## Albuns (Feb 2, 2016)

13? o:


----------



## RRJay (Feb 2, 2016)

14


----------



## riummi (Feb 2, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

21


----------



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

15-16?


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

23


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

if i didn't already know, i'd say i could see you being 15-16


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

hmm if i didn't know I'd say 25


----------



## radioloves (Feb 2, 2016)

23-24?


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 2, 2016)

17


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Feb 2, 2016)

Early 20s?


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

14


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Feb 2, 2016)

-cries-
14-15


----------



## riummi (Feb 3, 2016)

omg i forgot...15?


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 3, 2016)

16? i feel like a terrible friend rn i s2g u told me and i don't remember


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

15?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

16?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i'd say 13? maybe 14?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

10

That's my guess for you xD


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

add 12 years to that.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Lol I'm only 15 ._.


----------



## Llust (Feb 3, 2016)

11


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i'd say 16.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

stardusk said:


> 11



Wth dude XD

13


----------



## Unumii (Feb 3, 2016)

Issi said:


> Wth dude XD
> 
> 13



*Hmmm... 14? XD*


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 3, 2016)

12


----------



## Damniel (Feb 3, 2016)

15


----------



## Unumii (Feb 3, 2016)

White Claw said:


> 12



*that was rude... NO.
16*


----------



## teshima (Feb 3, 2016)

13


----------



## cIementine (Feb 3, 2016)

103


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

13? 14?


----------



## cIementine (Feb 3, 2016)

19-21 ??
(you were right lmao)


----------



## pacemaker (Feb 3, 2016)

considering earlier posts, 14?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

@pumpkin, wow i was right. WOOT. + you were off by a little.

uhm, i'd say maybe 16ish?


----------



## pacemaker (Feb 3, 2016)

correct! hm.. 22, possibly?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2016)

16?


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 3, 2016)

17?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 3, 2016)

You seem like 13-14


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2016)

19?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 3, 2016)

12-13?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 3, 2016)

Seems like 17


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 3, 2016)

22ish


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2016)

16?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 3, 2016)

14


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Feb 3, 2016)

16-20?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

14?


----------



## wassop (Feb 3, 2016)

16 ?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

def not. 

i'd say 14?


----------



## wassop (Feb 3, 2016)

older , haha

hmmm 18 ?


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

nope.

17?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 3, 2016)

19


----------



## Damniel (Feb 3, 2016)

18+


----------



## riummi (Feb 3, 2016)

34


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

19?


----------



## teshima (Feb 3, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> 103



ur a few years off

- - - Post Merge - - -

24?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 3, 2016)

17?


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 3, 2016)

19?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 3, 2016)

close enough ~

19?


----------



## scotch (Feb 3, 2016)

21?


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

13


----------



## N e s s (Feb 3, 2016)

11

I know for a fact ; )


----------



## Jacob (Feb 3, 2016)

15?


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

18


----------



## Discord (Feb 3, 2016)

17


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 3, 2016)

maybe like 20


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 3, 2016)

25 (lol we talked about this before but i can't seem to recall exactly)


----------



## Jacob (Feb 3, 2016)

16


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

18?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 3, 2016)

17-20


----------



## N e s s (Feb 3, 2016)

13


----------



## Discord (Feb 3, 2016)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> maybe like 20


Wrong

@Dae Min: Pr'lly around 14 or 15


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 3, 2016)

18?


----------



## Discord (Feb 3, 2016)

Jetix said:


> 18?


Wrong

My best bet is 13


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2016)

I dunno 15?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 3, 2016)

Jacob said:


> 16



cries because i'm (age is posted on my about page) 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@lynn like 15-16 lol


----------



## riummi (Feb 3, 2016)

23


----------



## Discord (Feb 3, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> I dunno 15?


Wrong but close, my age is 14 (well, i become 14 next week).

17


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2016)

13


----------



## riummi (Feb 3, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> Wrong but close, my age is 14 (well, i become 14 next week).
> 
> 17



close

and 17?


----------



## Discord (Feb 3, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> 13


How did you know such a thing? Are you in the Free Candy Van outside my house?

I'm guessing 14


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

10


----------



## Jacob (Feb 4, 2016)

16/17


----------



## RRJay (Feb 4, 2016)

14


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

15-16? I'm awful at this​


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

SIXTEEEN I LOVE U


----------



## weeny.boodlez_ (Feb 4, 2016)

20 xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Jacob (Feb 4, 2016)

14


----------



## MintySky (Feb 4, 2016)

20


----------



## Llust (Feb 4, 2016)

24


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 4, 2016)

22


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 4, 2016)

26. So much black and white I don't recognize. owo


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 4, 2016)

16


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 4, 2016)

Sooo not 16, don't wanna go back to that. XD Bleh
You 8 :3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 4, 2016)

10 xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

idek you are obviously older than me.. so uh 28?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 4, 2016)

SNIPED BY MOKO

a solid 23 like me


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 4, 2016)

13??


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 4, 2016)

17?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 4, 2016)

15


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 4, 2016)

11???


----------



## mogyay (Feb 4, 2016)

10


----------



## okaimii (Feb 4, 2016)

20.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 4, 2016)

Early 20's? I'm terrible with age as it is! Haha.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

33


----------



## okaimii (Feb 4, 2016)

19


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 4, 2016)

20?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

47


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

idk 17


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 4, 2016)

22 lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

nah

uh idek 23?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 4, 2016)

24?


----------



## cIementine (Feb 4, 2016)

11


----------



## Jacob (Feb 4, 2016)

16


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2016)

16


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Feb 4, 2016)

18? I dunno ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 4, 2016)

12?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> 11



Rip


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 4, 2016)

Hmm um....16?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 4, 2016)

12


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

12


----------



## Miii (Feb 4, 2016)

15


----------



## Llust (Feb 4, 2016)

19


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

99


----------



## mogyay (Feb 4, 2016)

16 @ stardusk

10 @ above


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

OMG TY 

hmm like 15


----------



## mogyay (Feb 4, 2016)

10 since apparently 8 isn't enough characters for a post


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 4, 2016)

18


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 4, 2016)

19


----------



## mogyay (Feb 4, 2016)

21


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

21


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 4, 2016)

17


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

-79


----------



## okaimii (Feb 4, 2016)

19


----------



## riummi (Feb 4, 2016)

16


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

15


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

7.


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

9.


----------



## Damniel (Feb 4, 2016)

12


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

18


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

17-ish


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 4, 2016)

2.


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

100


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 4, 2016)

uwu
11


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

11


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 4, 2016)

19


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

14


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

10-11


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

15?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

12


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2016)

16


----------



## Cress (Feb 4, 2016)

18


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

12


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2016)

probably 6


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

DITTO


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

10


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

14







7


----------



## Cress (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow you're all so rude smh
15


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

14


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

15


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

14


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

13


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

15-16


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

16


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

17?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

14


----------



## Llust (Feb 4, 2016)

13


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

19


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

15


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 4, 2016)

17


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

13


----------



## Discord (Feb 4, 2016)

probably 16


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

17


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

15-16


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

LIKE 9


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

11
lol wow do i really act 9


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

like 10


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Feb 4, 2016)

maybe 14 ish


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

LIKE 4


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

10


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

like still in the womb


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

:?

8


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

LMAOOOOOOO

PROBS LIKE 10 OR SOMEHTING


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

ur mom









GET REKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT *AIRHORNAS BLOWNIG * AND HIS NAME IS JOHN CENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *360 NO SCOPE


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

9-10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

JNO UR MOM


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

When I was 5 years old my parents died. I was left on the streets to die. Optic took me in and taught me how to no scope. I promised I would never teach there secrets to anyone. I used my knowledge to quickly climb to the top of the mlg leaderboards. I then begun to watch leet no scopers like snipars, maawong, skrubwrecker, fapplet, nfkrz and vagabonds. I used my 1337 montage skills to pirate sony vegas 420 blaze it edition. I then made my first club penguin quickscope montage. Ever since then my main channel PewDiePie has been the most subscirbed channel on the interwebs. My channel link: https://www.youtube.com/user/cuminfothatbooty


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

Probably like 15 but acts like 8


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

tbh




7


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima said:


> When I was 5 years old my parents died. I was left on the streets to die. Optic took me in and taught me how to no scope. I promised I would never teach there secrets to anyone. I used my knowledge to quickly climb to the top of the mlg leaderboards. I then begun to watch leet no scopers like snipars, maawong, skrubwrecker, fapplet, nfkrz and vagabonds. I used my 1337 montage skills to pirate sony vegas 420 blaze it edition. I then made my first club penguin quickscope montage. Ever since then my main channel PewDiePie has been the most subscirbed channel on the interwebs. My channel link: https://www.youtube.com/user/cuminfothatbooty



Fite me irl fagit


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

This thread is getting out of hand
much like all the threads on here nowadays

Uuuh like 14 I guess


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

12


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

Piipy said:


> Fite me irl fagit


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

Oops
8


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

-6


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> -6



Your just jelous


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

OMG STOP IT

LIK 2


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

Honestly you act like you're 8
So 8


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

TRUUUUUUU 

LIKE -1000


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima said:


>



LOL repawted


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

THEIR AGE IS MY DRUHG


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

Piipy said:


> LOL repawted



dont be such a ****ing ***** i genuinely like teletubbies


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

....11?


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima said:


> dont be such a ****ing ***** i genuinely like teletubbies



Me 2 I looooooove teletoobies


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGG THEIR AGE IS NEKOOOOO


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

taesaek said:


> ....11?









current mood smfh


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't understand English


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't know anymore
Like 7

Honestly, I know this is technically 'your thread' or whatever, but all you guys are doing are posting memes and not being serious about what this thread was originally created to be. It's a game, not a conversation about nonsense and memes.

If you want to do this then move this to the basement.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima said:


> current mood smfh



ugh same


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2016)

15?


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

smash dat like button if dis u X3


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

this thread is full of asscancer now.


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

taesaek said:


> this thread is full of asscancer now.



yea but it wouldnt be if you left








OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH RREEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTt


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

Teasak plz


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

This thread is why we can't have nice things


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

Everyone above, aged maximum 7 years old.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima said:


> smash dat like button if dis u X3



yeeeeeeeeeee

btw i think theyre 1000 years old

- - - Post Merge - - -



teshima said:


> yea but it wouldnt be if you left
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> This thread is why we can't have nice things



i made this thread it was destined to be this way since the beginning


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

please calm down people


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

this is why abortion needs to be legal.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

i am so perma banned for this XDDD

i think theyre like 30 or whatevr the age mods are


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima said:


> i made this thread it was destined to be this way since the beginning



Then it should be closed.


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello rato


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> yeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> btw i think theyre 1000 years old
> 
> ...



You think I'm 1,000 years old?
The person above me, by the way, is probably around 6 years old.


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

taesaek said:


> this is why abortion needs to be legal.



kpop is why abortions need to be legal





SMACK DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!8*AIRHORNS BLARING*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima said:


> kpop is why abortions need to be legal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

U ARE NOW MY BESTIE


THEYRE PROLLY LIKE 7 LIKE ME


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

You all gonna be bald

- - - Post Merge - - -

Goodbye hairs


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

I admire the way you guys type so thoughtlessly. Mind teaching me how?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

Piipy said:


> You all gonna be bald
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Goodbye hairs



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

PLS STOP ACTING LIKE A 60 YEAR OLD


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> I admire the way you guys type so thoughtlessly. Mind teaching me how?



ye

1. ur mom


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

teshima said:


> ye
> 
> 1. ur mom



Oh okay! Thanks for the advice<3 
I'm sure people will take me SUPER seriously now!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2016)

What the hell is going on in here?!


----------



## tae (Feb 4, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> What the hell is going on in here?!



asscancer and broken condoms.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

THEYRE PROBABLY MENOPAUSAL LIKE 60


----------



## pipty (Feb 4, 2016)

taesaek said:


> asscancer and broken condoms.



No u


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

hay guys i made a new thread for us dank memers who are being oppressed here </3 lets all get along


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 4, 2016)

8-11 years old most likely



taesaek said:


> asscancer and broken condoms.



you forgot the edgy try-hards


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

LIKE 70


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 4, 2016)

19? idk i'm awful at guessing


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> you forgot the edgy try-hards



like you?







REKTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Llust (Feb 5, 2016)

17


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

18


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 5, 2016)

19 again lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

HOW AM I THAT MATURE 

probs like 20


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 5, 2016)

edit: WHY DO I KEEP REVEALING MY ACTUAL AGE JUST CHECK MY ABOUT PAGE
idk i'll reflect... 17?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 5, 2016)

19


----------



## kayleee (Feb 5, 2016)

15


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 5, 2016)

23


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

17


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

hmm mayb like 15 ish


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

ur face says 19 but ur posts say 12


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

wtf im 17 dont spice it up


but tru about the posting thing

but same to u lmao


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 5, 2016)

well now i know 17 but yeah you look 19


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 5, 2016)

Early twenties, I think.
No younger than nineteen.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

im gonna go cry nowww

maybe i just look too mature in this pic lol


ANYWAY PROBS LIKE LATE 20S


----------



## pipty (Feb 5, 2016)

Waitttttt so you're not 28?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 5, 2016)

15.5


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

20?


----------



## teto (Feb 5, 2016)

13


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

10


----------



## teto (Feb 5, 2016)

(even though im not 10 it is my goal to act like i am all day every day)

19 (is that you in that picture?)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

same tbh and yes it is me.

probs like a young teen


----------



## cindelina (Feb 5, 2016)

20?


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 5, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2016)

17


----------



## tae (Feb 5, 2016)

i'd guess... 15? 16?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

23?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2016)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

15


----------



## tae (Feb 5, 2016)

14 or 15?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

like 40


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

idfkk....17?

EDIT: NVM, just my laptop being stupid xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

maybe like 15 or 16


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

15-16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

15?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

Maybe 17-18


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

15-17?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

Uh 15?


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 5, 2016)

10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 5, 2016)

17?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

19


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2016)

20?


----------



## cIementine (Feb 5, 2016)

3 cuz ur so immature :/


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2016)

lol probs 2 for u


----------



## riummi (Feb 5, 2016)

12


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

15


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 5, 2016)

17


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2016)

12


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 5, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

16?


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

12


----------



## Peter (Feb 5, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

17?


----------



## pandapples (Feb 5, 2016)

14


----------



## Peter (Feb 5, 2016)

18


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 5, 2016)

soon to be 17


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

15?


----------



## VividVero (Feb 5, 2016)

11-14, still in the ragret years.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

"ragret years" xD

hmm...17?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

17


----------



## seliph (Feb 5, 2016)

13-14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

20-22ish


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

11


----------



## Albuns (Feb 5, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

18


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

Maybe 12


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

19 - 9


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 5, 2016)

15/16 idk really X.X sorry


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

13


----------



## pipty (Feb 5, 2016)

14?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

21


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

22


----------



## Byngo (Feb 5, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

I have no idea...so...15! xD


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

14


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 5, 2016)

11-12 because I know


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

stalker

16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

11 

Ehehe I know too ))


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

omg stalkers!!11!!

14


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

11!!1!!

Ur a storkur 2 btw!1!!1


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

ok ur 14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

12


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 5, 2016)

haha 14?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

16?


----------



## reyy (Feb 5, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

20


----------



## Discord (Feb 5, 2016)

25


----------



## reyy (Feb 5, 2016)

aixoo said:


> 20



im 13 omg


16? mayb 17


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

13 xD


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

21


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 5, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

17


----------



## Llust (Feb 5, 2016)

10


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2016)

14


----------



## Artist (Feb 5, 2016)

like 14?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

23


----------



## Discord (Feb 5, 2016)

reyy said:


> im 13 omg
> 
> 
> 16? mayb 17


why do people think i'm 16? I'm 13.

15


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

13


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 6, 2016)

18


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 6, 2016)

sixteen or seventeen


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

15?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

20


----------



## VividVero (Feb 6, 2016)

16-18


----------



## Discord (Feb 6, 2016)

16


----------



## VividVero (Feb 6, 2016)

I wanna say 12 but also 18 at the same time; you seem like a hardcore troller, which is why it's hard to pinpoint an age.


----------



## Discord (Feb 6, 2016)

VividVero said:


> I wanna say 12 but also 18 at the same time; you seem like a hardcore troller, which is why it's hard to pinpoint an age.


Now how do you uncover deception made by a person who swindles others?

Well yes i am a hardcore troller...

...But...

I don't do it on websites, i only do it when i play Mario Kart or something on my Xbox with my friends and they can never troll me in retaliation. To be honest, it irritates me when i'm called a 12 year old and i'm just 5 days away from being 14 (Use Arithmetic to figure my real age, diction never tells age).

So i'm guessing...16


----------



## VividVero (Feb 6, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> Now how do you uncover deception made by a person who swindles others?
> 
> Well yes i am a hardcore troller...
> 
> ...


Nah. Why would it annoy you being called 12? You are only off by a year..


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 6, 2016)

15


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 6, 2016)

13


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 6, 2016)

13?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 6, 2016)

17


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

14


----------



## nami26 (Feb 6, 2016)

16-18?


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

13


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 6, 2016)

12


----------



## Aali (Feb 6, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

17


----------



## Aali (Feb 6, 2016)

15?


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 6, 2016)

13?


----------



## sej (Feb 6, 2016)

13


----------



## Aali (Feb 6, 2016)

17?


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 6, 2016)

err... 14?


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

12


----------



## Aali (Feb 6, 2016)

12?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd

14


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 6, 2016)

15, probably.


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

20


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 6, 2016)

aixoo said:


> 20



Damn I'm not 20, but you're not the first person who has said that! 

I'm guessing you're 12. I think you mentioned your age on some post before.


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

Haha, you just seem very mature!

I guess you're 18 then.


----------



## sej (Feb 6, 2016)

13?


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> 12?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lol, yeh.

ninja'd

@Sej; 17?


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 6, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

34


----------



## Byngo (Feb 6, 2016)

40


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

lmao um....15?


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

69


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

666


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 6, 2016)

OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

14


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

if i didn't know your age, i would have guessed 16


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 6, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

11!!1!!!


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

14


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

18 tbh.


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

15


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 6, 2016)

12 still


----------



## mogyay (Feb 6, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

24


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

12


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

17 idefk


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

19


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 6, 2016)

13


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 6, 2016)

12


----------



## MintySky (Feb 6, 2016)

14


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 6, 2016)

19


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 6, 2016)

20-21


----------



## rubyy (Feb 6, 2016)

17


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 6, 2016)

18


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 6, 2016)

15


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

90 with a dash of 12


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 6, 2016)

16


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 6, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 6, 2016)

18


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

15


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

11

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> 16



my fave age


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

16


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 6, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 6, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 6, 2016)

18


----------



## VividVero (Feb 6, 2016)

15 1/2??


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 6, 2016)

17


----------



## Llust (Feb 7, 2016)

17


----------



## VividVero (Feb 7, 2016)

18-21


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 7, 2016)

17


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

9,


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 7, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

20?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

IL THSEND TOYU TH ERSUNNNN

PROBABL;Y 211 

XOXOP


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

U wot m9 xD

UR 69!!!!1!1!!2


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

UR GETTIGTN TIGHET EANFD TIGHER

HUE HUE

420 燃やせ


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

12


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

KYA KYA KYA KYAAAA

DO U HAZVE A CROWN 

1234567890-=


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

27828292991


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2016)

14


----------



## pipty (Feb 7, 2016)

15


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 7, 2016)

16


----------



## cIementine (Feb 7, 2016)

11


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

14?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 7, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

You're uh...12?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

16


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

12


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

11


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

72


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

11


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 7, 2016)

18


----------



## Crash (Feb 7, 2016)

18-20?​


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2016)

24


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

15?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

85


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

WAN


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

yer too kind
18?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

five


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

12-15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2016)

17


----------



## Byngo (Feb 7, 2016)

18


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

16-17


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

12


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

Around maybe 13-15 still


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2016)

13?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

15-16


----------



## Puffy (Feb 7, 2016)

14


----------



## Byngo (Feb 7, 2016)

16


----------



## Lumira (Feb 7, 2016)

18 probably


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

17


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2016)

16


----------



## Artist (Feb 7, 2016)

16


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

20


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

16.5


----------



## MintySky (Feb 8, 2016)

22


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 8, 2016)

25


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

18


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

55


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

73?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2016)

13


----------



## Majestic.Casual (Feb 8, 2016)

12


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2016)

15


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 8, 2016)

29?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2016)

17
It's funny how so many people (not everyone) have been way off on mine.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2016)

13? idekkk


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2016)

19


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 8, 2016)

18


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

16-17


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 8, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2016)

15?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 8, 2016)

18


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

16


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

15


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

17


----------



## Llust (Feb 9, 2016)

19


----------



## Labrontheowl (Feb 9, 2016)

18


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

20


----------



## Elov (Feb 9, 2016)

17?


----------



## MintySky (Feb 9, 2016)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 9, 2016)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 9, 2016)

69


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

dem cringe years still ballin hard, we've been over this. ^


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 9, 2016)

17


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> 17



Oi fght me irl ya 12 yr ol hacker


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2016)

17 or 18.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 9, 2016)

14


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 9, 2016)

17?


----------



## Ness-Star (Feb 9, 2016)

Uh, 20?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 9, 2016)

16?


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

13


----------



## mogyay (Feb 9, 2016)

16


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

21


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 9, 2016)

11


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

14!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2016)

11


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

14-15?​


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 9, 2016)

24?


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 9, 2016)

16-21?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 9, 2016)

13


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

25


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

19


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

12


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

14-15


----------



## Elov (Feb 9, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Maybe 17?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

17


----------



## Heyden (Feb 9, 2016)

12


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

13


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 9, 2016)

22


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

19


----------



## Llust (Feb 9, 2016)

12


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

19-20


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

13


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

16


----------



## Artist (Feb 9, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Hmm, probably 20


----------



## teshima (Feb 9, 2016)

14?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

65?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2016)

69


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

10


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 9, 2016)

15


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

20


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2016)

12


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

15


----------



## teshima (Feb 9, 2016)

16


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2016)

8.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

19


----------



## Discord (Feb 9, 2016)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> 19



wow thats the oldest anyone's ever guessed my age

13


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2016)

12


----------



## Llust (Feb 9, 2016)

20


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 10, 2016)

16


----------



## MintySky (Feb 10, 2016)

17


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

17


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2016)

14.5


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

23


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2016)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

25


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

20


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2016)

20


----------



## Monkeyd99 (Feb 10, 2016)

17ish?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

17


----------



## Llust (Feb 10, 2016)

12


----------



## Heyden (Feb 10, 2016)

21?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

15?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

20


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 10, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 10, 2016)

18


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2016)

15?


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 10, 2016)

11?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

14?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 10, 2016)

13


----------



## Puffy (Feb 10, 2016)

13


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

12


----------



## kelpy (Feb 10, 2016)

12 or 13


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

16


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Feb 10, 2016)

Umm, 21 maybe..?


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

bejeezus 

maybe 15?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 10, 2016)

13-14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

12


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

13


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 11, 2016)

17


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 11, 2016)

16?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

20


----------



## MintySky (Feb 11, 2016)

17


----------



## himeki (Feb 11, 2016)

11


----------



## sej (Feb 11, 2016)

15?


----------



## himeki (Feb 11, 2016)

Sej said:


> 15?



gurrl you know already tho LOL
 12?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 11, 2016)

13


----------



## noizora (Feb 11, 2016)

14-ish?


----------



## lars708 (Feb 11, 2016)

17?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 11, 2016)

17?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 11, 2016)

10?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 11, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> 10



rip 

22?


----------



## pandapples (Feb 11, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

22


----------



## lars708 (Feb 11, 2016)

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2016)

15


----------



## unintentional (Feb 11, 2016)

16


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

14


----------



## MintySky (Feb 11, 2016)

15


----------



## teshima (Feb 11, 2016)

16


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

7.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

19


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 11, 2016)

10-11


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

12


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 11, 2016)

18-20


----------



## Espionage (Feb 11, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 11, 2016)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

12


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2016)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

15


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Feb 11, 2016)

14?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

8.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 11, 2016)

11


----------



## reyy (Feb 11, 2016)

19


----------



## Lumira (Feb 11, 2016)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

16


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Feb 11, 2016)

@Sugarella
8??? (More like 14 but WHATEVERRRR)
11?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 11, 2016)

16-17


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Feb 11, 2016)

18?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 11, 2016)

Probably 16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2016)

18


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 11, 2016)

20-21


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 11, 2016)

12 or 13


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2016)

14


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 11, 2016)

13


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 11, 2016)

17


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

12


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 11, 2016)

15


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

12


----------



## Puffy (Feb 11, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2016)

17


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

21


----------



## Heyden (Feb 12, 2016)

20


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

like 17


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 12, 2016)

15


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> 15



maybe 18?


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

Isn't Toadsworth like 60 years old?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2016)

17


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

17-19


----------



## reyy (Feb 12, 2016)

18


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm guessing you're... 17?


----------



## unintentional (Feb 12, 2016)

18


----------



## teshima (Feb 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Horizon (Feb 12, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Feb 12, 2016)

17


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 12, 2016)

15


----------



## glow (Feb 12, 2016)

16


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Feb 12, 2016)

17?


----------



## teshima (Feb 12, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2016)

14


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

like 17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2016)

13


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

13


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 13, 2016)

13


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

16


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 13, 2016)

15


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

13


----------



## MintySky (Feb 13, 2016)

15


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

16


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 13, 2016)

11


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

18


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 13, 2016)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

13


----------



## creamyy (Feb 13, 2016)

17


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

16


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 13, 2016)

8 tbh


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

ur a m4tur3 8 yr 0ld r1t3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 13, 2016)

19


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 13, 2016)

15


----------



## sej (Feb 13, 2016)

20


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 13, 2016)

Somewhere in your 20s maybe?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 13, 2016)

17


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 13, 2016)

hmm idk you seem pretty mature so maybe 17-18?


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm guessing around 16 or so.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 13, 2016)

We are aware that there are numbers outside of teens correct? Still think you are 16 though


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 13, 2016)

21


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 13, 2016)

11


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

14


----------



## milkyi (Feb 13, 2016)

11


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 13, 2016)

15?


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

14


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 13, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 13, 2016)

23


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

14


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

13


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

16


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 13, 2016)

13


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

20


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

15


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 13, 2016)

15


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

19


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 13, 2016)

14


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

22


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 13, 2016)

Omg props to the last person! They were so close! 

You are 20


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

22


----------



## teshima (Feb 13, 2016)

11


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2016)

13


----------



## teshima (Feb 13, 2016)

12


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 14, 2016)

16


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

17


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 14, 2016)

17


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

19


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

22


----------



## himeki (Feb 14, 2016)

11


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

liek 69


----------



## piske (Feb 14, 2016)

15?


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 14, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

12


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 14, 2016)

14


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 14, 2016)

12


----------



## Cherubi (Feb 14, 2016)

13 y/o


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

12


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 14, 2016)

12


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

12


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

14


----------



## MintySky (Feb 14, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

13


----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

18


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

14


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

10


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

11


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

1.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

4.


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 14, 2016)

15


----------



## teshima (Feb 14, 2016)

13


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2016)

2.


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 14, 2016)

1.0


----------



## Espurr (Feb 14, 2016)

DERN IT PUSH YA SNIPED ME

16


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 14, 2016)

oops 
13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

12


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 14, 2016)

11


----------



## Cress (Feb 15, 2016)

14?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 15, 2016)

13


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 15, 2016)

16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 15, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> 16



"I don't know about you but I'm feelin' 22"

- - - Post Merge - - -

If that was unclear my answer was 22. Lol


----------



## Cress (Feb 15, 2016)

WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP THINKING I'M 13 I WAS OLDER THAN THAT WHEN I SIGNED UP OVER 2 YEARS AGO ;_;

...16?


----------



## MintySky (Feb 15, 2016)

16

I can't believe no one has actually guessed my age correctly.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 15, 2016)

20


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

10


----------



## focus (Feb 15, 2016)

15


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

14


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 15, 2016)

12


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 15, 2016)

20


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 15, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2016)

17


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 15, 2016)

21
I'm probably way off


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 15, 2016)

19


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

11


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

17


----------



## nami26 (Feb 15, 2016)

15


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

havent seen u but i guess 12


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

13


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 15, 2016)

17-19


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 15, 2016)

14?


----------



## teshima (Feb 15, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

ninja'd

16


----------



## teshima (Feb 15, 2016)

uwu

19


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 15, 2016)

15-16


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

18


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

15


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

13


----------



## teto (Feb 15, 2016)

17?


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

16


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

18


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

16


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

18


----------



## Jacob (Feb 15, 2016)

13


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

15


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

13


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 15, 2016)

14!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 15, 2016)

17-18


----------



## Izaya (Feb 15, 2016)

...16?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 15, 2016)

14


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

12


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 15, 2016)

18


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 15, 2016)

13


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 15, 2016)

13


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2016)

12


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

18


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

15


----------



## teshima (Feb 15, 2016)

14


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

20


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

17


----------



## Espurr (Feb 15, 2016)

Eleventy-seven


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 16, 2016)

13


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

21


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 16, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

19


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

25


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 16, 2016)

despite knowing your actual age I still think you're 15


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

13


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 17, 2016)

21


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

14


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 17, 2016)

Pasta is an ancient art dating back to the 1100s... wow you are old


----------



## MintySky (Feb 17, 2016)

22


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

14


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 17, 2016)

15


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 17, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 18, 2016)

14


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 18, 2016)

19?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 18, 2016)

16


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 18, 2016)

19


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 18, 2016)

22?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 18, 2016)

15


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

14


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 18, 2016)

12


----------



## Puffy (Feb 18, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 18, 2016)

15


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 18, 2016)

18


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 18, 2016)

16


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 18, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 18, 2016)

17


----------



## Lumira (Feb 18, 2016)

19


----------



## mogyay (Feb 18, 2016)

17


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 18, 2016)

16


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 18, 2016)

17 :3


----------



## Puffy (Feb 18, 2016)

18


----------



## mogyay (Feb 18, 2016)

22


----------



## Llust (Feb 18, 2016)

20


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 18, 2016)

21


----------



## Lumira (Feb 18, 2016)

17 
(pretty i've changed my guess for your age a lot)


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 18, 2016)

15


----------



## wassop (Feb 18, 2016)

13 ?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 18, 2016)

18


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 19, 2016)

19?


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

17


----------



## Puffy (Feb 19, 2016)

20


----------



## Llust (Feb 19, 2016)

19


----------



## cIementine (Feb 19, 2016)

17


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 19, 2016)

21


----------



## Puffy (Feb 19, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 19, 2016)

17


----------



## Llust (Feb 19, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 19, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 19, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 20, 2016)

14


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 20, 2016)

19


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2016)

17


----------



## kelpy (Feb 20, 2016)

If I didn't know I'd say 13


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2016)

16?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 21, 2016)

13-14


----------



## aericell (Feb 21, 2016)

11


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2016)

14


----------



## Puffy (Feb 21, 2016)

20


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

15


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 21, 2016)

13


----------



## duckvely (Feb 21, 2016)

12


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 21, 2016)

13


----------



## teto (Feb 21, 2016)

12


----------



## duckvely (Feb 21, 2016)

13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2016)

13


----------



## duckvely (Feb 21, 2016)

14


----------



## FleuraBelle (Feb 21, 2016)

12? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

12? o.o


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 21, 2016)

14.


----------



## Araie (Feb 21, 2016)

16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2016)

13


----------



## tae (Feb 21, 2016)

um 13? idk.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2016)

11


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2016)

30


----------



## tae (Feb 21, 2016)

i'd say 16?


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

27


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i'd say 16?



+7, 17!


----------



## tae (Feb 21, 2016)

you act older than you are, at least to me you do. so i'd say you could pass for 14/15 easily. 

oh i got ninja'd!

oh wow really! i guess i always shoot low. oops. i guess 23 it is.


----------



## seliph (Feb 21, 2016)

60


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

21


----------



## duckvely (Feb 21, 2016)

11


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2016)

taesaek said:


> you act older than you are, at least to me you do. so i'd say you could pass for 14/15 easily.
> 
> oh i got ninja'd!
> 
> oh wow really! i guess i always shoot low. oops. i guess 23 it is.



that's alright! it's not the lowest anyone has said 

21


----------



## Llust (Feb 21, 2016)

21


----------



## Araie (Feb 21, 2016)

17.


----------



## aericell (Feb 22, 2016)

14


----------



## Katattacc (Feb 22, 2016)

18?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 22, 2016)

14


----------



## FleuraBelle (Feb 22, 2016)

16 :>


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 22, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2016)

16


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 22, 2016)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 22, 2016)

15


----------



## mogyay (Feb 22, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Feb 22, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2016)

12


----------



## mogyay (Feb 22, 2016)

29


----------



## teshima (Feb 22, 2016)

22


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 22, 2016)

20


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 22, 2016)

16


----------



## tae (Feb 22, 2016)

from your posts and stuff i'd say you're 13/14.


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2016)

hmm 25


----------



## Llust (Feb 22, 2016)

11


----------



## duckvely (Feb 22, 2016)

18


----------



## Puffy (Feb 22, 2016)

19


----------



## duckvely (Feb 22, 2016)

15


----------



## Espurr (Feb 22, 2016)

A weird mash of 12 and immortal.


----------



## Llust (Feb 22, 2016)

19


----------



## gregadams (Feb 23, 2016)

16-18, maybe?


----------



## Espurr (Feb 23, 2016)

Shot in the dark, 23?  You haven't posted enough for me to evaluate you.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 23, 2016)

15


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2016)

21


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

17


----------



## kelpy (Feb 23, 2016)

if I didnt know I'd say 15-17ish


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

16


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

6.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 23, 2016)

12


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2016)

17


----------



## tae (Feb 23, 2016)

13?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2016)

14


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 23, 2016)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

17

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> 6.



Lmao right


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2016)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

15


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 17
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao right




I was joking, calm down.
Probably 11


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I was joking, calm down.
> Probably 11



"Calm down"? I was already calm xD

Like.....I'd say 11 too


----------



## Llust (Feb 23, 2016)

17


----------



## Puffy (Feb 23, 2016)

18


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2016)

15


----------



## duckvely (Feb 23, 2016)

11


----------



## Llust (Feb 24, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 24, 2016)

18


----------



## mogyay (Feb 24, 2016)

11


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 24, 2016)

14


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 24, 2016)

11


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 24, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> 11



omg rip me

hmm...22?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> omg rip me
> 
> hmm...22?



10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

13


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 24, 2016)

20


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

close enough

hmm 19?


----------



## Elov (Feb 24, 2016)

22?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

16?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 24, 2016)

23?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> 10



I'm totally 10


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2016)

11


----------



## tae (Feb 24, 2016)

i know ur age but you act like you're older, so im gonna go with 23 or 24.


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 24, 2016)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 24, 2016)

16


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 24, 2016)

15


----------



## milkday (Feb 24, 2016)

14?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 24, 2016)

12


----------



## milkday (Feb 24, 2016)

I feel insulted 

20?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 24, 2016)

11-12


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2016)

nine


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 24, 2016)

ageless


----------



## Espurr (Feb 24, 2016)

The elder of us two.


----------



## milkday (Feb 24, 2016)

14


----------



## Elov (Feb 24, 2016)

15

Am I the only one who visits the person's profile afterwards to see whether I was right or not? 
_or to see how far off I was..._


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 24, 2016)

14


----------



## Albuns (Feb 24, 2016)

16


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 24, 2016)

15


----------



## windloft (Feb 24, 2016)

19?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 24, 2016)

16


----------



## mogyay (Feb 24, 2016)

16


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 24, 2016)

21?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 24, 2016)

17


----------



## Puffy (Feb 24, 2016)

14


----------



## teshima (Feb 24, 2016)

15

wow cant believe my thread got 1k+ posts


----------



## duckvely (Feb 24, 2016)

16


----------



## tae (Feb 24, 2016)

i'd say you act at least 14


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

26


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2016)

I know you're like 11 but you're more mature than most of the 14-15 year olds on here lmao


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 24, 2016)

23?


----------



## duckvely (Feb 24, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 24, 2016)

17


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

19


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 24, 2016)

14


----------



## duckvely (Feb 24, 2016)

15


----------



## spookycipher (Feb 24, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

13


----------



## spookycipher (Feb 24, 2016)

(yo o im 16 but i get that a lot)

14


----------



## Puffy (Feb 24, 2016)

18


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 24, 2016)

Somewhere around 16


----------



## Llust (Feb 24, 2016)

20


----------



## galacticity (Feb 25, 2016)

16, maybe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2016)

13


----------



## milkday (Feb 25, 2016)

12?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

14


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

11


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 25, 2016)

Puffy said:


> 14



Your right!



17


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

14 then xD


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

17 or 18


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

15.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

16?


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Close.  18?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

17


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 25, 2016)

16 ?


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

15


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

17


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

16


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

12


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

19


----------



## Lykus (Feb 25, 2016)

14


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 25, 2016)

10


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

wtf ten &#55357;&#56834;

15


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 25, 2016)

Idk you seemed 10

So I guess maybe 10-13


----------



## Elov (Feb 25, 2016)

13


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 25, 2016)

15-16


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 25, 2016)

12


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

15


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

19


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Somewhere in their 30 tbh


----------



## BlueSkies (Feb 25, 2016)

Uh.
I have no idea.
Um...
23.
Am I close?


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

23 tbh


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

16


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

15


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

16-19 most likely 18.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 25, 2016)

yea im turning 18 this may 

20 or older


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

thinking 14-15 but- 18 haha


----------



## Puffy (Feb 25, 2016)

14


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 25, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

28


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 25, 2016)

14


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 25, 2016)

20


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

14


----------



## Llust (Feb 26, 2016)

20


----------



## Crash (Feb 26, 2016)

15-16?​


----------



## Javocado (Feb 26, 2016)

Probably 65.


----------



## Crash (Feb 26, 2016)

1 1/2​


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 26, 2016)

24?


----------



## Elov (Feb 26, 2016)

15


----------



## kelpy (Feb 26, 2016)

ik but i'd say 21 if i didn't


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe 17-18


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 26, 2016)

16


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

pay attention in class omg. bad sky child.

i'd say you're 17.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 26, 2016)

I know you're over 20 but I'd say
22


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

if i had to guess, i'd say you're 18/19ish. :')

also you hit it right on the nail. .


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 26, 2016)

22


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

20


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 26, 2016)

13


----------



## BlueSkies (Feb 26, 2016)

16 years old?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 26, 2016)

16


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 26, 2016)

11


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 26, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> 11



Omg no 
Plz
No xD

12


----------



## Elov (Feb 27, 2016)

15/16?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 27, 2016)

19


----------



## Olivisigma (Feb 27, 2016)

20


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 27, 2016)

12


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 27, 2016)

12/13


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 27, 2016)

11


----------



## Munna (Feb 27, 2016)

13-16


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 27, 2016)

13


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 27, 2016)

13


----------



## kelpy (Feb 27, 2016)

Ik ur age but I'd say 13 if I didnt


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 27, 2016)

13


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 27, 2016)

12


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 27, 2016)

12


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

19


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 27, 2016)

11


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 27, 2016)

45


----------



## Llust (Feb 27, 2016)

15


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 27, 2016)

14


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 27, 2016)

22


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

16


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 27, 2016)

13-14


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2016)

around 20


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

6.


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

10 or 11.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

23?


----------



## Araie (Feb 27, 2016)

13.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

17


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2016)

10

Geez ninja


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 27, 2016)

20


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2016)

17


----------



## Araie (Feb 27, 2016)

17.


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

If I didn't know, I'd say 18.


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2016)

14


----------



## Llust (Feb 27, 2016)

10


----------



## Albuns (Feb 27, 2016)

16


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 28, 2016)

13


----------



## kelpy (Feb 28, 2016)

13


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2016)

69?


----------



## MintySky (Feb 28, 2016)

12


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 28, 2016)

15


----------



## Locket (Feb 28, 2016)

18


----------



## kelpy (Feb 28, 2016)

12 (and I mean that in the nicest way possible)


----------



## duckvely (Feb 28, 2016)

14


----------



## MintySky (Feb 28, 2016)

16


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2016)

15. ~


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2016)

22
//totally did not cheat


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 28, 2016)

16/17


----------



## duckvely (Feb 28, 2016)

13


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 28, 2016)

14


----------



## Byngo (Feb 28, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 28, 2016)

17


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 28, 2016)

17


----------



## nami26 (Feb 28, 2016)

22


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

12


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

13-14


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 28, 2016)

16


----------



## Jacob (Feb 28, 2016)

15


----------



## Llust (Feb 28, 2016)

18


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 28, 2016)

15


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 28, 2016)

14


----------



## Llust (Feb 28, 2016)

15


----------



## GoldWatson (Feb 28, 2016)

13


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

15


----------



## Llust (Feb 29, 2016)

16


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

i'd say 15 or 16?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

19


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 29, 2016)

20


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 29, 2016)

12?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

13-14


----------



## MintySky (Feb 29, 2016)

13


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

15


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 29, 2016)

18


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 29, 2016)

20


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 29, 2016)

21


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 29, 2016)

11


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 29, 2016)

14.5


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

17


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 29, 2016)

25


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 29, 2016)

12


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 29, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> 12



nine

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> 14.5



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) such a fancy number wowow


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 29, 2016)

Idk, maybe 15?


----------



## N e s s (Feb 29, 2016)

13


----------



## seliph (Feb 29, 2016)

12?


----------



## jiny (Feb 29, 2016)

21


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

13-14


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 29, 2016)

14


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

16


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 29, 2016)

13


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 29, 2016)

18 
Woah you guys think I'm old 0-0;


----------



## piichinu (Feb 29, 2016)

12


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 29, 2016)

15


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 29, 2016)

14? 

o-o


----------



## Llust (Feb 29, 2016)

13


----------



## riummi (Feb 29, 2016)

16


----------



## piichinu (Feb 29, 2016)

14/16


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 29, 2016)

15 or 16?


----------



## Locket (Feb 29, 2016)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

13


----------



## Locket (Mar 1, 2016)

9


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

12


----------



## MintySky (Mar 1, 2016)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

18


----------



## Llust (Mar 1, 2016)

11


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

69


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2016)

Seven


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

2.


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

16


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 2, 2016)

25


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 2, 2016)

11


----------



## mintellect (Mar 2, 2016)

15.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 2, 2016)

11


----------



## lars708 (Mar 2, 2016)

Idek 16?


----------



## piichinu (Mar 2, 2016)

16


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2016)

16?


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 2, 2016)

20 ?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 2, 2016)

12


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

19


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

18


----------



## jiny (Mar 2, 2016)

20


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

19


----------



## duckvely (Mar 2, 2016)

20


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2016)

16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

23


----------



## Llust (Mar 2, 2016)

17


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

18


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 2, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2016)

14


----------



## Jacob (Mar 2, 2016)

15


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2016)

16?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

16


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

21


----------



## piichinu (Mar 2, 2016)

11


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

15


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

22


----------



## lars708 (Mar 3, 2016)

14?


----------



## Ami (Mar 3, 2016)

20


----------



## piichinu (Mar 3, 2016)

14


----------



## lars708 (Mar 3, 2016)

17?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 3, 2016)

12


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 12



...

10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 3, 2016)

alien51 said:


> ...
> 
> 10



Fine, 69


----------



## kelpy (Mar 3, 2016)

13-14ish


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2016)

20


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 3, 2016)

13


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 3, 2016)

12


----------



## f11 (Mar 3, 2016)

10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 3, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

20


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 3, 2016)

Jetix said:


> 12



wtf Dev xD

Eek sorry, ignore this comment, and do the person above xD


----------



## Megan. (Mar 3, 2016)

13


----------



## Llust (Mar 3, 2016)

18


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 3, 2016)

17


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 3, 2016)

I see you as 12-16 in my little brain.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Mar 3, 2016)

27


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

19


----------



## Ami (Mar 4, 2016)

18


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 4, 2016)

20?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 4, 2016)

14


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 4, 2016)

17 ?


----------



## Ami (Mar 4, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Mar 4, 2016)

17


----------



## Mints (Mar 4, 2016)

21 ???


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

18


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 4, 2016)

17


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

15


----------



## Byngo (Mar 4, 2016)

16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

17


----------



## tae (Mar 5, 2016)

16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2016)

18


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 5, 2016)

18 .


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

20


----------



## kelpy (Mar 5, 2016)

13


----------



## Megan. (Mar 5, 2016)

14


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 5, 2016)

19


----------



## kelpy (Mar 5, 2016)

17


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 5, 2016)

16


----------



## Ami (Mar 6, 2016)

16


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

18 maybe?


----------



## Llust (Mar 8, 2016)

20


----------



## noizora (Mar 8, 2016)

17


----------



## Stil (Mar 8, 2016)

20


----------



## lars708 (Mar 8, 2016)

17?


----------



## Stil (Mar 8, 2016)

10


----------



## Dope (Mar 8, 2016)

Idk man 16?


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2016)

13


----------



## piichinu (Mar 8, 2016)

14


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

12..?


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

16


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 8, 2016)

16


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

11


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

13


----------



## piichinu (Mar 8, 2016)

17


----------



## Llust (Mar 8, 2016)

16


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2016)

15


----------



## Soniaa (Mar 8, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

13


----------



## Stil (Mar 9, 2016)

16


----------



## Horizon (Mar 9, 2016)

15


----------



## Ami (Mar 9, 2016)

14


----------



## Stil (Mar 9, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

14


----------



## kayleee (Mar 9, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

18


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 9, 2016)

13.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

17


----------



## Megan. (Mar 9, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

16


----------



## basilica (Mar 9, 2016)

14


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

12


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

38


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

39


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

38 what xD

12


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

14


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2016)

idk like 16


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Hmm I'd say 16 too


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 10, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Ain't you 16?


----------



## Ami (Mar 10, 2016)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

15


----------



## Jacob (Mar 10, 2016)

14


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2016)

16


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

15


----------



## meowduck (Mar 10, 2016)

Ima go with 16 and a half^μ^


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 10, 2016)

15 or 16


----------



## meowduck (Mar 10, 2016)

spCrossing said:


> 15 or 16



Hahahah i wishhh c:<


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

17


----------



## Nugget (Mar 11, 2016)

You Are 15 Right?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

25?

And how did you know?


----------



## Nugget (Mar 11, 2016)

I Don't Know. I Guessed.


----------



## Legendery (Mar 11, 2016)

13.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

Nugget said:


> I Don't Know. I Guessed.



Guess you had good luck.


----------



## aericell (Mar 11, 2016)

13


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 11, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

16


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 11, 2016)

16


----------



## Ami (Mar 11, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

17


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

38


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

21


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

69


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

71


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

8...


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

13


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 12, 2016)

11


----------



## Heyden (Mar 12, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 12, 2016)

12


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 12, 2016)

13


----------



## ellarella (Mar 12, 2016)

22.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 12, 2016)

13


----------



## Peter (Mar 12, 2016)

14?


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

20


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 12, 2016)

11


----------



## Cariicarky (Mar 12, 2016)

17


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

14


----------



## Cariicarky (Mar 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

30


----------



## windloft (Mar 12, 2016)

24?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

23


----------



## Kimbrel (Mar 12, 2016)

11


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

74


----------



## Llust (Mar 12, 2016)

10


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

19


----------



## boujee (Mar 12, 2016)

10


----------



## meowduck (Mar 12, 2016)

14


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 12, 2016)

13


----------



## KatRose (Mar 12, 2016)

19


----------



## windloft (Mar 12, 2016)

13


----------



## dawsoncreek (Mar 12, 2016)

twenny wan


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

20


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 13, 2016)

14


----------



## enderknux (Mar 13, 2016)

hmmm.
15 maybe?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 13, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Mar 13, 2016)

13


----------



## Tenealtaylor (Mar 13, 2016)

I don' t even know maybe 17 18


----------



## Redlatios (Mar 13, 2016)

23-24?


----------



## Legendery (Mar 13, 2016)

15?


----------



## Redlatios (Mar 13, 2016)

Legendery said:


> 15?



I wish i was 15. So much things to warn myself about lol. 17?


----------



## Legendery (Mar 13, 2016)

Redlatios said:


> I wish i was 15. So much things to warn myself about lol. 17?


I wish I was 17, so many things to tell my future self. 18?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

18


----------



## Redlatios (Mar 13, 2016)

19


----------



## Radda (Mar 13, 2016)

uhhh 23


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

19


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 13, 2016)

16?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

20


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 13, 2016)

12


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

19


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 14, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 14, 2016)

21


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 14, 2016)

19


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 14, 2016)

18


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 14, 2016)

12


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 14, 2016)

18


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 14, 2016)

11


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 14, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

13


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2016)

12-14. To be more precise, 13, I'd assume...?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 14, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> 12-14. To be more precise, 13, I'd assume...?



Nope lmao

-

13


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

19 cx


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

18


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 14, 2016)

16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 15, 2016)

20


----------



## meowduck (Mar 15, 2016)

19 and a half cx


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

18


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 15, 2016)

31


----------



## Crash (Mar 15, 2016)

12-14 maybe?​


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 15, 2016)

21


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 15, 2016)

17


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2016)

16


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Mar 16, 2016)

17-18ish?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

15


----------



## Llust (Mar 16, 2016)

20


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 16, 2016)

19


----------



## Katattacc (Mar 16, 2016)

hmm 14?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 16, 2016)

14


----------



## Heyden (Mar 16, 2016)

23


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 16, 2016)

10


----------



## Elov (Mar 16, 2016)

15


----------



## Arstotzkan (Mar 16, 2016)

12


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 16, 2016)

21


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

14


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

18


----------



## N e s s (Mar 16, 2016)

16


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 16, 2016)

12


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 17, 2016)

13


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 17, 2016)

20


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 17, 2016)

17


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 17, 2016)

31


----------



## Radda (Mar 17, 2016)

34


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 17, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 17, 2016)

14


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 17, 2016)

16


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 19, 2016)

16?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

14


----------



## Byngo (Mar 19, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

15 also


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

Nope xD 

11


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

no

14


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

wtf was it your bday or something xD

12


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 19, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

14


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 19, 2016)

13


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 19, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

21


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 19, 2016)

19 maybe.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

20


----------



## Isabelle Inc. (Mar 19, 2016)

17


----------



## MintySky (Mar 19, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 19, 2016)

18


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 19, 2016)

14


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

12


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 19, 2016)

36


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

what

69


----------



## kelpy (Mar 19, 2016)

ik but 12 if I didnt


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2016)

16


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 20, 2016)

100


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2016)

10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 20, 2016)

17


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 20, 2016)

15


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 20, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 20, 2016)

11


----------



## Ami (Mar 20, 2016)

12


----------



## Heyden (Mar 20, 2016)

19


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 20, 2016)

10


----------



## Heyden (Mar 20, 2016)

IM 11 U ANNOYING BULLY ;(

6666666666666666666666666


----------



## kelpy (Mar 20, 2016)

14


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

17


----------



## Ami (Mar 20, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

21


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2016)

19


----------



## ellarella (Mar 20, 2016)

30!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2016)

16


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

13..?


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 20, 2016)

19..?


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm guessing 16.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 20, 2016)

19


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

25


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

20


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

21


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 20, 2016)

25


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

15 ;D


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2016)

13, I'd guess.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

13 too


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Mar 20, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

16


----------



## Arstotzkan (Mar 20, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

16


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 20, 2016)

16


----------



## Blondiexo (Mar 20, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

22


----------



## Blondiexo (Mar 20, 2016)

So close c:

17


----------



## Arstotzkan (Mar 20, 2016)

23?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 20, 2016)

19


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 20, 2016)

20


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2016)

18


----------



## PastelPrincess (Mar 20, 2016)

a 20 something? (85 makes me think you born in 1985) but idk


----------



## Espurr (Mar 20, 2016)

Late teens to early twenties, 'round 19.


----------



## jozial (Mar 20, 2016)

14


----------



## acnlkid (Mar 21, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

17


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

19 maybe?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Mar 21, 2016)

Espurr said:


> Late teens to early twenties, 'round 19.



pretty close actually, only a few years off

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'd assume helloxcutie to be around early twenties... 22?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

PastelPrincess said:


> pretty close actually, only a few years off
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'd assume helloxcutie to be around early twenties... 22?



Close.

23?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

35


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

25?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

26


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

18


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 21, 2016)

21?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

18?


----------



## Stil (Mar 21, 2016)

17


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

17


----------



## Mura (Mar 21, 2016)

21


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

i think all of you are around 15-30 (i may be over-shooting a bit!)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

24


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

22


----------



## Mura (Mar 21, 2016)

23


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

18


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

16


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

2 lol


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

16


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

27


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

28


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

15


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

9!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

21


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

22?


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

23?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

18


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2016)

26


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

27


----------



## Llust (Mar 21, 2016)

20


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

18


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

19


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

17


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

17


----------



## riummi (Mar 22, 2016)

16


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

15


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2016)

19


----------



## kelpy (Mar 22, 2016)

19


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2016)

16?


----------



## noizora (Mar 22, 2016)

18?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

19


----------



## Stil (Mar 22, 2016)

22


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 22, 2016)

14


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

30


----------



## ellarella (Mar 22, 2016)

you have good deduction skills, so you must be at least 21


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

ellarella said:


> you have good deduction skills, so you must be at least 21


I'll be 23 in August. Lmao! The avatar gave it away.

26?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 22, 2016)

23 xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAIT I MEAN 22 LMAO


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

XD 20?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

29?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 22, 2016)

17


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

18


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

21


----------



## kelpy (Mar 23, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2016)

15


----------



## kelpy (Mar 23, 2016)

14


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

17


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 23, 2016)

10


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 23, 2016)

19?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

18


----------



## jiny (Mar 23, 2016)

23


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2016)

19


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

18


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2016)

I'd assume 16.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2016)

15


----------



## Mura (Mar 24, 2016)

22


----------



## kelpy (Mar 24, 2016)

15


----------



## RainbowPanda (Mar 24, 2016)

16


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

27


----------



## Cariicarky (Mar 24, 2016)

21


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

17


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 25, 2016)

20


----------



## kelpy (Mar 25, 2016)

16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

20


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 26, 2016)

17


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

21


----------



## Ploom (Mar 28, 2016)

hmmm
23?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 28, 2016)

19


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 29, 2016)

18


----------



## SavyRabbit (Mar 29, 2016)

16


----------



## Dactal (Mar 29, 2016)

15


----------



## Stil (Mar 29, 2016)

15 lol


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

14?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

15/16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2016)

18


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

15


----------



## Ami (Mar 29, 2016)

18


----------



## Fhu (Mar 29, 2016)

you seem quite of old so i say 16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2016)

17


----------



## Ploom (Mar 29, 2016)

31 years old


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

15


----------



## Fhu (Mar 29, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Mar 29, 2016)

11


----------



## Ami (Mar 29, 2016)

17


----------



## ellarella (Mar 29, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

22


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2016)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

14


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 31, 2016)

15


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 31, 2016)

18??


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 31, 2016)

9
jkjkjk

Hmm, 15-16?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 31, 2016)

i will rek u
[no]

19??


----------



## lars708 (Apr 1, 2016)

Umm 16?


----------



## creamyy (Apr 1, 2016)

13


----------



## lars708 (Apr 1, 2016)

14


----------



## creamyy (Apr 1, 2016)

[way off but ok]


----------



## lars708 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well you were off as well


----------



## Artinus (Apr 1, 2016)

This thread is interesting, guessing someones age by possibly the way they type and/or how the present themself haha
I'm going to guess 17


----------



## Elov (Apr 1, 2016)

18.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 1, 2016)

17


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 1, 2016)

22


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 1, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 1, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2016)

13


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

18


----------



## moonford (Apr 1, 2016)

20 ^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2016)

14


----------



## duckvely (Apr 1, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 1, 2016)

14


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 1, 2016)

20


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

12


----------



## Elov (Apr 1, 2016)

17


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

21


----------



## creamyy (Apr 1, 2016)

19


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

21


----------



## windloft (Apr 1, 2016)

18


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

19


----------



## Shawna (Apr 1, 2016)

18?


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

20


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2016)

12


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

14?


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2016)

19


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

18?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

15


----------



## Dim (Apr 10, 2016)

13?


----------



## Zerous (Apr 10, 2016)

15?


----------



## Dim (Apr 10, 2016)

16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2016)

14


----------



## Zerous (Apr 10, 2016)

17?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

14


----------



## focus (Apr 10, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

12


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 10, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

16


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

15?


----------



## Zerous (Apr 10, 2016)

15?


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 10, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Apr 10, 2016)

15


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 10, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Apr 10, 2016)

17


----------



## tae (Apr 10, 2016)

i'd say 16? 17?


----------



## estypest (Apr 10, 2016)

Ooops replied to wrong post, but will stick to my guess of 18 !


----------



## kelpy (Apr 10, 2016)

28


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

16?


----------



## teto (Apr 10, 2016)

13?


----------



## milkyi (Apr 10, 2016)

12?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

14


----------



## teto (Apr 10, 2016)

Bump it up to 14? idk


----------



## ellarella (Apr 10, 2016)

19


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 10, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2016)

13


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Apr 10, 2016)

16?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 10, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 10, 2016)

16?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 10, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2016)

26


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 10, 2016)

23


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

My first guess was something like 17, but I guess I was 3 years off.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 10, 2016)

18?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 10, 2016)

21


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 10, 2016)

17


----------



## Zerous (Apr 10, 2016)

15?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 10, 2016)

16?


----------



## Joy (Apr 10, 2016)

17?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 10, 2016)

18?


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 10, 2016)

19?


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

23? The age to drink at least.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 11, 2016)

18


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

13


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 11, 2016)

16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 11, 2016)

17?


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 11, 2016)

18?


----------



## focus (Apr 11, 2016)

17


----------



## Esphas (Apr 11, 2016)

18


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

14


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 11, 2016)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

16 / 17


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 11, 2016)

20-ish?


----------



## Dim (Apr 11, 2016)

17?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

I'd like to say 16-18


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

21


----------



## riummi (Apr 11, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

15


----------



## riummi (Apr 11, 2016)

Pasta said:


> 15



I am slightly offended /-;
13


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

17


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

riummi said:


> I am slightly offended /-;
> 13



lol why? you seem 15. nothing wrong with that?

13


----------



## Catparent (Apr 11, 2016)

17


----------



## Dim (Apr 11, 2016)

16?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

Pasta said:


> lol why? you seem 15. nothing wrong with that?
> 
> 13



Um...I'm not 13 :/

16


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 11, 2016)

10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

You actually got it right omfg xD

15


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> You actually got it right omfg xD
> 
> 15



i knew it this whole time u were a ten year old in disguise

14


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

2.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

53


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

2,229


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

5.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

11


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

34


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2016)

13


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

16


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 11, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

12


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

13


----------



## Catparent (Apr 11, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

15


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 11, 2016)

19


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 11, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> 23? The age to drink at least.



Who says I live in America?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And above is 17


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

Like 25?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

5......or 16


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 11, 2016)

19?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

17


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 11, 2016)

like 16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 11, 2016)

22


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

19


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 11, 2016)

16?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2016)

15


----------



## Zerous (Apr 11, 2016)

16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2016)

13


----------



## Zerous (Apr 11, 2016)

15?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

16?


----------



## Zerous (Apr 12, 2016)

14?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

15?


----------



## Elov (Apr 12, 2016)

16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

14


----------



## ellarella (Apr 12, 2016)

30


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2016)

15


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2016)

10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

16


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 12, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

11


----------



## riummi (Apr 12, 2016)

13


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2016)

happy belated 16(?)th birthday


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

Hmmmmmm 25?

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> 13



Rip no


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

Hmm I'd say you're 15/16


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Hmm I'd say you're 15/16



Noope ;3


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Noope ;3



HmmMmmMmm, give me a clue xD


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2016)

like 7?

- - - Post Merge - - -

how are you on the internet?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> HmmMmmMmm, give me a clue xD



Um.. It's an even number under 20 ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, 17?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

18?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 12, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> 18?



Pff, I wish.
16?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

so close!, 15?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 12, 2016)

Very close!
17?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

almost!, 16?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

20


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

very close!!!, 17?


----------



## Llust (Apr 12, 2016)

13


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

cold, terribly cold^^


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

22?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

oooh, cloooose!!!


----------



## Jackpot (Apr 12, 2016)

25?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

eyyy u won^^^, imma go fix my sig now!!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

Like 13 idk


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

20


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

14


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

I thought you were 11 tbh , but apparently you're 15...so.....15 xD


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2016)

14


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

13?^^


----------



## Cascade (Apr 12, 2016)

16?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 12, 2016)

18?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

20?


----------



## f11 (Apr 12, 2016)

17


----------



## kelpy (Apr 12, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

13


----------



## Shayden (Apr 12, 2016)

14


----------



## Cascade (Apr 12, 2016)

15?


----------



## Tensu (Apr 12, 2016)

16?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 12, 2016)

too young for that.

17?


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 12, 2016)

18?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

17


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 12, 2016)

19


----------



## Shayden (Apr 12, 2016)

17?


----------



## Cariicarky (Apr 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

13


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

16


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

35


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> 35



omg!!!, im not that old!! lololololol


----------



## Venoxious (Apr 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

37


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2016)

21?


----------



## focus (Apr 12, 2016)

19/20?
ninja'd...

17


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

16


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

40


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2016)

36?


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 12, 2016)

21?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

17


----------



## kelpy (Apr 12, 2016)

10 yr old in disguise


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

11


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2016)

19. but you're a time traveler so you can time travel to any age you want!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2016)

16


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 13, 2016)

13


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

21


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2016)

15


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

16?


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 13, 2016)

10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2016)

14/15


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

22


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

36


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 13, 2016)

_15_


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2016)

11


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 13, 2016)

_oh. ;-; sweet im young again

20._


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2016)

Derpykat said:


> _oh. ;-; i'm 13
> 
> 20._



people tend to think that and i dont get it????


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

31


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 13, 2016)

14?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

17?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 13, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> 17?



Looowerr.
Also, I know you're 25 sooo


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

28


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

15


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 13, 2016)

13


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 13, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> 28



Ha, noo.

Also, 21?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 13, 2016)

12


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

25


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

I think you are probably around 17.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2016)

18


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 13, 2016)

Going to guess 31 because of the 85 in your username lol (dont hate me im wrong :c )


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2016)

17


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

13


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

10


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2016)

11


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2016)

16


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

21


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2016)

14


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2016)

12


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

14 xD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2016)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

Rip no

14


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

14


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 14, 2016)

11


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

14


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

17


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 14, 2016)

30


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

14


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 14, 2016)

16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

11


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2016)

20


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2016)

19?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

17


----------



## aericell (Apr 14, 2016)

14


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2016)

18


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

11


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2016)

10


----------



## Trip (Apr 15, 2016)

13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2016)

14


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2016)

16?


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 15, 2016)

17


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 15, 2016)

16


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2016)

17


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

11


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

28


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2016)

21


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2016)

15


----------



## vel (Apr 16, 2016)

16


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 16, 2016)

19


----------



## N a t (Apr 16, 2016)

16 maybe...


----------



## Cudon (Apr 16, 2016)

20?


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

14?


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2016)

17


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2016)

12


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2016)

20


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

14


----------



## BadDrawer (Apr 16, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

12


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 16, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

16 lmaoo


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 16, 2016)

That's cheating you scum you know my age you possibly 14 year old


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

Fine then I'll say 11


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 16, 2016)

hmm, 19.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Apr 16, 2016)

13


----------



## jozial (Apr 16, 2016)

47


----------



## Diancie (Apr 17, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Apr 17, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2016)

16


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 17, 2016)

18


----------



## kelpy (Apr 17, 2016)

14


----------



## Llust (Apr 17, 2016)

20


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Apr 17, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

12


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2016)

14


----------



## Elov (Apr 17, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)

19?


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2016)

20


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 18, 2016)

20?


----------



## riummi (Apr 18, 2016)

13


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 18, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2016)

18


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

15?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

17


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

17?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2016)

17


----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2016)

16


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 18, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2016)

13


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2016)

14


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

17


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Apr 18, 2016)

20?


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 18, 2016)

17?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Apr 18, 2016)

16?


----------



## aericell (Apr 18, 2016)

15


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2016)

16

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops sorry, I already did you, didn't I? 

Ignore this post lmfao


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 16
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



haha


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2016)

19


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2016)

15


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

14


----------



## Llust (Apr 18, 2016)

16


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

15?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 18, 2016)

17


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

21?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

17


----------



## Llust (Apr 18, 2016)

20


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

18


----------



## cornimer (Apr 19, 2016)

18?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 19, 2016)

23


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 19, 2016)

_26_


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 19, 2016)

22


----------



## Cascade (Apr 19, 2016)

13


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 19, 2016)

Idk about you, but I'm gonna say... 22?










you sang that in your head admit it


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 19, 2016)

25


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

19


----------



## Heyden (Apr 23, 2016)

21


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 23, 2016)

11


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

15


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 23, 2016)

My about me says 99, but it's a little off


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

16


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

17


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 23, 2016)

20


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

14


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

18?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

17?


----------



## Elov (Apr 23, 2016)

19


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

18


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Apr 23, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Apr 23, 2016)

16


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

15/16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2016)

22


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

..woah
19


----------



## pipty (Apr 23, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2016)

15


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2016)

18


----------



## Trip (Apr 23, 2016)

21


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

16


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

18


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2016)

21


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 23, 2016)

28


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

20


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 23, 2016)

19


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

13


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 23, 2016)

14


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2016)

15


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

20


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 23, 2016)

12


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 23, 2016)

13


----------



## kelpy (Apr 23, 2016)

17


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2016)

14


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 23, 2016)

16?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Apr 23, 2016)

13


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 23, 2016)

Uh... 16?


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 23, 2016)

17-18?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 23, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

17


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 23, 2016)

35


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

13


----------



## aericell (Apr 24, 2016)

16


----------



## Heyden (Apr 24, 2016)

19


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

14


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 24, 2016)

18


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

23


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

13?


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 24, 2016)

17?


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

16?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

18?


----------



## Llust (Apr 27, 2016)

21


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

20


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

15?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

17


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (Apr 27, 2016)

18 or 19


----------



## Llust (Apr 27, 2016)

18


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

19


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

21


----------



## noizora (Apr 27, 2016)

18-19


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

22


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

20 ish


----------



## Elov (Apr 27, 2016)

22 maybe


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

14?


----------



## aericell (Apr 27, 2016)

17


----------



## Elov (Apr 27, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

19


----------



## focus (Apr 27, 2016)

20


----------



## Willem (Apr 27, 2016)

17


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (Apr 27, 2016)

17 or 18


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Apr 27, 2016)

14-15


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

17


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 27, 2016)

18?


----------



## pixemi (Apr 27, 2016)

21


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

15


----------



## pixemi (Apr 27, 2016)

14


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

16


----------



## pixemi (Apr 27, 2016)

17


----------



## ellarella (Apr 27, 2016)

21


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

22


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

15


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

16~


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

16 also


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

13


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 27, 2016)

19?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2016)

20


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

13


----------



## aericell (Apr 27, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

24


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Apr 27, 2016)

17?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

18


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2016)

13


----------



## Limon (Apr 27, 2016)

17?


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

14


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

12


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

Wait are you Cucco????

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, sorry, aren't you like 20 xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and ignore this post and do them ^ lmao


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Wait are you Cucco????
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lol yeah XD Im turning 23 next month


----------



## tae (Apr 27, 2016)

kinda ruined the game there, buddy.


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

taesaek said:


> kinda ruined the game there, buddy.



so did you....


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

taesaek said:


> kinda ruined the game there, buddy.



No, it was me, wasn't it?
Unless that's what you mean

Well whatever


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

25


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

14


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

17


----------



## tae (Apr 27, 2016)

15.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

23


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

25


----------



## jiny (Apr 28, 2016)

13


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 28, 2016)

14


----------



## f11 (Apr 28, 2016)

15


----------



## Trip (Apr 28, 2016)

14


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 28, 2016)

17


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

12


----------



## Limon (Aug 17, 2016)

13


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

16?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

17


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

19?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 17, 2016)

11


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

21?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

19?


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

12


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

16?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

12!1!11!


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

12,111?
Wow, that's old.

17?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

11? Idfk


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Well that's pretty young. 

18? Jeez


----------



## Elov (Aug 17, 2016)

14?


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

15?


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 17, 2016)

22


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

27?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

13?????


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

13?????


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

NOOO 

14 THEN


----------



## Elov (Aug 17, 2016)

15.


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Are you 8? m8 cause this might be your f8 & I wish I knew how to b8?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

15


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

11?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

13


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

12?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

13 
My age is literally in my signature lmao, kinda ruins the game


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Okay, I'm not going to look.

Hmmm...14/15?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Kk
13


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

16?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

13


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

17/18?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

13
I'm 18


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

19/20?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

13 
Too high, check sig


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh...


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

15? or something i'm not too sure


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

18-20?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

15


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Aren't you like 15? Not sure.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

13


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 17, 2016)

18! hehe


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

27/30ish?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

23


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 17, 2016)

13?


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

31?


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 17, 2016)

Hmm... 16?


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 17, 2016)

20?


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 17, 2016)

20?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 17, 2016)

19?


----------



## Tensu (Aug 17, 2016)

17?


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

20


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

19?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

like around 23 ish?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

You're 17

I'm not that old btw


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 17, 2016)

14


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

17


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

i think ur 16 or 17?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Daydream said:


> You're 17
> 
> I'm not that old btw



also, im not 17 c;


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 17, 2016)

16?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

Emi_C said:


> 16?


nope!
15 16 ish?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 17, 2016)

20?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 17, 2016)

Utarara said:


> nope!
> 15 16 ish?



yeah sixteen correct~ 

19?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 17, 2016)

16


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

21


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

17?


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

13?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> 13?



nope ~

19?


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

10?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 17, 2016)

16


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> 10?



no ~

mm 19?


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

Utarara said:


> no ~
> 
> mm 19?



Correct!

and 17?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

19 xD


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

15?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

18 or 19 I believe


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

21


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

22?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

17?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 17, 2016)

14


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

19?


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 17, 2016)

honestly , like 15.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 17, 2016)

17?


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

14 maybe?


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

16?


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

10?


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

18?

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> 10?



Yes I'm 10.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

12/13


----------



## pottingston (Aug 17, 2016)

maybe around 18-28?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Omg 28 haha, check my sig 
I'd say 17/18


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2016)

20


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

16/17


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

21


----------



## Charlise (Aug 17, 2016)

16


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

16



Niemyx said:


> 22?



oh not even close omg


----------



## Bloody_House (Aug 17, 2016)

17?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

15



Charlise said:


> 16



No but I wish


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

14


----------



## Tensu (Aug 17, 2016)

19


----------



## Charlise (Aug 17, 2016)

15 and I know how old she is xD


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

20


----------



## Tensu (Aug 17, 2016)

17?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

16



kianli said:


> 14



..


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

16
so close


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2016)

gdmi
-well its in your sig so thats no fun-


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

17



pawpatrolbab said:


> 16
> so close



Nooo


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

22


----------



## Charlise (Aug 17, 2016)

32? I'm probably off


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 17, 2016)

15?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Charlise said:


> 32? I'm probably off


LOL, 32?! That's hilarious, you're way off. Good job though


16?


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

hmm 18


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

mmh 13


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

oooh ur sooo close

15


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

14 then

You're not close for my age though


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

n.o // hmmm 17!


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 17, 2016)

15?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

i KNOW ur 13 *****!


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

16?? i'm sure


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

18?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> 16?? i'm sure



somebody finally got it right...17 in 11 days tho

[disregard this post]


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

17? (voiku)


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

20


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

12


----------



## N e s s (Aug 17, 2016)

kianli said:


> 20



12


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

11


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

19


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> 19



OMG congrats doggo!!

You're 18 though it's easy


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Daydream said:


> OMG congrats doggo!!
> 
> You're 18 though it's easy



OMG SWEET 
and you got it right too!


----------



## Greninja (Aug 17, 2016)

idk 13?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2016)

probably 12


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

20


----------



## N e s s (Aug 17, 2016)

Daydream said:


> 11



I'm 4 years older then that, sugar.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway skip me


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I'm 4 years older then that, sugar.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway skip me



Great to know, honey.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 18, 2016)

15?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

18-22


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 18, 2016)

16-18?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

13-16?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

13-15


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

XD not even close

You must be around.... 12-14


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

24?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

15


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

17


----------



## Esphas (Aug 18, 2016)

12 maybe?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 18, 2016)

15


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 18, 2016)

17


----------



## bikes345 (Aug 18, 2016)

16?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 18, 2016)

16?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

19


----------



## Byngo (Aug 18, 2016)

17


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

18


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

16


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

Not even close haha
15


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

18


----------



## helloxcutiee (Aug 19, 2016)

14 I believe?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 19, 2016)

19.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

17?


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 19, 2016)

14?


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

18-20?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 19, 2016)

17?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 19, 2016)

18?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 19, 2016)

I'd say you're 15?



ZebraQueen said:


> 18?



No, you're really close though


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

22


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2016)

18


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

16?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 19, 2016)

14?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 19, 2016)

13?


----------



## Trip (Aug 19, 2016)

20?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 19, 2016)

22


----------



## Daydream (Aug 19, 2016)

12?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 19, 2016)

LOL nope

18?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 19, 2016)

21 then

And nope!


----------



## Tracer (Aug 19, 2016)

Nope!

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 19, 2016)

17?


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 19, 2016)

14?


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2016)

18?


----------



## doveling (Aug 19, 2016)

12


----------



## zaliapele (Aug 19, 2016)

15


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2016)

peoyne said:


> 12



no :/

16?


----------



## Crash (Aug 19, 2016)

17-18?


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

21-22?


----------



## doveling (Aug 19, 2016)

20ish x


----------



## Tracer (Aug 19, 2016)

17


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

24


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

37


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2016)

19?


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2016)

17


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 20, 2016)

17?


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2016)

15


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 20, 2016)

13


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 20, 2016)

21


----------



## Elov (Aug 20, 2016)

24


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2016)

14


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

21


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

19


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

16


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

14


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 20, 2016)

12?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

13


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 20, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> 13



just cause I said ur 12 no need to get salty and think I'm 13 .-.

also 12


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 20, 2016)

14?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

15


----------



## pottingston (Aug 20, 2016)

the troublesome teens of today


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

16


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

16


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

17-18?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

15


----------



## piichinu (Aug 20, 2016)

15


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2016)

14


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 20, 2016)

18


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 21, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> 18-22


I'm younger than you think, then. xD 


16?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 21, 2016)

22


----------



## Elov (Aug 21, 2016)

19.


----------



## doveling (Aug 21, 2016)

22


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 21, 2016)

19-20?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2016)

15


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 21, 2016)

17?


----------



## cornimer (Aug 21, 2016)

15?


----------



## Dim (Aug 21, 2016)

19


----------



## Irelia (Aug 21, 2016)

I feel like around 23


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2016)

25


----------



## Irelia (Aug 21, 2016)

18

^^ wow I come across as pretty old


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2016)

16


----------



## pottingston (Aug 21, 2016)

around 14, but more like the nice soft spoken 14-year-olds than the bratty ones


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 21, 2016)

17?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 21, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2016)

Uh idk like 18?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 21, 2016)

You look like 14


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd say around 17


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 21, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> I'd say around 17



[lmaooo no]

16?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 21, 2016)

13 for sure i think


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 21, 2016)

69 in dog years.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 21, 2016)

a middle aged man


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2016)

This could end badly depending on how badly my guess is

17


----------



## piichinu (Aug 21, 2016)

neester14 said:


> This could end badly depending on how badly my guess is
> 
> 17



no im 17 in a week exactly ur right

[disregard this post]


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2016)

That makes me feel slightly better, as my mom said "13" lmao


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 21, 2016)

Gonna say 15.



hiyori said:


> a middle aged man



and you're wrong.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 22, 2016)

15-16?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 22, 2016)

20-25 ?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2016)

15 or 16


----------



## Macaron126 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh I didn't see your post Kaydee!

I think you're around 20?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

14 maybe?


----------



## Macaron126 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ha, I wish...

I'd say you're 12/13


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2016)

Hmm 15/16?


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 22, 2016)

I wanna say 17ish?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

13?


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm going to take a wild guess and say that you're 10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2016)

18


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

15?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

12


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

I know how old you are.
But when I first seen you I thought you were 15 or 16. c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

14-15?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2016)

12?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 22, 2016)

18?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

16


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

15?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> 15?



I wish I'd be 15 again, but nope 

You're 12!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

17?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 23, 2016)

Nope xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

21? lol


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 23, 2016)

11


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

so close hmm 13?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 23, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> 21? lol



Nope, younger

12


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 23, 2016)

19?





ACNLover10 said:


> so close hmm 13?



way older.. lmao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hmm, 17?


----------



## focus (Aug 23, 2016)

13


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

16?


----------



## ellarella (Aug 23, 2016)

your username says "over 10", so i'm guessing... 15


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

close but no, 13?


----------



## Tensu (Aug 23, 2016)

13?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

14?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 23, 2016)

16


----------



## Tensu (Aug 23, 2016)

15?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

14?


----------



## Puffy (Aug 23, 2016)

17


----------



## Licorice (Aug 23, 2016)

21


----------



## Crash (Aug 23, 2016)

19-20


----------



## flightedbird (Aug 23, 2016)

Somewhere between 20 and 25


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 24, 2016)

18


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

20


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2016)

15


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

16


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 24, 2016)

18?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2016)

13


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

14?


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2016)

13


----------



## Tensu (Aug 24, 2016)

15


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

14?


----------



## Rasha (Aug 24, 2016)

10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

17


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 24, 2016)

14-18


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

14


----------



## Tensu (Aug 24, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2016)

15


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

14-15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

14


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 25, 2016)

16-18


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 25, 2016)

17?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 25, 2016)

15?


----------



## Tensu (Aug 25, 2016)

16?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 25, 2016)

15


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 25, 2016)

18


----------



## Melchoir (Aug 25, 2016)

15


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 25, 2016)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 25, 2016)

14?
 can't remember sorry rip


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 25, 2016)

15


----------



## Zura (Aug 25, 2016)

18


----------



## Licorice (Aug 25, 2016)

18?


----------



## creamyy (Aug 25, 2016)

19?


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 25, 2016)

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 25, 2016)

14


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2016)

16 if I remember


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 26, 2016)

18


----------



## creamyy (Aug 26, 2016)

18


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 26, 2016)

26?


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

14?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

14?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Like 13


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

probs 15
idek


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

So are you 13?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> So are you 13?





Spoiler



nope, a bit older XD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

14!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 14!



nah lol
16?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Ayyy 

15?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Ayyy
> 
> 15?



woo! and no XD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

16! I'll get there


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

13


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

14?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

Not even close lol

16


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

23?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

18?

You're way off too lol


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

12?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

15


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

15


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 16! I'll get there



oh oops I forgot to respond
but you got it XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And 14?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

No, far from it

16


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

20?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

7.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

68?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

41


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

34


----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)

80


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

104


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

473.2


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

0.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

-?


----------



## Trip (Aug 26, 2016)

So is this thread like a joke now?


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 26, 2016)

13


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

14?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2016)

14


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2016)

16


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

18


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 27, 2016)

25


----------



## Tracer (Aug 27, 2016)

17


----------



## cornimer (Aug 27, 2016)

16


----------



## Tracer (Aug 27, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

16


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 27, 2016)

20?

(Ha! I'm really bad at this).


----------



## Rasha (Aug 27, 2016)

12


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 27, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> 12



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

(I sure DO act like I'm 12). Thank you for this response! 

Oh edit: 16?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 27, 2016)

16-18


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 27, 2016)

20


----------



## trinity. (Aug 27, 2016)

17??? lol  I have no idea


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

14


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2016)

16


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2016)

17


----------



## Tracer (Aug 27, 2016)

24


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 27, 2016)

26 ?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 27, 2016)

17


----------



## chaicow (Aug 27, 2016)

20ish


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

17


----------



## chaicow (Aug 27, 2016)

25


----------



## Tracer (Aug 27, 2016)

20


----------



## chaicow (Aug 28, 2016)

17


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 29, 2016)

19


----------



## Tracer (Aug 29, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 29, 2016)

17


----------



## Elov (Aug 29, 2016)

15


----------



## chaicow (Aug 29, 2016)

16


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 30, 2016)

18


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> 18



17?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

14?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2016)

15


----------



## cornimer (Aug 30, 2016)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2016)

Hmm.....15?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

19 for some reason


----------



## cornimer (Aug 30, 2016)

16?


----------



## Dim (Aug 30, 2016)

22?


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

17?


----------



## Dim (Aug 30, 2016)

15?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

18?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2016)

17


----------



## Tracer (Aug 30, 2016)

20


----------



## Elov (Sep 4, 2016)

16?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 4, 2016)

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 4, 2016)

24


----------



## Cascade (Sep 4, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> 14



I'm too young for that hehe.

for Xerolin. 15?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 4, 2016)

13?


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 4, 2016)

16


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 4, 2016)

19?


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 5, 2016)

14


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

18??


----------



## Squidward (Sep 5, 2016)

17 or 18


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2016)

16?


----------



## cornimer (Sep 5, 2016)

21?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

18


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2016)

20 maybe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

15


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 5, 2016)

hm. im thinking 15-16


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2016)

15?


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

15-16?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

17?


----------



## Kiiro (Sep 5, 2016)

19?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 5, 2016)

Kiiro said:


> 19?



20?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2016)

You might be considered 19ish, because your voice might be deepish, but that's because you have a kickflank accent.


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

22?


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 5, 2016)

14? (?∀`)

Edit: holy nevermind. I just checked lmao.


----------



## axo (Sep 5, 2016)

idk, like 15 or 16?


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 5, 2016)

13


----------



## axo (Sep 5, 2016)

Close enough lol 

Maybe... 15?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

18


----------



## Toonik (Sep 5, 2016)

20?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2016)

16?


----------



## axo (Sep 5, 2016)

18?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 5, 2016)

16


----------



## axo (Sep 5, 2016)

20


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 5, 2016)

14


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 5, 2016)

17


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2016)

22?


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

15


----------



## Elov (Sep 6, 2016)

16


----------



## pipty (Sep 6, 2016)

15


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

13


----------



## pipty (Sep 6, 2016)

4? 2016-2012=4


----------



## reririx (Sep 6, 2016)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 6, 2016)

17


----------



## ujenny (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe 21?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

14?


----------



## Elov (Sep 6, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

14


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2016)

21


----------



## Cascade (Sep 6, 2016)

17?


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)

19


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

17


----------



## Greninja (Sep 6, 2016)

14?


----------



## N a t (Sep 6, 2016)

Idk uh 17?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

21


----------



## chapstick (Sep 7, 2016)

umm like 15 i think


----------



## vel (Sep 7, 2016)

13 if i didn't know


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2016)

17


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

23


----------



## Heyden (Sep 7, 2016)

17?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

^ Nope. LOL

18?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

19?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 7, 2016)

12


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

17


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

20


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2016)

18


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 8, 2016)

15


----------



## OviRy8 (Sep 8, 2016)

17


----------



## Elov (Sep 8, 2016)

16


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 8, 2016)

17


----------



## Tracer (Sep 9, 2016)

21


----------



## ChocoMagii (Sep 9, 2016)

20


----------



## reririx (Sep 9, 2016)

20


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2016)

10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

19?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 9, 2016)

13


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2016)

15? Haven't been here in a while, let's see if anyone guesses close to my age since you all think I'm 12 or something smh


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 9, 2016)

13


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

16?


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2016)

...
Just for that I'm going to say 8. 
@Utarara 15


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> ...
> Just for that I'm going to say 8.
> @Utarara 15



are you 12???


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2016)

Utarara said:


> are you 12???



I was older than 12 when I signed up for TBT


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 9, 2016)

12


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> 12



I'm triggered. Truly.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 9, 2016)

16-18.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 9, 2016)

16



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm triggered. Truly.



You're taking this thread way too seriously. Most of the time people just give a random guess. tbh though, you really don't seem more than a few years older than 12 if it bothers you that much lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> 16
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking this thread way too seriously. Most of the time people just give a random guess. tbh though, you really don't seem more than a few years older than 12 if it bothers you that much lol



I think they're kidding haha 

14


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 9, 2016)

15


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

13


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 9, 2016)

18



pawpatrolbab said:


> I think they're kidding haha



I know but the fact they even bring it up shows that it bothers them. I'm not even close to 12 but I don't care when people say that because it's just a random guess. Most of the people on this site are 13-18 anyway lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> 18
> 
> 
> 
> I know but the fact they even bring it up shows that it bothers them. I'm not even close to 12 but I don't care when people say that because it's just a random guess. Most of the people on this site are 13-18 anyway lol



Yeah I feel that, I honestly used to get super upset if people rated my signature/avatar bad or got my age wrong but I managed to de-sensitize myself to it. It's a lot easier once you think of it as a "We're just playing a game" perspective

17


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Hmmmm, this is hard....18?


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't think anyone ever uses the word triggered seriously tbh


----------



## vel (Sep 9, 2016)

15 or 10


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 9, 2016)

15/16?


----------



## vel (Sep 9, 2016)

20+ ? i read someone you're an adult but idk


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 9, 2016)

im thinking 16?


----------



## Trystin (Sep 9, 2016)

Hm..20 ish?


----------



## boujee (Sep 9, 2016)

14


----------



## vel (Sep 9, 2016)

18


----------



## Elov (Sep 9, 2016)

16


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

17-18.


----------



## Elov (Sep 9, 2016)

^ Oo you're close! 

18?


----------



## Taj (Sep 9, 2016)

Hmmm this ones tough.

I'd go with 16


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2016)

17???


----------



## Tracer (Sep 9, 2016)

16


----------



## Elov (Sep 9, 2016)

15?



neester14 said:


> Hmmm this ones tough.
> 
> I'd go with 16



Nope!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 9, 2016)

16 :O?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 9, 2016)

15


----------



## Tracer (Sep 9, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 10, 2016)

15


----------



## himari (Sep 10, 2016)

14


----------



## Tracer (Sep 10, 2016)

17


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

14?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

19


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

16?


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2016)

13


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

i would've though u were 15 if i didnt kno


----------



## himari (Sep 10, 2016)

17



Voiku said:


> 17



damn u rite


----------



## Taj (Sep 10, 2016)

Lol 17


But I would've guessed 19


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2016)

17?


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2016)

17


----------



## vel (Sep 10, 2016)

20? 21?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

21


----------



## Tracer (Sep 10, 2016)

18


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

26


----------



## Elov (Sep 10, 2016)

16


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 24, 2016)

19?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 24, 2016)

16?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 24, 2016)

16?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

20?


----------



## robbywow (Sep 24, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> 16?



Wow, you think I'm 16? Anyways,

...14?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

You're off by 2 years.  15?


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

16?


----------



## Barbara (Sep 24, 2016)

14?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, based on your username I'll go with 10 instead ^^


EDIT: I'm only 16, haha. But I feel both older and younger depending on the circumstances.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

right on! I didnt know that people thought that I was that old! ZaAlPa2006 was my orignal username for webkinz. Ahh when my siblings and I would fight about that.


Anyways 19?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Yep I'm 16.  You're 10 right?


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## OviRy8 (Sep 24, 2016)

I know you're 10 now but I thought you were 14 at first lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

13


----------



## Tracer (Sep 24, 2016)

17


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 24, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

14


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

21


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 24, 2016)

15?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Ahh you're off by one year.  18?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 24, 2016)

16


----------



## OviRy8 (Sep 24, 2016)

15


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 24, 2016)

16


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

17.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 24, 2016)

16


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

22?


----------



## SZA (Sep 24, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

15


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 24, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2016)

13


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

14


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 25, 2016)

15?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

19


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm still in school lmao 

16


----------



## acnllover1234 (Sep 25, 2016)

19?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh read your still in school 14?


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 25, 2016)

acnllover1234 said:


> 19?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh read your still in school 14?



you can be 18 and still be in school :/

15?


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 25, 2016)

19?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

25


----------



## namiieco (Sep 25, 2016)

19?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

18?

(im in school btw)


----------



## namiieco (Sep 25, 2016)

oh 18?


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Sep 25, 2016)

16?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 25, 2016)

24


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 25, 2016)

23


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2016)

17


----------



## Daydream (Sep 25, 2016)

16


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

20


----------



## Tracer (Sep 25, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2016)

18


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 26, 2016)

15


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2016)

idk 17?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

20


----------



## OviRy8 (Sep 27, 2016)

14


----------



## Leota (Sep 27, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

15


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 27, 2016)

1!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

4.


----------



## Leota (Sep 27, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> 15



I'm 21 next week = v =

People always say I look 15 though, so good guess I think?


----------



## Varil (Sep 27, 2016)

Um. 20? :3


----------



## pottingston (Sep 27, 2016)

i'd say 21 or so, you seem like a super-duper mature adult


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 27, 2016)

17?..


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

14


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 27, 2016)

16?


----------



## Varil (Sep 27, 2016)

Hmm... 16?


----------



## hestu (Sep 27, 2016)

18? idk haha


----------



## Dim (Sep 27, 2016)

imma say 15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

23


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 27, 2016)

14


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 27, 2016)

17? (?∀`)


----------



## pika62221 (Sep 27, 2016)

16


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 27, 2016)

17? idek


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Sep 27, 2016)

15? Omg idk


----------



## vel (Sep 27, 2016)

13


----------



## Mintie (Sep 28, 2016)

ehhh ... 17? maybe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

15


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 28, 2016)

17


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 28, 2016)

19


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2016)

20


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 28, 2016)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> 19



Damn, you're right lol

Guess for the person above me: 21


----------



## Marshal4Mellow (Sep 28, 2016)

23


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 28, 2016)

15?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2016)

Twenty.... ONE


----------



## Trystin (Sep 28, 2016)

17


----------



## namiieco (Sep 28, 2016)

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

15


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Sep 29, 2016)

fifteen or sixteen ?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2016)

17 welcome to the forums btw!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2016)

19


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 29, 2016)

16


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 29, 2016)

18 or 19?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 29, 2016)

about 15 ?


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2016)

13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2016)

12


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 29, 2016)

24


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 29, 2016)

17?


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2016)

17


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2016)

23.47 years old


----------



## Barbara (Sep 30, 2016)

Vijftien (15)

I checked your profile after making my guess, seems I'm only a year off. And hey, fellow Dutchie!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2016)

20


----------



## vel (Sep 30, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2016)

18


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 30, 2016)

16?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

16..?


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 30, 2016)

16?..


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

14?


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 30, 2016)

Never gonna say it but you can keep guessing whatevs you want 

15?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

lmao ok

17


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 30, 2016)

last time imma post cause I want variety lol

16?


----------



## pottingston (Sep 30, 2016)

the troubled teens of today
maybe around 15-17 or so?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 30, 2016)

Maybe 20?


----------



## DinoDymo (Sep 30, 2016)

Hmm 18? idk


----------



## Tensu (Sep 30, 2016)

15?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm thinking 17?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 30, 2016)

19 or so? maybe a bit older?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 30, 2016)

Older  

Perhaps 18?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 30, 2016)

19


----------



## DinoDymo (Oct 1, 2016)

17?


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Oct 1, 2016)

15?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 1, 2016)

20


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 1, 2016)

21?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2016)

17


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 2, 2016)

25!


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 2, 2016)

22


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 2, 2016)

19?


----------



## ujenny (Oct 2, 2016)

Maybe 14-15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2016)

17


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 2, 2016)

17


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 2, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2016)

20


----------



## Millie_ (Oct 2, 2016)

15 or 16?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 4, 2016)

15.5


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 5, 2016)

Let's say around 17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

18


----------



## Yamish (Oct 5, 2016)

23


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

21


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 5, 2016)

12


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2016)

9.


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

13


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 5, 2016)

18


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 5, 2016)

Jetix said:


> 18



13 because of Sonic picture thing


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 5, 2016)

Closeeee

15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

14


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 5, 2016)

16


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)

12


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 6, 2016)

18?


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 6, 2016)

24? ^-^
Sorry if I'm wrong dear! <3


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2016)

1234


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2016)

12316321


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

16 idek


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> 12316321



You know my age smh. I am older than that...



Sheila you are obviously a 12 year old troll


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

and you are 10 jk

nah idek actually 16-17 maybe?


----------



## acnllover1234 (Oct 6, 2016)

16


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2016)

16


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 6, 2016)

22


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2016)

I see mature men so let's say 25


----------



## Esphas (Oct 6, 2016)

19 probs?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 6, 2016)

16-18


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 6, 2016)

19


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)

18


----------



## acnllover1234 (Oct 6, 2016)

21


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 6, 2016)

13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2016)

17


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 6, 2016)

15-16


----------



## Cascade (Oct 6, 2016)

17?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 6, 2016)

15


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Oct 6, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2016)

17


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

16


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 6, 2016)

16?


----------



## esweeeny (Oct 6, 2016)

Elin1O said:


> 24? ^-^
> Sorry if I'm wrong dear! <3



love it!

I'm going to be 27 this year, I always been told though I look younger than I am
It's these Asian genes<3


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 7, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> love it!
> 
> I'm going to be 27 this year, I always been told though I look younger than I am
> It's these Asian genes<3



I think... you're 26


----------



## Tensu (Oct 7, 2016)

22?


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

16?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Oct 7, 2016)

15?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 7, 2016)

16


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 8, 2016)

19


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 8, 2016)

13.5


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2016)

19?


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

18


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

20?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 9, 2016)

19 or 20 ?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 9, 2016)

Thirteen to Fourteen, I'm guessing.


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

17


----------



## Cascade (Oct 9, 2016)

19?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 9, 2016)

16?


----------



## SlaughterShy (Oct 10, 2016)

13?


----------



## wassop (Oct 10, 2016)

15 or 16 ?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2016)

18


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 10, 2016)

24


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2016)

27


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 10, 2016)

21?


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

17?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

14?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 10, 2016)

13 maybe?


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 10, 2016)

19


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

22


----------



## queensmistake (Oct 11, 2016)

24


----------



## Elov (Oct 11, 2016)

22


----------



## lars708 (Oct 11, 2016)

idk 16


----------



## Licorice (Oct 11, 2016)

17?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Oct 11, 2016)

15?


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 11, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2016)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 11, 2016)

15


----------



## N a t (Oct 11, 2016)

I dunno, 16?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yooooo I got it right


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Elov (Oct 12, 2016)

14


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 12, 2016)

No idea... 17?


----------



## Tracer (Oct 12, 2016)

15


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 12, 2016)

17


----------



## Elov (Oct 12, 2016)

18.


----------



## salmonflavored (Oct 12, 2016)

24


----------



## Varil (Oct 13, 2016)

Hmm. 17?


----------



## vel (Oct 13, 2016)

16-17


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 13, 2016)

16


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

18


----------



## tae (Oct 15, 2016)

i'd say 15?


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

22


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 15, 2016)

15?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

18-23


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 15, 2016)

Hmm 12


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 16, 2016)

Thinking 28...maybe 29?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 16, 2016)

69!!!! luulululLOOLOOLOL XDXDXDXDXD HAHAHAH LALWLLWLL ROFLMAOOSODFAJK


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 16, 2016)

uh lol

13


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 16, 2016)

22


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12 (Oct 16, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2016)

13


----------



## namiieco (Oct 16, 2016)

17


----------



## Mints (Oct 16, 2016)

21


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 16, 2016)

hm... 16?


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 16, 2016)

16


----------



## moonford (Oct 16, 2016)

14?


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 16, 2016)

24?


----------



## Elov (Oct 17, 2016)

14


----------



## Paradise (Oct 17, 2016)

17?


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 17, 2016)

17?


----------



## Barbara (Oct 17, 2016)

17


----------



## Puffy (Oct 17, 2016)

21


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 17, 2016)

15?


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 17, 2016)

hmm.. atleast 17.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2016)

.....13


----------



## Puffy (Oct 17, 2016)

19


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 17, 2016)

14


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2016)

15


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 17, 2016)

18


----------



## Believe (Oct 17, 2016)

18


----------



## frio hur (Oct 17, 2016)

17


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 17, 2016)

26


----------



## Believe (Oct 17, 2016)

frio hur said:


> 17



im 22 :'(


@CatsAreSuperCool: 15


----------



## frio hur (Oct 17, 2016)

Believe said:


> im 22 :'(



sorry   cats didn't get my age right either.


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2016)

27


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

20


----------



## Believe (Oct 18, 2016)

23


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 18, 2016)

20...?


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 18, 2016)

17?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2016)

18


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 18, 2016)

18


----------



## frio hur (Oct 18, 2016)

19


----------



## chapstick (Oct 18, 2016)

hmmm 
22 maybe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2016)

20


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2016)

16


----------



## Tensu (Oct 18, 2016)

16?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2016)

17?


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2016)

16


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

18


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 18, 2016)

32


----------



## Mintie (Oct 18, 2016)

14? maybe 15?


----------



## Elov (Oct 19, 2016)

16?


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 19, 2016)

15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2016)

18


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2016)

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2016)

17


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2016)

15


----------



## hestu (Oct 19, 2016)

13


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 19, 2016)

15


----------



## Varil (Oct 19, 2016)

16?


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2016)

14


----------



## vel (Oct 19, 2016)

16-17


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 19, 2016)

17


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 20, 2016)

13


----------



## hestu (Oct 20, 2016)

14


----------



## vel (Oct 20, 2016)

20 or older.


----------



## Dim (Oct 20, 2016)

17?


----------



## epoch (Oct 20, 2016)

Maybe 18 or 19?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 20, 2016)

20


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2016)

15


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 20, 2016)

17


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 20, 2016)

12


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 20, 2016)

Very close.

15


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 20, 2016)

14


----------



## Trystin (Oct 20, 2016)

Honestly bean like 20 idk


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 21, 2016)

20


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 21, 2016)

17


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 21, 2016)

18?


----------



## Barbara (Oct 21, 2016)

14?


----------



## Tensu (Oct 21, 2016)

18?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2016)

17?


----------



## frio hur (Oct 21, 2016)

20


----------



## Tensu (Oct 21, 2016)

16?


----------



## frio hur (Oct 21, 2016)

17?

and thanks for the laugh.


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 21, 2016)

22?


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 21, 2016)

19?


----------



## frio hur (Oct 21, 2016)

18?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2016)

21


----------



## Paxx (Oct 22, 2016)

Ummm, 23. x'D


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 22, 2016)

26?
I won't stop playing until someone gets mine right ;-; everyone's so far off


----------



## frio hur (Oct 22, 2016)

20?

so far one person was just a few years off on my age.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 22, 2016)

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2016)

17


----------



## Tensu (Oct 22, 2016)

17?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2016)

20


----------



## frio hur (Oct 22, 2016)

22


----------



## tae (Oct 22, 2016)

16?


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 22, 2016)

21?


----------



## frio hur (Oct 22, 2016)

17?


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 22, 2016)

16?


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 22, 2016)

20?


----------



## Tensu (Oct 22, 2016)

17


----------



## Tracer (Oct 22, 2016)

23


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 23, 2016)

20?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 23, 2016)

17


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2016)

15


----------



## tae (Oct 23, 2016)

i know your age but i'd say you act more like you're 15-16


----------



## Dim (Oct 23, 2016)

20?


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 23, 2016)

18?


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 23, 2016)

16?


----------



## frio hur (Oct 23, 2016)

15?


----------



## OviRy8 (Oct 23, 2016)

16


----------



## frio hur (Oct 23, 2016)

17?

aim higher guys.


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

my first guess would have been 16, but since you said to "aim higher" 18.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 23, 2016)

14


----------



## frio hur (Oct 23, 2016)

19?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 23, 2016)

16?


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

15


----------



## OviRy8 (Oct 23, 2016)

16


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2016)

14?


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 23, 2016)

19?


----------



## Tensu (Oct 24, 2016)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 24, 2016)

12


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 24, 2016)

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 24, 2016)

22


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 24, 2016)

im guessing your name means 1985 sooo 31?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 24, 2016)

14


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

93


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 24, 2016)

^ LMAO
20


----------



## Paxx (Oct 24, 2016)

16!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

169


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 24, 2016)

12


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Oct 24, 2016)

14-16?
also, great username
|-/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 24, 2016)

|-/

16-17?


----------



## Paxx (Oct 24, 2016)

17


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

15


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 24, 2016)

16?


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 24, 2016)

14?


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

13


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 24, 2016)

12?


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 24, 2016)

18?


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 24, 2016)

15?


----------



## hestu (Oct 24, 2016)

13?


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 24, 2016)

17?


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

12


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 24, 2016)

19


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 24, 2016)

17


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 24, 2016)

16


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 25, 2016)

19


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 25, 2016)

46


----------



## Maga (Oct 25, 2016)

17


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 25, 2016)

19


----------



## lars708 (Oct 26, 2016)

91


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2016)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

14


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 26, 2016)

14 since thats a popular guess on this thread


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

17


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 26, 2016)

15


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 26, 2016)

23


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 26, 2016)

20


----------



## vel (Oct 26, 2016)

15


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 26, 2016)

so close... 16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

16


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 26, 2016)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2016)

13


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 27, 2016)

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> 20



I feel flattered. 

To the person who is above of me...

15?


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 27, 2016)

Judging by you profile pic and your comment above + your collectibles I would say 25  to the person above me


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2016)

Lmao 

16


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 27, 2016)

21


----------



## tae (Oct 27, 2016)

i'd say like... 15?


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2016)

22


----------



## Taj (Oct 27, 2016)

12


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 27, 2016)

16


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2016)

22


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 28, 2016)

17


----------



## Ghibli (Oct 28, 2016)

HMMM... 24..? nono..22.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 28, 2016)

Pooki said:


> HMMM... 24..? nono..22.



Not even close!
-
15?


----------



## lars708 (Oct 28, 2016)

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Not even close!



Ok ty for the hint, my guess is 67


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 28, 2016)

16?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2016)

13


----------



## namiieco (Oct 28, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2016)

19


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 28, 2016)

31


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 28, 2016)

13


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 28, 2016)

*Shouts across room* 72!!


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 28, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder if you guys will ever guess my age right...
-
16?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 28, 2016)

Abbaba said:


> *Shouts across room* 72!!



pfffft ya got me! just kidding your off by like 50 years

Maddy i think you must be 17?


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 29, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> pfffft ya got me! just kidding your off by like 50 years
> 
> Maddy i think you must be 17?



Oh sorry, if I calculated it right... You're 122?


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 29, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Maddy i think you must be 17?


Not even close :3
-
19?


----------



## Charcolor (Oct 29, 2016)

um...27? lol


----------



## tae (Oct 29, 2016)

i'd say 16?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 29, 2016)

22?


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 29, 2016)

16?...


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 29, 2016)

15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2016)

17


----------



## Charcolor (Oct 29, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i'd say 16?



very very close!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i don't know anything about the person above me so i'll just say 20


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2016)

14


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

I've never seen you before, so idk really, maybe 18? (No idea)


----------



## Mintie (Oct 29, 2016)

aaaah 15?
maybe 16?

i'm not quite sure actually xD


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

Mintie said:


> aaaah 15?
> maybe 16?
> 
> i'm not quite sure actually xD



I'm 13  you were kind of close though

(I thought I might be hard to guess because I don't really act a certain way.. like childishly or whatever)

I'm not going to guess your age though since I've already said my age, so the next person should guess *Mintie*'s age


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 29, 2016)

19


----------



## phoenixfab (Oct 29, 2016)

20-21


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2016)

17


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 30, 2016)

18


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

33? im just throwin out numbers at this point c:


----------



## Elov (Oct 30, 2016)

15?


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

14?


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 30, 2016)

20?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2016)

17


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 30, 2016)

16?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 30, 2016)

15.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 31, 2016)

14


----------



## Elov (Oct 31, 2016)

14


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 31, 2016)

19


----------



## Eline (Oct 31, 2016)

23


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2016)

27


----------



## Bowie (Oct 31, 2016)

19.


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

19


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 31, 2016)

Elov said:


> 14



Oh damn! You're correct! took awhile CX


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, 14 obviously.


----------



## creamyy (Nov 1, 2016)

16


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2016)

23?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

17


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

24.


----------



## Eline (Nov 2, 2016)

19


----------



## hamster (Nov 2, 2016)

not sure... 19 or 20?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

18


----------



## jiny (Nov 3, 2016)

16?


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 3, 2016)

13?


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

12? Maybe 14?


----------



## windloft (Nov 3, 2016)

20 - 21 yrs old?


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

Close
And you are probably like 15? Maybe 16?


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 3, 2016)

18


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

Correct
And you might be about hm 15 maybe 17?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

102, i;m pretty sure.


----------



## Togekid (Nov 3, 2016)

Hmm... there are no clues in sight.
Um i think your signature kinda gives it away


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2016)

Not sure. Between 14-16?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

19?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 3, 2016)

around 20 possibly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2016)

15


----------



## furbyq (Nov 4, 2016)

20.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

15?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

You're 9


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

Shattered said:


> You're 9



:^(


----------



## hamster (Nov 4, 2016)

9 and a half


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 4, 2016)

15?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2016)

16


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 16



Nope, I'm 16


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 4, 2016)

I know because of your sig, probably would've guessed 15 though


----------



## hamster (Nov 4, 2016)

19?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

6?


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 4, 2016)

Shattered said:


> 16



Nope 22


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

22


----------



## hamster (Nov 4, 2016)

1 >:-(


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

666666666666?

lol what is your id and fc? ^-^


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

14


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

12


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2016)

17


----------



## Puffy (Nov 4, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 5, 2016)

15


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

17?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 5, 2016)

20?


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 5, 2016)

19


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

17


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

18?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2016)

17


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 21, 2016)

18


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

19


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 21, 2016)

Hmmm 11 maybe?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

15


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

Wow.  Are my avatar and signature really that childish?  Lol.  Anyway, I'd say you're 15-16.


----------



## okaimii (Dec 21, 2016)

20?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm still in high school.  18?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 21, 2016)

14


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

13


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 21, 2016)

15 (or like 23 not sure)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

*Cries because I realize I have to have a more mature avatar and signature if I don't want people to think I'm a baby*  Also 18?


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm 20 heh. Ummmmm 16?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

Good guess.  +10 points!


----------



## okaimii (Dec 21, 2016)

16 years old is a baby lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

;-; also definitely at least 20.


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

i would've guessed 14 or 15


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

16


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

15


----------



## Tensu (Dec 21, 2016)

13?


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

14


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 21, 2016)

18?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

16


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2016)

17


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

18


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

17


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

19


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

15 or 16


----------



## Celine (Dec 21, 2016)

17?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2016)

15


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

16


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 21, 2016)

20?..


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 21, 2016)

776?


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 21, 2016)

221? (;


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 21, 2016)

11


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 21, 2016)

Wow. I'm not that young? I kinda find this insulting. ;-; 
15?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

16?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

20


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 21, 2016)

36 aw what happened to your old sig xD


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

(I wish I was that old lol)

And 14 or 15?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

Maybe 21?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

Very close! And I still think you're about 20.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

People always think I'm much older than I actually am... ^^
And maybe 22?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

Yep!

Hmm.. How about 17?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

Yay, I was right~ ^^ And nope, I'm younger.


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 21, 2016)

15~ spark


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 21, 2016)

13? idk


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

15?


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

13


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

25


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 21, 2016)

14? And I see two nice Pikachu Eggs


----------



## Tensu (Dec 21, 2016)

13


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

16


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 21, 2016)

23


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2016)

19


----------



## KatRose (Dec 21, 2016)

22


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

15?



lj4702 said:


> 25



oh wow im nowhere near 25 D:


----------



## Zireael (Dec 21, 2016)

18?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 21, 2016)

24


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

19


----------



## Xandra (Dec 21, 2016)

14?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

17??


----------



## Xandra (Dec 21, 2016)

15?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2016)

21


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

16?


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

14?


----------



## KatRose (Dec 21, 2016)

16


----------



## Zerous (Dec 21, 2016)

16?


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 21, 2016)

15?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

14.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

17


----------



## Zerous (Dec 21, 2016)

13?


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

12?


----------



## Ghibli (Dec 22, 2016)

atleast 16-17 ! If I'm wrong I swearrrr..I'm losing my touch


----------



## KatRose (Dec 22, 2016)

18?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Dec 22, 2016)

17 idk


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 22, 2016)

18


----------



## hamster (Dec 22, 2016)

16


----------



## Zerous (Dec 22, 2016)

15?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 22, 2016)

16?


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 22, 2016)

15


----------



## ethereal.acnl (Dec 22, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2016)

12


----------



## hamster (Dec 22, 2016)

14


----------



## bikes345 (Dec 22, 2016)

14?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 22, 2016)

13?


----------



## Celine (Dec 22, 2016)

16?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2016)

15


----------



## kelpy (Dec 22, 2016)

15


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 22, 2016)

13


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 22, 2016)

18?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2016)

13


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

14


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 22, 2016)

(You're a year off ;3)
And maybe 15 for you?


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 22, 2016)

14


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2016)

12


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bcat said:


> 12



XD wow thats off, i think i need to change my signature lmao
im guessing ur 15


----------



## Celine (Dec 22, 2016)

17?


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

15??


----------



## hamster (Dec 22, 2016)

15


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

18


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 22, 2016)

20


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2016)

16


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 22, 2016)

14


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 22, 2016)

21


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 22, 2016)

15


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2016)

25


----------



## hamster (Dec 22, 2016)

19


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

18


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 22, 2016)

21


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 22, 2016)

17


----------



## piske (Dec 22, 2016)

18?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2016)

17


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 22, 2016)

20


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 22, 2016)

17


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

15


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2016)

13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 22, 2016)

24


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 22, 2016)

16, about to turn 17?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

18


----------



## CookieCrossing (Dec 23, 2016)

15?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 23, 2016)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 23, 2016)

13


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2016)

19.


----------



## Cellixhem (Dec 23, 2016)

16?


----------



## hamster (Dec 23, 2016)

21


----------



## Cellixhem (Dec 23, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> 21



Are you see-er?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2016)

17


----------



## namiieco (Dec 23, 2016)

19


----------



## hamster (Dec 23, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

15


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

18


----------



## DinoDymo (Dec 23, 2016)

20


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

14-ish?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

17


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 23, 2016)

16


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2016)

15


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2016)

16


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 23, 2016)

19


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

14


----------



## okaimii (Dec 23, 2016)

15


----------



## hamster (Dec 23, 2016)

18


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

26


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2016)

16.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 23, 2016)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

18


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 30, 2016)

14


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2016)

14


----------



## Tensu (Dec 30, 2016)

16


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 30, 2016)

15


----------



## cIementine (Dec 30, 2016)

17


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2016)

14


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 30, 2016)

14


----------



## Irelia (Dec 30, 2016)

13?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 30, 2016)

21


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2016)

22


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

17?


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 31, 2016)

22


----------



## Limon (Dec 31, 2016)

15?


----------



## Trystin (Dec 31, 2016)

17


----------



## Xandra (Dec 31, 2016)

19 1/2?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2016)

11


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 31, 2016)

around 15?


----------



## Irelia (Dec 31, 2016)

16


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

19?


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 31, 2016)

18?


----------



## hamster (Dec 31, 2016)

14/15


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 31, 2016)

16


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

21?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 31, 2016)

1.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

1 minute


----------



## Bcat (Dec 31, 2016)

14


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2016)

15


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 31, 2016)

19


----------



## piske (Dec 31, 2016)

20?


----------



## hamster (Dec 31, 2016)

17


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 31, 2016)

15


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 31, 2016)

12


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 31, 2016)

Someone says 14/15, someone says 20, and someone says 12 XD
14


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 31, 2016)

14?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 31, 2016)

Fetus


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 31, 2016)

elder, like 80?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 31, 2016)

You're not even a fetus, you're a totipotent zygote.


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 31, 2016)

What the **** did you just ****ing say about me, you little *****? I?ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I?ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I?m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the **** out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my ****ing words. You think you can get away with saying that **** to me over the Internet? Think again, ****er. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You?re ****ing dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that?s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little ****. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little ?clever? comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your ****ing tongue. But you couldn?t, you didn?t, and now you?re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will **** fury all over you and you will drown in it. You?re ****ing dead, kiddo.

Finally, someone guessed my age correctly.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2017)

20


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

17


----------



## KatRose (Jan 1, 2017)

16?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2017)

18?


----------



## Trystin (Jan 1, 2017)

19


----------



## hamster (Jan 1, 2017)

17


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 1, 2017)

15


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 1, 2017)

15


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

22


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 2, 2017)

14


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

17


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 2, 2017)

14


----------



## Cheren (Jan 2, 2017)

16 or 17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2017)

20


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 3, 2017)

14 or 15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 3, 2017)

19


----------



## Tobia (Jan 3, 2017)

31


----------



## kelpy (Jan 4, 2017)

17


----------



## PerfectPeach10 (Jan 4, 2017)

13


----------



## Barbara (Jan 4, 2017)

11


----------



## Xandra (Jan 4, 2017)

13 at most


----------



## Tensu (Jan 4, 2017)

14


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 4, 2017)

15


----------



## kelpy (Jan 4, 2017)

13


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 5, 2017)

15


----------



## YasAteSatan (Jan 5, 2017)

16


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 5, 2017)

17


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 5, 2017)

13


----------



## Licorice (Jan 5, 2017)

21


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 5, 2017)

17


----------



## hamster (Jan 6, 2017)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

19


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2017)

20


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

25


----------



## kelpy (Jan 6, 2017)

14-15


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

11


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

14


----------



## ccee633 (Jan 6, 2017)

16


----------



## Ami (Jan 6, 2017)

15


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 6, 2017)

14


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

13


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

11


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2017)

15


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 7, 2017)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 7, 2017)

17


----------



## Soraru (Jan 12, 2017)

15?


----------



## hamster (Jan 12, 2017)

15/16


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 12, 2017)

17?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

19?


----------



## Soraru (Jan 12, 2017)

18


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 12, 2017)

18?


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

20?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

20.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

18


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 13, 2017)

17


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 13, 2017)

22


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

18


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 13, 2017)

22


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

23


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

24 or 25?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 13, 2017)

17


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 13, 2017)

17


----------



## aschton (Jan 13, 2017)

15-17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

18


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 14, 2017)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 14, 2017)

16


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 14, 2017)

p sure u are like 14 or 15?


----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2017)

16?? ??????


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

17?


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 14, 2017)

15?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

You're off by a year.  16?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

9?


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 14, 2017)

26.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

21


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

20


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 14, 2017)

16?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

19 or 20?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

16/17?


----------



## chapstick (Jan 14, 2017)

20/22


----------



## Mareets (Jan 14, 2017)

18-20 :?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

17


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 14, 2017)

18/19

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> 19 or 20?



yes definitely 10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

15


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

6 Months, 1 Day, 6 Hours, 27 minutes, 2 seconds.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 15, 2017)

Fresh out of the womb, most likely.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

So now you're taking your instigating other places? That's nice. Very childish of you, in all honesty.

I think you are some 11 year old kid.


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 15, 2017)

i spy an 8 in your name....you must be 8 by rules of the internoot


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 15, 2017)

15-16, maybe? Your icon is cute.




irhaskell8 said:


> So now you're taking your instigating other places? That's nice. Very childish of you, in all honesty.
> 
> I think you are some 11 year old kid.



I was making a joke bc your response was 6 months old to the other person so I went younger, and instigating? The other thread is a troll thread lmao, you told me to put a gun in my mouth so mine wasn't even that bad?

you need to not get so upset by something said in a thread meant to troll someone above them, friend-o. bye.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Let's not turn this into a maturity flame war and be civil.

I guess... 16!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

16


----------



## Zireael (Jan 15, 2017)

14


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2017)

22


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 15, 2017)

16


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 15, 2017)

19


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

17


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

14


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

16


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 15, 2017)

15


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)

14


----------



## Irish9474 (Jan 16, 2017)

17


----------



## RapHaven (Jan 16, 2017)

13


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

14


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

15 years old, 18 months, 3 days, 2 hours, 45 minutes, 20.20 seconds.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

18 months would be another year.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

would it? then how are you 15 still?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm not 15, my age isn't even displayed


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

I know how old you are.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

Do you now?


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes. You are surely 15 years old.


----------



## Crash (Jan 16, 2017)

16-18, maybe?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

20-21, because your name made me think of Crash Bandicoot and that character came out in 1996.


----------



## kelpy (Jan 17, 2017)

19


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 17, 2017)

17. Because you have 17 bells as of this moment


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 17, 2017)

That makes you 686 years old, Arize!

YOU'RE SO ACTIVE IN YOUR OLD AGE.


----------



## wassop (Jan 17, 2017)

uhhhhhh either 16 or 20 for some reason


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 17, 2017)

18


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 17, 2017)

17


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 18, 2017)

16?


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 18, 2017)

19? ~


----------



## chapstick (Jan 18, 2017)

21 perhaps


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jan 18, 2017)

19-20?


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Jan 18, 2017)

20-24


----------



## lars708 (Jan 18, 2017)

16?


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 18, 2017)

21?


----------



## lars708 (Jan 18, 2017)

Piezahummy said:


> 21?


I wish

Are YOU 21?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

17


----------



## Seashell (Jan 18, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> 17



15?


----------



## 707 (Jan 18, 2017)

uhhh 19???


----------



## ryudragon98 (Jan 18, 2017)

12


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

19


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 18, 2017)

19


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 18, 2017)

16?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

18


----------



## Prassel (Jan 22, 2017)

22


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 22, 2017)

18


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

20.


----------



## hamster (Jan 22, 2017)

20?


----------



## piske (Jan 22, 2017)

21?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2017)

20?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

14?


----------



## vel (Jan 22, 2017)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

20


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 22, 2017)

17


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 22, 2017)

16


----------



## JSS (Jan 22, 2017)

19


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 23, 2017)

18


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 23, 2017)

16


----------



## hamster (Jan 23, 2017)

14


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 23, 2017)

17


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 23, 2017)

13


----------



## moonford (Jan 23, 2017)

17?


----------



## deercafe (Jan 23, 2017)

15


----------



## moonford (Jan 23, 2017)

16?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 23, 2017)

18?


----------



## moonford (Jan 23, 2017)

19?


----------



## ujenny (Jan 24, 2017)

17?


----------



## Lululand (Jan 24, 2017)

Hmm, probably around 19?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 24, 2017)

16?


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 24, 2017)

15
i know im going to get judged by my signature


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 24, 2017)

12


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

18


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 24, 2017)

16.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 24, 2017)

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

21


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 25, 2017)

18.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 25, 2017)

17


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 25, 2017)

19.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 25, 2017)

17


----------



## Abbaba (Jan 27, 2017)

16


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 27, 2017)

18


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 27, 2017)

16


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2017)

11


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 27, 2017)

23.


----------



## lovers_arcana (Jan 27, 2017)

15


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 27, 2017)

Hmm... 15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2017)

21


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 27, 2017)

16


----------



## Irelia (Jan 27, 2017)

15


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2017)

17?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 27, 2017)

15


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2017)

17??


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 27, 2017)

13


----------



## Incarnate (Jan 27, 2017)

12


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 27, 2017)

11


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 27, 2017)

15


----------



## Incarnate (Jan 27, 2017)

17


----------



## forestyne (Jan 28, 2017)

13 or 14?


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 28, 2017)

15.  Ha I cheated and read your bio.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

17


----------



## ujenny (Jan 28, 2017)

Maybe 19..? c:


----------



## lovers_arcana (Jan 28, 2017)

17


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 28, 2017)

16


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

13?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2017)

18


----------



## Incarnate (Jan 28, 2017)

17


----------



## MoeLover (Jan 28, 2017)

18


----------



## Wishii (Jan 28, 2017)

19?


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

17?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 28, 2017)

18?


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

17?

I think everyone is 17, lol.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2017)

20


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 28, 2017)

21?


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

17?


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

15


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

18


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

14?


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 14?



i feel attacked >:0 (not really)

15 or 16 for you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

Correct.  I'm gonna do 17 since you've been Crossing since 2008 lol.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Feb 1, 2017)

15


----------



## hamster (Feb 1, 2017)

13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2017)

19


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

14-16


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

15?


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 15?



nope!


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

14?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 1, 2017)

13


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 14?



nada


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

16?


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 16?



nah


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh.....


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 1, 2017)

13


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> 13



No, I'm not 13.

I think I read somewhere that you're 15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2017)

17


----------



## hamster (Feb 28, 2017)

18


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 28, 2017)

...15?


----------



## pipty (Feb 28, 2017)

22


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 28, 2017)

megumin said:


> 22



How do you know that?!


----------



## Barbara (Feb 28, 2017)

My guess is 19.


----------



## pipty (Feb 28, 2017)

NewLeaf-Me-Alone said:


> How do you know that?!



lucky guess + may have stalked your art thread. loved them btw!



Barbara said:


> My guess is 19.



15?


----------



## hamster (Feb 28, 2017)

17?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 28, 2017)

19?


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

17?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

16?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 28, 2017)

14


----------



## wynn (Feb 28, 2017)

19.


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

16-17 idk


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

12?


----------



## wynn (Feb 28, 2017)

15?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

wynn said:


> 15?



Very close, but no

20?


----------



## uyumin (Feb 28, 2017)

15?


----------



## Limon (Feb 28, 2017)

16?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

17?
(Nice profile pic btw)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 28, 2017)

14.


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

16


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 28, 2017)

17??


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

19?


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> 19?



im turning 19 next year but stil, woah


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> im turning 19 next year but stil, woah


lol, maybe i'm incognito psychic


----------



## easpa (Feb 28, 2017)

16??


----------



## wynn (Feb 28, 2017)

17


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

22?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

14.


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> 12?



wow :O im 10 XD im kinda obliged you think in 12


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

You're 10?!


I'd have guessed 13-14.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 28, 2017)

18 maybe?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

18? Close, but I've still got a few years left to be young.


But I'm going to go on a whim here using logic. 17. -snaps fingers-


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> 18? Close, but I've still got a few years left to be young.
> 
> 
> But I'm going to go on a whim here using logic. 17. -snaps fingers-



Almost! I'm 15


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

That's funny, I'm 15 too.


But that does beg the question: How did you come up with 18, might I ask? I just kinda guessed using your username.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> That's funny, I'm 15 too.
> 
> 
> But that does beg the question: How did you come up with 18, might I ask? I just kinda guessed using your username.



17's my lucky number, so that's why it's in my username 
As for guessing age, I mostly go by avatar, and 18 was just a wild guess xD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

mayorsam17 said:


> 17's my lucky number, so that's why it's in my username
> As for guessing age, I mostly go by avatar, and 18 was just a wild guess xD



Ahh, i see. I usually do the same.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 28, 2017)

17


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm going to guess 16.


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

he 15


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

16?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

15?


----------



## vel (Mar 1, 2017)

15


----------



## hamster (Mar 1, 2017)

18


----------



## PandaDarling (Mar 1, 2017)

16 ? just a stab in the dark.


----------



## hzl (Mar 1, 2017)

25?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 1, 2017)

16


----------



## wynn (Mar 1, 2017)

18


----------



## Zireael (Mar 1, 2017)

>junior member

5

20? Honestly have no idea.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

17??


----------



## hamster (Mar 1, 2017)

14


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 1, 2017)

16?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2017)

13


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 1, 2017)

15


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 1, 2017)

17


----------



## leenaby (Mar 1, 2017)

Um 16?


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

15?


----------



## wynn (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm guessing 17?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

18-19?


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 3, 2017)

I'd say ~21-22
Also this thread should have something were the person above edits there post after someone posts after them and says if the below person guessed wrong or right (just a suggestion). 360 pages in and nothing like it, I might as well start when the next person posts, hopefully it continues.

Incorrect, close though I'm 18


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

17


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

18??


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

15!


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

13?


----------



## wynn (Mar 3, 2017)

18?


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

18


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

17?


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

19?


----------



## aericell (Mar 3, 2017)

14


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

16?


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Mar 3, 2017)

14-16?


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2017)

18


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

17.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

19


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

19?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> 19?



Ahahaha nope! im 15


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Ahahaha nope! im 15



Same here....Wait, have we had this conversation before?


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

20


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

14.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 4, 2017)

18
(im going to hated for my avatar and sig i can see it now.....)


----------



## hamster (Mar 4, 2017)

13?


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Mar 4, 2017)

18


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Same here....Wait, have we had this conversation before?



Idk probably lol

---

17


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 4, 2017)

16?


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

15


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

14 and a half.


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Mar 4, 2017)

16 maybe 17?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

You seem like you're 18 or 19.


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> 14 and a half.



I forgot to say, you're correct!

17


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 4, 2017)

14 and a half. Lol!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

You seem like you're at least 16.


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 4, 2017)

15-16.


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

17?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You seem like you're at least 16.



That's what I thought too!  She's very mature for her age.   Also, 15.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That's what I thought too!  She's very mature for her age.   Also, 15.




You seem yourself like you're 15-ish. Just a wild guess honestly.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

23


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

16?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

17


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

16


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

23


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

13


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

15?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

16?


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

13


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

17?


----------



## hamster (Mar 5, 2017)

13-14


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

22?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Mar 5, 2017)

15


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

17


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 5, 2017)

16?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

18


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

16, easily.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

15 you told me XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2017)

14


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

23


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

18?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Like 6.


----------



## uyumin (Mar 6, 2017)

15?


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

15?:


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm terrible at this but 16?


----------



## spirited (Mar 6, 2017)

12


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

15


----------



## hamster (Mar 6, 2017)

14?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 6, 2017)

18


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

17


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

17


----------



## spirited (Mar 6, 2017)

14


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

If I didn't already know, I would say 17 because your art is looks like the artist has had years of experience!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 6, 2017)

18


----------



## uyumin (Mar 6, 2017)

17?


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

18?


----------



## spirited (Mar 6, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> If I didn't already know, I would say 17 because your art is looks like the artist has had years of experience!



IM SMILING IN CLASS TJIS MADE ME SO HAPPY OH MY GOSH THANK Y O U

- - - Post Merge - - -

13-14


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

16?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Like 14.


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

16?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 6, 2017)

15


----------



## spirited (Mar 6, 2017)

15


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

15.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 6, 2017)

15


----------



## scotch (Mar 6, 2017)

definitely 11-13


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Probably 17-18?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 6, 2017)

scotch said:


> definitely 11-13



Waaay off buddy

I know Ash is 15 tho.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2017)

uhhhhh 18? ^^"


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm gonna say 17.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 6, 2017)

19


sonnuva


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

16?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 6, 2017)

DINGDINGDING

155904256889


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> DINGDINGDING
> 
> 155904256889



Close, actually.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm gonna say 17.



Hehe .ET.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

17 and a half. -wink-


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 6, 2017)

14


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

12-13.


----------



## spirited (Mar 6, 2017)

17


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

14, easily.


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

100


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Too little.



Like 2.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

15


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

15-16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 6, 2017)

18


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

16?


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 6, 2017)

18 possibly?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

At least 16...?


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 6, 2017)

15


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

19?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

15?


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

15.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

14.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

15


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 6, 2017)

14


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

17?


----------



## Limon (Mar 7, 2017)

16?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 7, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> 17?



15 

17 is my lucky number though, so that's why it's in my username!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

Would've thought you were 14! ^~^


----------



## uyumin (Mar 7, 2017)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2017)

17


----------



## uyumin (Mar 7, 2017)

19


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

21?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2017)

26


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

17?


----------



## Annabloem (Mar 7, 2017)

18?


----------



## treetops (Mar 8, 2017)

21?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Mar 8, 2017)

20?]


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

16?


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 8, 2017)

16?


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 8, 2017)

16?


----------



## pipty (Mar 8, 2017)

14


----------



## uyumin (Mar 8, 2017)

16


----------



## Tensu (Mar 8, 2017)

15


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

20?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 8, 2017)

17


----------



## Astarte (Mar 8, 2017)

21


----------



## Bcat (Mar 8, 2017)

19


----------



## treetops (Mar 8, 2017)

18?


----------



## spirited (Mar 8, 2017)

14


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 8, 2017)

16?


----------



## spirited (Mar 8, 2017)

12


----------



## treetops (Mar 9, 2017)

17


----------



## pipty (Mar 9, 2017)

15


----------



## Weiland (Mar 9, 2017)

16


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

16.4


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 9, 2017)

18


----------



## hamster (Mar 9, 2017)

16?


----------



## Flare (Mar 9, 2017)

100!


----------



## uyumin (Mar 9, 2017)

12


----------



## hamster (Mar 9, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> 100!



you're a bit off
--
16?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 9, 2017)

16 :3?


----------



## spirited (Mar 9, 2017)

16


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

17.3


----------



## Bcat (Mar 9, 2017)

20


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2017)

22


----------



## Bcat (Mar 9, 2017)

_so close_

18


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

21.9


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

11


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

A million years old


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

14


----------



## moonford (Mar 11, 2017)

12?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

17


----------



## moonford (Mar 11, 2017)

13?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 12?



Lol nope

17


----------



## moonford (Mar 11, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Lol nope
> 
> 17



? I was guessing Raskell's age. 

Erk....16?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

17


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

16


----------



## Celine (Mar 11, 2017)

16


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

14


----------



## hamster (Mar 11, 2017)

16.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

14.


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

16?


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 11, 2017)

Hmmm, you have good grammar. So I'll say you're 13+


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2017)

14?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

19?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

11


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

15


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

21 ( im not 11 ;-


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 11, 2017)

^^ I'll take that as a hint. You're 11!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

a solid 18.964


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 11, 2017)

Just a wild guess 



Spoiler:


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

16 (IM NOT 11)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

I think I can conclude you're a solid 12 then


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Definitely in her teenage years.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

18 Not a girl and not 12 ;-;


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

11


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> 11



Okay okay, he's definitely 13


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Okay okay, he's definitely 13



No. Those years were terrible for me.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Not 13 ;_________;


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2017)

15


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

13


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

YES YOU GOT IT IM 15 GOOD JOB


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> YES YOU GOT IT IM 15 GOOD JOB



I ain't buying it


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 11, 2017)

17?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

16.732


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> 16.732



Omg I was actually close for once, I am usually so bad at guessing ages wth


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

mayorsam17 said:


> Omg I was actually close for once, I am usually so bad at guessing ages wth



oh i'm not 16 lol, I was saying I thought you were 16


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh lmao sorry xD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

mayorsam17 said:


> Oh lmao sorry xD



I don't think I'll be able to forgive you


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I don't think I'll be able to forgive you



*hides in corner*


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2017)

13


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

a ripe 12


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> a ripe 12



Definitely not eleven years old.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 12, 2017)

5/9


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

10


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 12, 2017)

12 or 13


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

14


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 12, 2017)

63, because I imagine Bethany being an old woman's name...


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 12, 2017)

16


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> 63, because I imagine Bethany being an old woman's name...



everyones gotta be young once *struggles to get out of rocking chair to put stamp collection on the table*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

24


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

15.425


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2017)

11



B e t h a n y said:


> a ripe 12


boi


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

xii said:


> 11
> 
> 
> boi



boi I got Chu fam xD rawr :3 </3


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

22


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 12, 2017)

69


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Concluding a ripe 12


----------



## KattWithAKink (Mar 12, 2017)

12


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Mar 12, 2017)

14


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

15


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

22


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 12, 2017)

16 or 17


----------



## mogyay (Mar 12, 2017)

17


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

19


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 12, 2017)

15


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Seven years of age.


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2017)

16


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

12


----------



## mogyay (Mar 12, 2017)

14


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

16.93


----------



## Flare (Mar 12, 2017)

15?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

11.78


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 12, 2017)

13


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

lol

16


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

9 years old.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> View attachment 195611



Cool. Interesting. Mysterious.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Computer yeaRs old


----------



## mogyay (Mar 13, 2017)

15


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 13, 2017)

20


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

19


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

15


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

17


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

2 m


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I think Beth is in her adolescent years.


----------



## Dim (Mar 17, 2017)

15


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

16.5


----------



## made08 (Mar 17, 2017)

18


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

17.62


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

11?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

Lmao

18


----------



## Dim (Mar 17, 2017)

16?


----------



## treetops (Mar 17, 2017)

19


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

17


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

?18??


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

16.9


----------



## Zerous (Mar 17, 2017)

19?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

don't i seem like 12

17


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 17, 2017)

probably like 10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> probably like 10



you got me

15


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

pear?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

redd?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 17, 2017)

18?


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

11?


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 17, 2017)

14?


----------



## uyumin (Mar 17, 2017)

15?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

14


----------



## Byebi (Mar 17, 2017)

18 ??


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

16.4


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 17, 2017)

gonna guess 17


----------



## Byebi (Mar 17, 2017)

13


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 17, 2017)

18?...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

14.5


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

23


----------



## Byebi (Mar 17, 2017)

17


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

16


----------



## Flare (Mar 17, 2017)

21?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

15


----------



## MoeLover (Mar 17, 2017)

18


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 17, 2017)

20


----------



## treetops (Mar 17, 2017)

15


----------



## MoeLover (Mar 17, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> 20



omg you're right

18


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 17, 2017)

20  ( you just told me lol)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

14


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 18, 2017)

16


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

15


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2017)

17?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Mar 18, 2017)

16?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 18, 2017)

19?

EDIT: dammit resetti


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2017)

Sonny Resetti said:


> 16?



nope.

20?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

15.99


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 18, 2017)

20


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 18, 2017)

17?


----------



## Byebi (Mar 18, 2017)

15


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 18, 2017)

18


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 18, 2017)

17?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

18


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

17


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

22.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

15.89


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

22.93472


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

16.4499


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

22.01134


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

15.839392


----------



## uyumin (Mar 18, 2017)

23


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

14


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2017)

20 something?


----------



## Barbara (Mar 19, 2017)

19


----------



## LibrareII (Mar 19, 2017)

The early teens, so 12/13/14?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

uhhh 16?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

16.4


----------



## Barbara (Mar 19, 2017)

15


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Probably like 63, I had a teacher called Barbara once


----------



## Barbara (Mar 20, 2017)

lol
You must be 10 because I can find 10 pears in your sig abd avatar and stuff so yeah.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Barbara said:


> lol
> You must be 10 because I can find 10 pears in your sig abd avatar and stuff so yeah.



I just got destroyed


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 20, 2017)

14


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

13


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 20, 2017)

17 ~


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 20, 2017)

666 :O


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 20, 2017)

Just about 

14 ~


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

17?


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 20, 2017)

Heh heh, not quite ~

.... 21?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

15


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

i think beth said she was 397?


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 20, 2017)

16?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> i think beth said she was 397?



Shshshs my secret


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

19


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

22


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

14


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> 22



lol what off by a lot

- - - Post Merge - - -



carp said:


> 14



17


----------



## hamster (Mar 21, 2017)

11?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

16?


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

Cherub said:


> 11?



off by even more xd

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> 16?



14


----------



## Barbara (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm interested now, as you're kinda giving hints. Don't feel insulted, but...
29?


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

Barbara said:


> I'm interested now, as you're kinda giving hints. Don't feel insulted, but...
> 29?



m8 you are 10+ years off xd
16?


----------



## gabuie (Mar 21, 2017)

12


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

lol no... 13?


----------



## hamster (Mar 21, 2017)

how about 13


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

no
13? xd


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

17?


----------



## hamster (Mar 21, 2017)

Noah98789 said:


> no
> 13? xd



final guess: 14
@bunny, 13?


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

*CONGRATULATIONS*



Bunny from tiger said:


> 17?



*insert an image with a huge CONGRATULATIONS on it here*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cherub said:


> final guess: 14
> @bunny, 13?


 14?


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

like, 10?

edit: you're 17 bye


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

carp said:


> like, 10?
> 
> edit: you're 17 bye


12? i know my grammar sucks haha


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

15


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

19


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 21, 2017)

20


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2017)

15


----------



## hamster (Mar 21, 2017)

17?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 21, 2017)

19?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

15?


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 21, 2017)

You're the one who's 10, right?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

A rough 11


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

17...




Hundred


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

ivy7 said:


> You're the one who's 10, right?



yep 

14?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

10 minutes


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

a solid 24%


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Spoiler



3.14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679 82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 08128 48111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196 44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091 45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273 72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436 78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094 33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548 07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912 98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798 60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132 00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872 14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235 42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960 51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859 50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881 71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303 59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778 18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989 38095 25720 10654 85863 27886 59361 53381 82796 82303 01952 03530 18529 68995 77362 25994 13891 24972 17752 83479 13151 55748 57242 45415 06959 50829 53311 68617 27855 88907 50983 81754 63746 49393 19255 06040 09277 01671 13900 98488 24012 85836 16035 63707 66010 47101 81942 95559 61989 46767 83744 94482 55379 77472 68471 04047 53464 62080 46684 25906 94912 93313 67702 89891 52104 75216 20569 66024 05803 81501 93511 25338 24300 35587 64024 74964 73263 91419 92726 04269 92279 67823 54781 63600 93417 21641 21992 45863 15030 28618 29745 55706 74983 85054 94588 58692 69956 90927 21079 75093 02955 32116 53449 87202 75596 02364 80665 49911 98818 34797 75356 63698 07426 54252 78625 51818 41757 46728 90977 77279 38000 81647 06001 61452 49192 17321 72147 72350 14144 19735 68548 16136 11573 52552 13347 57418 49468 43852 33239 07394 14333 45477 62416 86251 89835 69485 56209 92192 22184 27255 02542 56887 67179 04946 01653 46680 49886 27232 79178 60857 84383 82796 79766 81454 10095 38837 86360 95068 00642 25125 20511 73929 84896 08412 84886 26945 60424 19652 85022 21066 11863 06744 27862 20391 94945 04712 37137 86960 95636 43719 17287 46776 46575 73962 41389 08658 32645 99581 33904 78027 59009 94657 64078 95126 94683 98352 59570 98258 22620 52248 94077 26719 47826 84826 01476 99090 26401 36394 43745 53050 68203 49625 24517 49399 65143 14298 09190 65925 09372 21696 46151 57098 58387 41059 78859 59772 97549 89301 61753 92846 81382 68683 86894 27741 55991 85592 52459 53959 43104 99725 24680 84598 72736 44695 84865 38367 36222 62609 91246 08051 24388 43904 51244 13654 97627 80797 71569 14359 97700 12961 60894 41694 86855 58484 06353 42207 22258 28488 64815 84560 28506 01684 27394 52267 46767 88952 52138 52254 99546 66727 82398 64565 96116 35488 62305 77456 49803 55936 34568 17432 41125 15076 06947 94510 96596 09402 52288 79710 89314 56691 36867 22874 89405 60101 50330 86179 28680 92087 47609 17824 93858 90097 14909 67598 52613 65549 78189 31297 84821 68299 89487 22658 80485 75640 14270 47755 51323 79641 45152 37462 34364 54285 84447 95265 86782 10511 41354 73573 95231 13427 16610 21359 69536 23144 29524 84937 18711 01457 65403 59027 99344 03742 00731 05785 39062 19838 74478 08478 48968 33214 45713 86875 19435 06430 21845 31910 48481 00537 06146 80674 91927 81911 97939 95206 14196 63428 75444 06437 45123 71819 21799 98391 01591 95618 14675 14269 12397 48940 90718 64942 31961 56794 52080 95146 55022 52316 03881 93014 20937 62137 85595 66389 37787 08303 90697 92077 34672 21825 62599 66150 14215 03068 03844 77345 49202 60541 46659 25201 49744 28507 32518 66600 21324 34088 19071 04863 31734 64965 14539 05796 26856 10055 08106 65879 69981 63574 73638 40525 71459 10289 70641 40110 97120 62804 39039 75951 56771 57700 42033 78699 36007 23055 87631 76359 42187 31251 47120 53292 81918 26186 12586 73215 79198 41484 88291 64470 60957 52706 95722 09175 67116 72291 09816 90915 28017 35067 12748 58322 28718 35209 35396 57251 21083 57915 13698 82091 44421 00675 10334 67110 31412 67111 36990 86585 16398 31501 97016 51511 68517 14376 57618 35155 65088 49099 89859 98238 73455 28331 63550 76479 18535 89322 61854 89632 13293 30898 57064 20467 52590 70915 48141 65498 59461 63718 02709 81994 30992 44889 57571 28289 05923 23326 09729 97120 84433 57326 54893 82391 19325 97463 66730 58360 41428 13883 03203 82490 37589 85243 74417 02913 27656 18093 77344 40307 07469 21120 19130 20330 38019 76211 01100 44929 32151 60842 44485 96376 69838 95228 68478 31235 52658 21314 49576 85726 24334 41893 03968 64262 43410 77322 69780 28073 18915 44110 10446 82325 27162 01052 65227 21116 60396 66557 30925 47110 55785 37634 66820 65310 98965 26918 62056 47693 12570 58635 66201 85581 00729 36065 98764 86117 91045 33488 50346 11365 76867 53249 44166 80396 26579 78771 85560 84552 96541 26654 08530 61434 44318 58676 97514 56614 06800 70023 78776 59134 40171 27494 70420 56223 05389 94561 31407 11270 00407 85473 32699 39081 45466 46458 80797 27082 66830 63432 85878 56983 05235 80893 30657 57406 79545 71637 75254 20211 49557 61581 40025 01262 28594 13021 64715 50979 25923 09907 96547 37612 55176 56751 35751 78296 66454 77917 45011 29961 48903 04639 94713 29621 07340 43751 89573 59614 58901 93897 13111 79042 97828 56475 03203 19869 15140 28708 08599 04801 09412 14722 13179 47647 77262 24142 54854 54033 21571 85306 14228 81375 85043 06332 17518 29798 66223 71721 59160 77166 92547 48738 98665 49494 50114 65406 28433 66393 79003 97692 65672 14638 53067 36096 57120 91807 63832 71664 16274 88880 07869 25602 90228 47210 40317 21186 08204 19000 42296 61711 96377 92133 75751 14959 50156 60496 31862 94726 54736 42523 08177 03675 15906 73502 35072 83540 56704 03867 43513 62222 47715 89150 49530 98444 89333 09634 08780 76932 59939 78054 19341 44737 74418 42631 29860 80998 88687 41326 04721 56951 62396 58645 73021 63159 81931 95167 35381 29741 67729 47867 24229 24654 36680 09806 76928 23828 06899 64004 82435 40370 14163 14965 89794 09243 23789 69070 69779 42236 25082 21688 95738 37986 23001 59377 64716 51228 93578 60158 81617 55782 97352 33446 04281 51262 72037 34314 65319 77774 16031 99066 55418 76397 92933 44195 21541 34189 94854 44734 56738 31624 99341 91318 14809 27777 10386 38773 43177 20754 56545 32207 77092 12019 05166 09628 04909 26360 19759 88281 61332 31666 36528 61932 66863 36062 73567 63035 44776 28035 04507 77235 54710 58595 48702 79081 43562 40145 17180 62464 36267 94561 27531 81340 78330 33625 42327 83944 97538 24372 05835 31147 71199 26063 81334 67768 79695 97030 98339 13077 10987 04085 91337 46414 42822 77263 46594 70474 58784 77872 01927 71528 07317 67907 70715 72134 44730 60570 07334 92436 93113 83504 93163 12840 42512 19256 51798 06941 13528 01314 70130 47816 43788 51852 90928 54520 11658 39341 96562 13491 43415 95625 86586 55705 52690 49652 09858 03385 07224 26482 93972 85847 83163 05777 75606 88876 44624 82468 57926 03953 52773 48030 48029 00587 60758 25104 74709 16439 61362 67604 49256 27420 42083 20856 61190 62545 43372 13153 59584 50687 72460 29016 18766 79524 06163 42522 57719 54291 62991 93064 55377 99140 37340 43287 52628 88963 99587 94757 29174 64263 57455 25407 90914 51357 11136 94109 11939 32519 10760 20825 20261 87985 31887 70584 29725 91677 81314 96990 09019 21169 71737 27847 68472 68608 49003 37702 42429 16513 00500 51683 23364 35038 95170 29893 92233 45172 20138 12806 96501 17844 08745 19601 21228 59937 16231 30171 14448 46409 03890 64495 44400 61986 90754 85160 26327 50529 83491 87407 86680 88183 38510 22833 45085 04860 82503 93021 33219 71551 84306 35455 00766 82829 49304 13776 55279 39751 75461 39539 84683 39363 83047 46119 96653 85815 38420 56853 38621 86725 23340 28308 71123 28278 92125 07712 62946 32295 63989 89893 58211 67456 27010 21835 64622 01349 67151 88190 97303 81198 00497 34072 39610 36854 06643 19395 09790 19069 96395 52453 00545 05806 85501 95673 02292 19139 33918 56803 44903 98205 95510 02263 53536 19204 19947 45538 59381 02343 95544 95977 83779 02374 21617 27111 72364 34354 39478 22181 85286 24085 14006 66044 33258 88569 86705 43154 70696 57474 58550 33232 33421 07301 54594 05165 53790 68662 73337 99585 11562 57843 22988 27372 31989 87571 41595 78111 96358 33005 94087 30681 21602 87649 62867 44604 77464 91599 50549 73742 56269 01049 03778 19868 35938 14657 41268 04925 64879 85561 45372 34786 73303 90468 83834 36346 55379 49864 19270 56387 29317 48723 32083 76011 23029 91136 79386 27089 43879 93620 16295 15413 37142 48928 30722 01269 01475 46684 76535 76164 77379 46752 00490 75715 55278 19653 62132 39264 06160 13635 81559 07422 02020 31872 77605 27721 90055 61484 25551 87925 30343 51398 44253 22341 57623 36106 42506 39049 75008 65627 10953 59194 65897 51413 10348 22769 30624 74353 63256 91607 81547 81811 52843 66795 70611 08615 33150 44521 27473 92454 49454 23682 88606 13408 41486 37767 00961 20715 12491 40430 27253 86076 48236 34143 34623 51897 57664 52164 13767 96903 14950 19108 57598 44239 19862 91642 19399 49072 36234 64684 41173 94032 65918 40443 78051 33389 45257 42399 50829 65912 28508 55582 15725 03107 12570 12668 30240 29295 25220 11872 67675 62204 15420 51618 41634 84756 51699 98116 14101 00299 60783 86909 29160 30288 40026 91041 40792 88621 50784 24516 70908 70006 99282 12066 04183 71806 53556 72525 32567 53286 12910 42487 76182 58297 65157 95984 70356 22262 93486 00341 58722 98053 49896 50226 29174 87882 02734 20922 22453 39856 26476 69149 05562 84250 39127 57710 28402 79980 66365 82548 89264 88025 45661 01729 67026 64076 55904 29099 45681 50652 65305 37182 94127 03369 31378 51786 09040 70866 71149 65583 43434 76933 85781 71138 64558 73678 12301 45876 87126 60348 91390 95620 09939 36103 10291 61615 28813 84379 09904 23174 73363 94804 57593 14931 40529 76347 57481 19356 70911 01377 51721 00803 15590 24853 09066 92037 67192 20332 29094 33467 68514 22144 77379 39375 17034 43661 99104 03375 11173 54719 18550 46449 02636 55128 16228 82446 25759 16333 03910 72253 83742 18214 08835 08657 39177 15096 82887 47826 56995 99574 49066 17583 44137 52239 70968 34080 05355 98491 75417 38188 39994 46974 86762 65516 58276 58483 58845 31427 75687 90029 09517 02835 29716 34456 21296 40435 23117 60066 51012 41200 65975 58512 76178 58382 92041 97484 42360 80071 93045 76189 32349 22927 96501 98751 87212 72675 07981 25547 09589 04556 35792 12210 33346 69749 92356 30254 94780 24901 14195 21238 28153 09114 07907 38602 51522 74299 58180 72471 62591 66854 51333 12394 80494 70791 19153 26734 30282 44186 04142 63639 54800 04480 02670 49624 82017 92896 47669 75831 83271 31425 17029 69234 88962 76684 40323 26092 75249 60357 99646 92565 04936 81836 09003 23809 29345 95889 70695 36534 94060 34021 66544 37558 90045 63288 22505 45255 64056 44824 65151 87547 11962 18443 96582 53375 43885 69094 11303 15095 26179 37800 29741 20766 51479 39425 90298 96959 46995 56576 12186 56196 73378 62362 56125 21632 08628 69222 10327 48892 18654 36480 22967 80705 76561 51446 32046 92790 68212 07388 37781 42335 62823 60896 32080 68222 46801 22482 61177 18589 63814 09183 90367 36722 20888 32151 37556 00372 79839 40041 52970 02878 30766 70944 47456 01345 56417 25437 09069 79396 12257 14298 94671 54357 84687 88614 44581 23145 93571 98492 25284 71605 04922 12424 70141 21478 05734 55105 00801 90869 96033 02763 47870 81081 75450 11930 71412 23390 86639 38339 52942 57869 05076 43100 63835 19834 38934 15961 31854 34754 64955 69781 03829 30971 64651 43840 70070 73604 11237 35998 43452 25161 05070 27056 23526 60127 64848 30840 76118 30130 52793 20542 74628 65403 60367 45328 65105 70658 74882 25698 15793 67897 66974 22057 50596 83440 86973 50201 41020 67235 85020 07245 22563 26513 41055 92401 90274 21624 84391 40359 98953 53945 90944 07046 91209 14093 87001 26456 00162 37428 80210 92764 57931 06579 22955 24988 72758 46101 26483 69998 92256 95968 81592 05600 10165 52563 7567


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

12

- - - Post Merge - - -

Percent


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

16?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Too young.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Too young.



thats not even an age btw

15


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Must be 11/beth


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

17


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

WAY too young for the internet


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Probably born in 2005


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Wrong years old.


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 21, 2017)

..... 23?


----------



## hamster (Mar 22, 2017)

no idea, i'm going to guess 20.


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

18


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Mar 22, 2017)

19?


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

15


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 22, 2017)

20


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

16


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 22, 2017)

23


----------



## StarUrchin (Mar 22, 2017)

18


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Everyone thinks I'm so old what

16


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Everyone thinks I'm so old what
> 
> 16



397 is a perfectly young age

well, im 500!


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 22, 2017)

StarUrchin said:


> 18



one year off

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> 397 is a perfectly young age
> 
> well, im 500!


18?


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

397 pages just like beth

- - - Post Merge - - -

im the *397*1 poster just like beth


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 22, 2017)

teshima said:


> If you already know their age, put down the age you'd think they were if you didn't know.



^ come on m8


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> 397 pages just like beth
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> im the *397*1 poster just like beth



I'm uncomfortable

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noah98789 said:


> ^ come on m8



11


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 22, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm uncomfortable
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



this has turned into how offtopic can you be
17?


----------



## Espurr (Mar 27, 2017)

Everyone on the internet is immediately twelve years old, no matter how old they really are.

I, for example, am fifteen.  Except I'm twelve.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Espurr said:


> Everyone on the internet is immediately twelve years old, no matter how old they really are.
> 
> I, for example, am fifteen.  Except I'm twelve.



Why so serious 12 year old 

10


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

like 15 probably tbh


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Like #1 dweeb probably tbh


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

12 lmao


----------



## hamster (Mar 27, 2017)

16?


----------



## Barbara (Mar 27, 2017)

18


----------



## Zerous (Mar 27, 2017)

13


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

13


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Solid 15%


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

on a scale of 1-beth
pear


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2017)

13


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Rough 85


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 27, 2017)

19


----------



## hamster (Mar 27, 2017)

20?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

16


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

16


----------



## Mix (Mar 27, 2017)

19


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

maybe like 17 or something idek


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

14-15?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

15


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

17


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 28, 2017)

15


----------



## hamster (Mar 28, 2017)

19..?


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2017)

12-13?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 28, 2017)

14?


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

13


----------



## Fleshy (Mar 28, 2017)

15?


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

17


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

11?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

To be fair I seem 11

20


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2017)

18


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

19.


----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 28, 2017)

18 to 28


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

15-16?


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 28, 2017)

probably definitely 15


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Definitely or probably? 

19


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Ninja'd by the pearlord





Like 16.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

15


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Like 16 and pe/pear


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 28, 2017)

18


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 28, 2017)

17? idk man


----------



## hamster (Mar 29, 2017)

21?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2017)

18


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 29, 2017)

17?


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 29, 2017)

18?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 29, 2017)

12?


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 30, 2017)

probably 15 or 16


----------



## wynn (Mar 30, 2017)

I would guess 19?


----------



## Rasha (Mar 30, 2017)

10


----------



## wynn (Mar 30, 2017)

26


----------



## forestyne (Mar 30, 2017)

17?


----------



## Byebi (Mar 30, 2017)

17


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 30, 2017)

17


----------



## Laureline (Mar 30, 2017)

19


----------



## carp (Mar 30, 2017)

23


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2017)

4.


----------



## hamster (Mar 30, 2017)

14?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 30, 2017)

14-16?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2017)

13


----------



## Rasha (Mar 30, 2017)

13


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 30, 2017)

17


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2017)

12


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 30, 2017)

14 (How the heck did my age go down?)


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 30, 2017)

11


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 30, 2017)

17


----------



## Byebi (Mar 30, 2017)

16


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 31, 2017)

16.5


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 31, 2017)

16


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

19.


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

26


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 31, 2017)

13


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

19


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

20.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 31, 2017)

19


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Hehe you're off by a few years.  15?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 31, 2017)

16


----------



## Megumi (Mar 31, 2017)

17


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

18


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 31, 2017)

You were off by quite a few yourself xD 21?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 31, 2017)

18


----------



## Byngo (Mar 31, 2017)

19?


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

14


----------



## hamster (Apr 1, 2017)

17


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 1, 2017)

18


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

17


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 6, 2017)

20


----------



## Bcat (Apr 6, 2017)

13


----------



## Byngo (Apr 6, 2017)

15


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 6, 2017)

16


----------



## taiyoken (Apr 6, 2017)

15


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 6, 2017)

nine


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 7, 2017)

15


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

six hundred and sixty six


----------



## radioloves (Apr 7, 2017)

Hmmm~ 24?


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

Niemyx said:


> Hmmm~ 24?



_jesus christ thats old_

15?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 7, 2017)

Probably born in 1786


----------



## Espurr (Apr 7, 2017)

~18-22


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

15


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm thinking a minor? Maybe 14-17yo?


----------



## uyumin (Apr 7, 2017)

16?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 7, 2017)

14


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 7, 2017)

11


----------



## uyumin (Apr 7, 2017)

12


----------



## fawnpi (Apr 7, 2017)

17​


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 7, 2017)

19 o:




Dancing shadowsS said:


> 16?


that's funny because people think i'm 16 irl when they see me.


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 7, 2017)

14
prob gunna be judged bc of my sig rip lmao


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 7, 2017)

12 n half


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 7, 2017)

16


----------



## Byebi (Apr 7, 2017)

2.61


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 7, 2017)

15


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 7, 2017)

18?


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 7, 2017)

17?


----------



## Flare (Apr 7, 2017)

14?


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 7, 2017)

15?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 8, 2017)

12


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 8, 2017)

17 ~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 8, 2017)

19


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

23


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 8, 2017)

16


----------



## fawnpi (Apr 8, 2017)

18​


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 8, 2017)

13


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

56 or 7


----------



## rabbitplanet (Apr 8, 2017)

you seem to be in your troubling teenage years


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 8, 2017)

15


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 8, 2017)

17!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 8, 2017)

14


----------



## Byngo (Apr 8, 2017)

17


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

46


----------



## Sergi (Apr 10, 2017)

19???


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

Hmmmm, I was going to guess 19 as well ~


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

25


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

close enough

18 ~


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 10, 2017)

17


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

fourteen quadrillion, thirty seven billion, three hundred and six million, four hundred thousand and sixty seven


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 10, 2017)

18-20?


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 10, 2017)

24


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

21


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

19?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 11, 2017)

16.654


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

16-17?


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

14


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 12, 2017)

65 billion


----------



## NachoCheese (Apr 12, 2017)

Definitely getting a 17 Y/O vibe


----------



## Sergi (Apr 12, 2017)

20?


----------



## radioloves (Apr 12, 2017)

22 ? ?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 13, 2017)

17?


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

16?


----------



## radioloves (Apr 13, 2017)

17?


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

12


----------



## Britterbee (Apr 13, 2017)

14


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 13, 2017)

15


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2017)

17?


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

14


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 13, 2017)

16?


----------



## CoveyCube (Apr 13, 2017)

19?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 13, 2017)

15


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

eighty nine


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2017)

16


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

16


----------



## Tensu (Apr 13, 2017)

15


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

16?


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

13


----------



## KittyKawaii (Apr 13, 2017)

12


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

20


----------



## GrayScreen (Apr 13, 2017)

22?


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 13, 2017)

18.


----------



## KittyKawaii (Apr 13, 2017)

19


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

20?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 13, 2017)

18


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

hmm i still don't know..... Have i guessed 20 yet?


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2017)

15


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 13, 2017)

19?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 13, 2017)

12


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Apr 14, 2017)

15


----------



## Espurr (Apr 14, 2017)

older than me


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 14, 2017)

16


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 17, 2017)

no one can guess me the always get it wrong lol XD (unless they look at somewhere xD haha )


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2017)

13


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 18, 2017)

17-18


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 18, 2017)

21?


----------



## KittyKawaii (Apr 18, 2017)

16


----------



## cornimer (Apr 18, 2017)

15


----------



## Xandra (Apr 18, 2017)

15


----------



## cornimer (Apr 18, 2017)

14


----------



## Trip (Apr 18, 2017)

15


----------



## Espurr (Apr 19, 2017)

the doggo and pengu are throwing me off
17, 1yr margin of error


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 19, 2017)

14-17


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

18


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 19, 2017)

23+


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

12


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 19, 2017)

15


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

twentyonepilots said:


> 23+



yikes

17


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

16


----------



## cornimer (Apr 19, 2017)

15


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 19, 2017)

18


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 19, 2017)

19?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

17


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 20, 2017)

16 or 17!


----------



## carp (Apr 20, 2017)

12


----------



## Flare (Apr 20, 2017)

16?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 20, 2017)

15


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 20, 2017)

17/18!

also omg someone thought i was 21


----------



## Primarina (Apr 20, 2017)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

16


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 20, 2017)

12??? Sorry


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

16


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 20, 2017)

17


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 20, 2017)

15


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 20, 2017)

13!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 20, 2017)

16


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 21, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> 10


xd NO im a lot older

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> 16


19??!?!


----------



## Trip (Apr 21, 2017)

14


----------



## Argo (Apr 21, 2017)

13 or 23


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 22, 2017)

14


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

17


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 22, 2017)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2017)

15


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 22, 2017)

16


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 22, 2017)

15


----------



## Introvert (Apr 22, 2017)

19


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2017)

13


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 22, 2017)

16


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 22, 2017)

17/18


----------



## Introvert (Apr 22, 2017)

16


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

15


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 22, 2017)

17 ~


----------



## Trip (Apr 22, 2017)

18


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

this fine young gentleman has a good sense of memes
i'd say 23


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

15?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 23, 2017)

13-14


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 23, 2017)

every time i post here its always people that seem 17 or 18 wtf

17/18


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

14


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

15


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

15


----------



## sej (Apr 23, 2017)

15


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 23, 2017)

15


----------



## Trundle (Apr 23, 2017)

16


----------



## Introvert (Apr 23, 2017)

19


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 23, 2017)

15


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

15


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

16


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

15.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Four.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

One.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Negative forty.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Negative 700.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Fetus.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Fertilized egg.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Unfertilized egg.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Okay I'm done.  15.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

16


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

15


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

14


----------



## Flare (Apr 23, 2017)

18


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

21


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

15


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

16


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

15, and I'm done spamming. It's pretty tiring.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Fine.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Apr 23, 2017)

17


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2017)

14


----------



## Introvert (Apr 23, 2017)

14


----------



## tae (Apr 23, 2017)

13?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

15


----------



## Limon (Apr 24, 2017)

17?


----------



## hamster (Apr 24, 2017)

17


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

16


----------



## Primarina (Apr 24, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> 14



Not even close. lol

Also, for MollyNL: 22?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2017)

20


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

24.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

18


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

73


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 24, 2017)

19 ~


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

16-17


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2017)

15


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

21


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

20


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2017)

15


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

15


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

16


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

42


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

0.3


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2017)

15%


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

$41.45


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

16 marshal emojis


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Sadistic said:


> 42



I...I'm not even 18 yet LMAO


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

Chocolate milk / beth


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 24, 2017)

15


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

dankmemes@gmail.com


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 24, 2017)

does that look like an age to u bud


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

uhm excuse you my dankmemes@gmail.com birthday is coming up I don't need your sass. ):


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> does that look like an age to u bud



Well that certainly doesn't


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Sadistic said:


> uhm excuse you my dankmemes@gmail.com birthday is coming up I don't need your sass. ):



That's your actual Gmail?  Lol awesome.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

IT'S NOT DON'T EMAIL IT OH GOD.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't email strangers.  Don't worry.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2017)

17 ^^


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 24, 2017)

16



B e t h a n y said:


> Well that certainly doesn't



neither does this!!


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 24, 2017)

hm... 17 ~

(also I really like your Lobo collectible)


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

21


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 25, 2017)

16


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 25, 2017)

*yo*

arugh 14?


----------



## Flare (Apr 25, 2017)

14?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 25, 2017)

Uhhhh. . . 12? I have no idea.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 25, 2017)

14-15?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 25, 2017)

15


----------



## carp (Apr 25, 2017)

19


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

24


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2017)

18


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 25, 2017)

15


----------



## scotch (Apr 25, 2017)

approximately allocated in the age of nine-teen.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 25, 2017)

16


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 25, 2017)

17?


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 25, 2017)

16?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 25, 2017)

16


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 25, 2017)

20?


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 25, 2017)

... 16 ~


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 25, 2017)

22


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

16.3


----------



## carp (Apr 26, 2017)

43


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

carp said:


> 43



#Exposed


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 26, 2017)

15?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't know, your profile makes me think of all kinds of ages.  Um, somewhere in the 14-18 range?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 26, 2017)

16 or so


----------



## Introvert (Apr 27, 2017)

15.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 27, 2017)

17?


----------



## Introvert (Apr 27, 2017)

14


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 27, 2017)

15


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2017)

idk probably immortal


----------



## Introvert (Apr 27, 2017)

14


----------



## Elov (Apr 27, 2017)

17.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 27, 2017)

Nox said:


> idk probably immortal



Facts

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elov said:


> 17.



16.5


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2017)

15


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Apr 27, 2017)

18


----------



## Introvert (Apr 27, 2017)

25


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Apr 27, 2017)

22


----------



## carp (Apr 27, 2017)

13


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 27, 2017)

16


----------



## Introvert (Apr 27, 2017)

15


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 27, 2017)

18


----------



## Introvert (Apr 27, 2017)

15


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 28, 2017)

14


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 28, 2017)

20 ?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 28, 2017)

16


----------



## Introvert (Apr 28, 2017)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 28, 2017)

14


----------



## carp (Apr 29, 2017)

2,


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 29, 2017)

773


----------



## Weiland (Apr 29, 2017)

19


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 29, 2017)

21


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

14.


----------



## xSany (Apr 29, 2017)

26


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 29, 2017)

16


----------



## moonford (Apr 29, 2017)

11?

lol, what is the meaning of 11 to you by the way?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> 11?
> 
> lol, what is the meaning of 11 to you by the way?



Kiwi

20


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

15


----------



## Flare (Apr 29, 2017)

15


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 29, 2017)

14


----------



## moonford (Apr 29, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Kiwi
> 
> 20



Makes sense.

I'm going to make an actual guess this time, are you 18?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

17.


----------



## moonflow (Apr 30, 2017)

19


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2017)

20


----------



## xSany (Apr 30, 2017)

18


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 30, 2017)

14


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 1, 2017)

19


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 1, 2017)

22


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2017)

17


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

17


----------



## Xandra (May 1, 2017)

90 lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

67 lol


----------



## Flare (May 1, 2017)

.10


----------



## Mink777 (May 1, 2017)

Tough one, I could never guess, 15?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

I'mma just guess it's under 20


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

I dunno.  Uh, 16?


----------



## Byngo (May 1, 2017)

12


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

14


----------



## Seashell (May 2, 2017)

15?


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2017)

"points to avatar*


----------



## moonford (May 2, 2017)

15?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 2, 2017)

20?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 2, 2017)

Maybe 13.


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 2, 2017)

15


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 2, 2017)

18


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 3, 2017)

20


----------



## Xandra (May 3, 2017)

...14?


----------



## Koopa K (May 3, 2017)

16-18? maybe? idk


----------



## lars708 (May 8, 2017)

Gonna guess 20


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 8, 2017)

16


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 8, 2017)

21


----------



## Brookie (May 8, 2017)

27


----------



## deerprongs (May 8, 2017)

16


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

20?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

Between 14 and 18


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

20s.


----------



## Lightspring (May 8, 2017)

16?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 20s.



getting warmer! ^.^


----------



## WaterSymbol (May 9, 2017)

23.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 9, 2017)

20


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

19?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

25


----------



## Rabirin (May 9, 2017)

21?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 9, 2017)

19


----------



## nostalgibra (May 9, 2017)

16


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

19


----------



## Fleshy (May 9, 2017)

16


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

Three and a half
_centuries_


----------



## Rabirin (May 10, 2017)

16?


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

SailorCrossing said:


> 16?



Did u stalk my profile

I think you're around 16 as well


----------



## Rabirin (May 10, 2017)

lars708 said:


> Did u stalk my profile
> 
> I think you're around 16 as well



Nope to both of those questions. 

i may have seen you in the what do you look like thread though, and guessed your age based off that


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 10, 2017)

23


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

I'm gonna keep posting until someone gets at least close? 16? Really? XD

24


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

21 ^.^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

23...?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 10, 2017)

21


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

25


----------



## lars708 (May 11, 2017)

10, obviously.
Too good at trolling so has to be one of those 10 yrolds


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

20


----------



## moonford (May 11, 2017)

I think you said you were 18/19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 11, 2017)

15


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2017)

16


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

19


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

15


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Wow I'm so sad you think that T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -

16


----------



## riummi (May 12, 2017)

16


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 12, 2017)

17


----------



## Brookie (May 12, 2017)

Who r u directing that to?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 12, 2017)

(Person above me?)

21


----------



## Brookie (May 12, 2017)

Sry i'm sleepy, XD

17 ^_^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 12, 2017)

21? ^_^


----------



## Brookie (May 12, 2017)

16


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 12, 2017)

21


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 12, 2017)

18


----------



## ujenny (May 15, 2017)

19 (haha i saw it on your profile Ｏ(≧▽≦)Ｏ)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

22


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 15, 2017)

13/14


----------



## Seashell (May 17, 2017)

20-ish?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 17, 2017)

17-18


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 17, 2017)

16


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

21


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

19?


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 17, 2017)

17?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

18?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

16


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

19 

Oh dear this is getting stale XD


----------



## NathanBros (May 17, 2017)

14


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

13


----------



## Ichiban (May 18, 2017)

8?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

12


----------



## Mink777 (May 18, 2017)

14.


----------



## Wolfie (May 18, 2017)

23


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

13?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

16


----------



## Wolfie (May 18, 2017)

15?


----------



## Nightmares (May 18, 2017)

12


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 18, 2017)

11/12

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> 8?



Finally; someone got it right


----------



## Bowie (May 18, 2017)

You said you had a husband, so I'm going for between 20 and 25.


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

Bowie said:


> You said you had a husband, so I'm going for between 20 and 25.



That's such an early age to get married .-.

26


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

14/15?


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

SailorCrossing said:


> 14/15?



not at all. lol.

19.


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

Brookie said:


> not at all. lol.
> 
> 19.



close very very close

17????


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

omg no lol I'm a lot older than you apparently think XD

Here's a hint: I'm taking biochemistry in college and starting an internship next year. 
please tell me what about my profile screams 14-16? I'd really like to know tbh lmao.

20


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

21


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

Brookie said:


> omg no lol I'm a lot older than you apparently think XD
> 
> Here's a hint: I'm taking biochemistry in college and starting an internship next year.
> please tell me what about my profile screams 14-16? I'd really like to know tbh lmao.
> ...



it's not your profile it's the xD

and nooooo, younger than 19 but not over 20

HMMM 21?

ninja'd but to issi:
15?


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

SailorCrossing said:


> it's not your profile it's the xD
> 
> and nooooo, younger than 19 but not over 20
> 
> ...



oh lol, yea I stopped using that for a while but then started again. I have a habit of picking up who I'm hanging around online or irl over text. I gotta grow out of it lol. 

and yes i'm 21.

18?


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

Brookie said:


> oh lol, yea I stopped using that for a while but then started again. I have a habit of picking up who I'm hanging around online or irl over text. I gotta grow out of it lol.
> 
> and yes i'm 21.
> 
> 18?



yup, i'm 18

in ur face those who thought i was 15 or younger i sure act like it tho


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

SailorCrossing said:


> yup, i'm 18
> 
> *in ur face those who thought i was 15 or younger i sure act like it tho*



Same XD

Omg i put XD again, AHHH


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

And close XD I'm 16

I feel so young here


----------



## riummi (May 18, 2017)

Issi said:


> And close XD I'm 16
> 
> I feel so young here



I've seen much younger on here lol


----------



## Legendery (May 18, 2017)

18?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

16


----------



## Legendery (May 18, 2017)

Issi said:


> 16



I guess that's pretty good. I am 14.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Legendery said:


> I guess that's pretty good. I am 14.



Oh, I was pretty close :3 You already know my age ^


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 19, 2017)

14/15


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 21, 2017)

13


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 21, 2017)

15


----------



## twins (Jun 30, 2017)

17


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 30, 2017)

18


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 30, 2017)

17


----------



## allainah (Jun 30, 2017)

19


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 30, 2017)

15 or 16?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 30, 2017)

allainah said:


> 19



I don't know how, but you cheated.


----------



## allainah (Jun 30, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> I don't know how, but you cheated.



lmao no i didn't , im guessing i was right


----------



## Thomas. (Jun 30, 2017)

16


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 30, 2017)

16-ish?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 30, 2017)

17/18


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 30, 2017)

allainah said:


> lmao no i didn't , im guessing i was right



https://youtu.be/kT3OQwyvKmk


----------



## flusteredflower (Jun 30, 2017)

Referring to Bunnilla, maybe around 16?


----------



## Thomas. (Jun 30, 2017)

Nah I'm 19 now. xD


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 30, 2017)

17


----------



## Dim (Jun 30, 2017)

16


----------



## milkyi (Jul 1, 2017)

19


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 1, 2017)

17


----------



## allainah (Jul 1, 2017)

18


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 1, 2017)

20? hard to tell


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

I want to say 15-16.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 1, 2017)

16, or 15 probably, im judging because your username has the word fangirl in it.


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 1, 2017)

16?


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 1, 2017)

CometCatcher said:


> 16?



im 17 almost 18, also im guessing 18?


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 1, 2017)

Genjis-Mercy said:


> im 17 almost 18, also im guessing 18?



Oh, okay! I'm actually 17, but close enough, haha!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

Well if you hadn't said your age, I would probably guess 16-17.  I'm 17, by the way. 

Oops I got ninja'd but I guess it still works lol.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I want to say 15-16.



am i allowed to ask why so young?

and i dunno, you're maybe 19
..or at least that's what i thought before you went and said it, lol.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 1, 2017)

20?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 1, 2017)

15


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 1, 2017)

16


----------



## moorgxn (Jul 1, 2017)

19?


----------



## hamster (Jul 1, 2017)

14?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

24?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jul 1, 2017)

18


----------



## Drokmar (Jul 1, 2017)

18


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 1, 2017)

19


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 1, 2017)

18?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 1, 2017)

19.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 1, 2017)

23


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 1, 2017)

I'd say around 19-23


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 2, 2017)

Maybe early 20s? 

I can't really pinpoint an age


----------



## tifachu (Jul 2, 2017)

late teens or early 20s?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 2, 2017)

16


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

idk 17?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 2, 2017)

15


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 2, 2017)

I'd say 16


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> 15



lmao no.

uhh idk 19?


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2017)

23


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheila said:


> lmao no.
> 
> uhh idk 19?



tbh i'm just throwing out random numbers, if i had to legitimately answer you're like.. 24

also @ above, 18


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 2, 2017)

16??


----------



## Zerous (Jul 2, 2017)

15?? idk


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 2, 2017)

17

i'm laughing why does everyone think i'm a teenagerrr
i mean. i probably do type like one but that's because i'm lazy, lmao

if someone ends up saying my actual age i might honestly tip them tbt hahah


----------



## Zerous (Jul 2, 2017)

22??


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 2, 2017)

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> 22??



you edited your post omg did you look at my profile
you cheater
c h e a t e r

17


----------



## Thomas. (Jul 2, 2017)

20


----------



## allainah (Jul 2, 2017)

22


----------



## tifachu (Jul 2, 2017)

17?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 2, 2017)

21


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

13


----------



## allainah (Jul 2, 2017)

24


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

18?


----------



## kelpy (Jul 3, 2017)

19


----------



## Diancie (Jul 3, 2017)

17


----------



## Locket (Jul 3, 2017)

judging from memory aren't you like 11? 12?

or was that you 

it's been a while since i've been here


----------



## Diancie (Jul 3, 2017)

16


----------



## Locket (Jul 3, 2017)

Diancie said:


> i'm 16 yIKES
> 
> 16



i think i thought of you as someone else that was younger sorry xD

and no you were wrong

and i guess 16 (but whats the point of guessing)


----------



## Diancie (Jul 3, 2017)

18?


----------



## Locket (Jul 3, 2017)

Diancie said:


> 18?



nupe


----------



## Diancie (Jul 3, 2017)

15


----------



## Locket (Jul 3, 2017)

Diancie said:


> 15



nupe


----------



## kelpy (Jul 3, 2017)

14


----------



## Locket (Jul 3, 2017)

Lythelys said:


> 14



15

And nope.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 3, 2017)

12 but almost 13 lol I know


----------



## Dim (Jul 3, 2017)

17?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

16?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 3, 2017)

18?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

15?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

17


----------



## Thomas. (Jul 3, 2017)

14


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

14


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

13


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 3, 2017)

17


----------



## allainah (Jul 3, 2017)

13?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

18


----------



## Locket (Jul 4, 2017)

16


----------



## allainah (Jul 4, 2017)

20


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 15?



Oh my god, you got it right! XD

---

17?


----------



## Duzzel (Jul 4, 2017)

.... I guess it's 15, haha.


----------



## Diancie (Jul 4, 2017)

19


----------



## allainah (Jul 4, 2017)

22


----------



## Diancie (Jul 4, 2017)

16


----------



## Locket (Jul 4, 2017)

16


----------



## Vulcan. (Jul 4, 2017)

17?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

14?


----------



## Vulcan. (Jul 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 14?



Spot on


----------



## kelpy (Jul 4, 2017)

hah, 14


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Lol, I guess I'm good at this.  I wanna say 15 for you.


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 4, 2017)

16.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 4, 2017)

14


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 4, 2017)

I _wish_. 15.


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2017)

16?


----------



## kelpy (Jul 4, 2017)

17


----------



## allainah (Jul 4, 2017)

16


----------



## candxur (Jul 4, 2017)

18?


----------



## kelpy (Jul 4, 2017)

15


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jul 4, 2017)

16


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

15


----------



## Elder (Jul 5, 2017)

21?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 5, 2017)

20?


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 5, 2017)

17?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

16?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 5, 2017)

13?


----------



## kelpy (Jul 5, 2017)

14


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

15-16? Don't really have a clue


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 5, 2017)

15


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

Probably around 17-18?


----------



## twins (Jul 5, 2017)

18


----------



## Bcat (Jul 5, 2017)

14


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

15?


----------



## tae (Jul 5, 2017)

i'd say between 13-15?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

Hmmm
15-16?


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

13?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

15


----------



## uyumin (Jul 6, 2017)

16


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

19?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 6, 2017)

22?


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 6, 2017)

15/16?


----------



## Zylia (Jul 6, 2017)

17?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 7, 2017)

19?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2017)

21?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 7, 2017)

16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 7, 2017)

18


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

20?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

16/17? I honestly don't know lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2017)

19?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

16???


----------



## namiieco (Jul 7, 2017)

20ish


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

15/16


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

14?


----------



## candxur (Jul 7, 2017)

18?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

19?


----------



## SockHead (Jul 7, 2017)

42


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

22?


----------



## SockHead (Jul 7, 2017)

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> 22?



im 24!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2017)

24?


----------



## kelpy (Jul 7, 2017)

15


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jul 7, 2017)

13


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2017)

16?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lythelys said:


> 15


Super nope....


----------



## allainah (Jul 7, 2017)

19


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2017)

allainah said:


> 19



Tired to hide it but you got me! Haha... 

21?


----------



## allainah (Jul 7, 2017)

woow i'm right 

b.t.w nope but you're super close


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2017)

allainah said:


> woow i'm right
> 
> b.t.w nope but you're super close



20?


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

22?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 8, 2017)

15?

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> 42



Also, lol nope.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 8, 2017)

19?


----------



## allainah (Jul 8, 2017)

17


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2017)

13?


----------



## allainah (Jul 8, 2017)

Zaari said:


> 13?



14?

& your way off w/ my age lool


----------



## ccee633 (Jul 8, 2017)

16?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2017)

allainah said:


> 14?
> 
> & your way off w/ my age lool



You also x)


Mhhh.. 15?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't know why it doublepost. Please ignore q.q


----------



## allainah (Jul 8, 2017)

Zaari said:


> You also x)
> 
> 
> Mhhh.. 15?



21?

and nope still far


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2017)

allainah said:


> 21?
> 
> and nope still far



Damn, you are like.. really close now xD

Hmm.. 23?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 8, 2017)

19?


----------



## princessmorgan (Jul 8, 2017)

30


----------



## zachl2002 (Jul 8, 2017)

15?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 9, 2017)

14?


----------



## Laura~ (Jul 9, 2017)

12


----------



## Zerous (Jul 9, 2017)

23?


----------



## allainah (Jul 9, 2017)

15


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 9, 2017)

17?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 9, 2017)

umm 16?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 9, 2017)

17?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 9, 2017)

22?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

18?


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

21?


----------



## allainah (Jul 9, 2017)

22


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

18 or 19


----------



## allainah (Jul 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 18 or 19



14?

& you're very close


----------



## Kazelle (Jul 9, 2017)

20 xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

17?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 9, 2017)

Hmm.. 16?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 9, 2017)

14


----------



## Zerous (Jul 10, 2017)

20?


----------



## allainah (Jul 10, 2017)

13


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 10, 2017)

20?


----------



## allainah (Jul 10, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> 20?



exactly right 

18?


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2017)

13?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 10, 2017)

19?


----------



## carp (Jul 11, 2017)

11


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

Wayyy off

16?


----------



## candxur (Jul 11, 2017)

19?


----------



## nostalgibra (Jul 11, 2017)

22.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

16?


----------



## uyumin (Jul 11, 2017)

17?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 11, 2017)

16?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

15?


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 11, 2017)

17


----------



## kuri_kame (Jul 11, 2017)

19?


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 11, 2017)

19?

(for ref, that's me in my profile photo! ) i look like i'm 5, i know i know)


----------



## carp (Jul 11, 2017)

15


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

15


----------



## oliversacnl (Jul 11, 2017)

16.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

15/16?


----------



## aericell (Jul 11, 2017)

15


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

18?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

17?


----------



## candxur (Jul 12, 2017)

17?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2017)

21?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 12, 2017)

20?


----------



## aericell (Jul 15, 2017)

16


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

19?


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

19?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

16?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 15, 2017)

20?


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 15, 2017)

25?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 15, 2017)

20?


----------



## Kokillue (Jul 15, 2017)

18? :?


----------



## Squidward (Jul 15, 2017)

uhh idk 15?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 15, 2017)

maybe 20?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

9000 (she can travel through dimensions and worlds)


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 15, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> 20?



You're correct


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

22?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

12. Final answer.


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 15, 2017)

17 my dude


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

18?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

Aderyn said:


> 17 my dude



Just add two and you'll be a winner.

As for Issi....12. 

I can't believe it. It looks like for the first time in history we have our one and only Yahtzee world champion. Give it up for.....Buttlet32.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

19 then lol


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 15, 2017)

17 lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

16?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 15, 2017)

18?

It was my birthday yesterday so if you vm'd me then you should know


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

17


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

17


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

18?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

17

DING DING DING We have a winner.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

19 ding ding ding


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> 19 ding ding ding



http://youtu.be/1Bix44C1EzY XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

19 <3


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 19 <3



 How'd you know Buttercup? <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Just a wild guess, handsome. <3


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

8?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Is that a serious guess? Lmao 

20?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Still wanna say 18


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

17


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

18?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

16?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

17?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Quite a different answer than 8, don't you think?  16...?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

16?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 15, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Quite a different answer than 8, don't you think?  16...?



Ha Ha Ha.

17?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

18?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

15?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 15, 2017)

15-16 ?


----------



## Kokillue (Jul 15, 2017)

16 perhaps?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

20 minutes old.


----------



## Kokillue (Jul 15, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> 20 minutes old.



youre spot on

18?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 15, 2017)

11


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

Kokillue said:


> youre spot on
> 
> 18?



Very close.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

19 for the 3rd time lol


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> 19 for the 3rd time lol



Damn Dang, someone's sassy. Just kidding. You know you don't have to guess my age more than once especially since you already know it. XD

Since I'm a wizard I should know your age without asking. 2 months old.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

19?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> 19?



Did you cheat? I know you six year olds. I cheated when I was six as well, so I know how your brain works.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Did you cheat? I know you six year olds. I cheated when I was six as well, so I know how your brain works.



It was seriously the post above me my legit guess was 20 :O


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 15, 2017)

Mmm early 20's?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

17?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

18?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

15-16?


----------



## N e s s (Jul 15, 2017)

13


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 15, 2017)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2017)

18


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

20?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2017)

25


----------



## Franny (Jul 16, 2017)

20?


----------



## Diancie (Jul 16, 2017)

17


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 16, 2017)

22?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

17?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 16, 2017)

16?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 16, 2017)

15?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

16?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 16, 2017)

17?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 16, 2017)

16?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

17?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

20?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 16, 2017)

17 or 18 because of the 1999? XD


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 16, 2017)

19?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

20


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 16, 2017)

16


----------



## Flare (Jul 16, 2017)

18?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

16?


----------



## hamster (Jul 16, 2017)

like, 14/15


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 16, 2017)

16


----------



## Diancie (Jul 16, 2017)

19


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 16, 2017)

17?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 16, 2017)

22?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2017)

25


----------



## Zerous (Jul 16, 2017)

22?


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 16, 2017)

15

love the avatar~


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2017)

24


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

2?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 16, 2017)

8?


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

Alien. said:


> 8?



Close. XD 16?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 16, 2017)

962


----------



## uyumin (Jul 17, 2017)

18


----------



## tifachu (Jul 17, 2017)

16??


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2017)

18


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 17, 2017)

15?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 17, 2017)

19?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 17, 2017)

15?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 17, 2017)

16?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 17, 2017)

17?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 17, 2017)

15


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 17, 2017)

16?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 18, 2017)

16?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jul 18, 2017)

15


----------



## Squidward (Jul 18, 2017)

19


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 18, 2017)

20?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jul 18, 2017)

13


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

18


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 18, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> 13



I'm offended.

- - - Post Merge - - -

17?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Alien. said:


> I'm offended.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 17?



Add another 10 on that 17 and you got it!

Gosh I bet I'm one of the oldest here lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 18, 2017)

27? lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

20?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 19, 2017)

Hm...21 maybe?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 19, 2017)

16?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 19, 2017)

21?


----------



## literalgarbage (Jul 19, 2017)

15


----------



## candxur (Jul 19, 2017)

17?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 19, 2017)

17, maybe 18?


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 19, 2017)

15?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2017)

15?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 19, 2017)

15


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2017)

16 :v


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 19, 2017)

19? Cute pfp btw!


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 19, 2017)

fetus?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 19, 2017)

12?....


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 19, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> 12?....



far off also 14-15


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 19, 2017)

76?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 20, 2017)

25


----------



## Trip (Jul 20, 2017)

15


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 20, 2017)

13


----------



## Zerous (Jul 20, 2017)

23?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 20, 2017)

20?


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 20, 2017)

19?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

14?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 25, 2017)

18?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

19?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 25, 2017)

14?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

17?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> 16?



Lol

14?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 25, 2017)

Nope

22?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

pincheweeb said:


> 22?



Why does everyone think I'm olddddd

16


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 25, 2017)

15?,,


----------



## lumenue (Jul 25, 2017)

17?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

18


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

14?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2017)

19


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

16?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> 19


Noooooo :T

Well I know your age YunaMoon, but before I did I thought you were like 14


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Noooooo :T
> 
> Well I know your age YunaMoon, but before I did I thought you were like 14



WHAT! Lmao! That's way off! What's your age though Uni?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Haha yeah cause I guess people at your age would act more mature....

You're gonna have to figure it out! Hehe


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Haha yeah cause I guess people at your age would act more mature....
> 
> You're gonna have to figure it out! Hehe



...13?

And actually no. No we don't lol. (I'm mentally disabled anyway so that might add to it. But generally my generation is full of people like me)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Ah, I see.

And yes, finally a correct guess! I turned 13 this month.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

YAY! Happy belated birthday and oh my god why did I make that joke earlier!? 

-hides-


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

16?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> 16?




No

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops. 17?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Hmmm
19?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Hmmm
> 19?



Going in the right direction 

18?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> 18?



nope
22?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

19?

Still moving


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 25, 2017)

26?


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

SO CLOSE!

24?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

27

hahahahahaha


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Lol cheater


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2017)

24


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 25, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> Lol cheater



I was going to say 27, but then I told myself that's too high and went with 26. 

24


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

23?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

17?


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

19?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 25, 2017)

18?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

22?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

16?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 26, 2017)

22?


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 26, 2017)

15?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

16?


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

17?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

19-20?


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

18?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 26, 2017)

14


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

13?


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 26, 2017)

15


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 26, 2017)

50


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 26, 2017)

4.


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 26, 2017)

15


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

Dunno....16?


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

20-ish?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

18?


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 27, 2017)

16?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 27, 2017)

20?


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 27, 2017)

19?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 27, 2017)

22?


----------



## Chick (Jul 27, 2017)

14?

I hope I don't call a 30 year old a 14 year old.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 27, 2017)

18


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

19?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 27, 2017)

13


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

14?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope

18?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

15?


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

17?
That was a completely random guess...


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

16?

AND WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR WONDERFUL SIG YOU SAID YOU WOULD NEVER GET RID OF IT

Sorry, sorry.

That got... 

Bad quickly.


I apologize for having a panic attack over a forum user's sig.

But seriously, why did you take it off?


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> 16?
> 
> AND WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR WONDERFUL SIG YOU SAID YOU WOULD NEVER GET RID OF IT
> 
> ...



16?
It was made in paint, what can I say? I'll bring it back if you want. Don't worry about it.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

14


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

15?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

alesha said:


> 20-ish?





pincheweeb said:


> 22?



;-;



And no


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 27, 2017)

16


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

14?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 27, 2017)

15?


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 27, 2017)

17


----------



## amanecer (Jul 27, 2017)

16


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

15? Sorry if I'm wrong


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 27, 2017)

18


----------



## kelpy (Jul 27, 2017)

14


----------



## Kip (Jul 27, 2017)

15


----------



## boring (Jul 27, 2017)

17/18 in all honesty


----------



## allainah (Jul 27, 2017)

17


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 27, 2017)

20?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 27, 2017)

19?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

17


----------



## Lauryn (Jul 27, 2017)

16


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

18


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jul 28, 2017)

18


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

15?


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

22


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

24?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 28, 2017)

20?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

23?

This would be more interesting if there was actual feedback.


----------



## abbydoll (Jul 28, 2017)

21??


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

17?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 28, 2017)

13


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 28, 2017)

15


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 28, 2017)

19


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 28, 2017)

18


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

20?


----------



## Ayako (Jul 29, 2017)

15


----------



## carp (Jul 29, 2017)

13


----------



## Ayako (Jul 29, 2017)

12. mainly because you said I was 13. I feel offended. I actually think you're 16


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 29, 2017)

14


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 29, 2017)

14


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

20


----------



## Zex (Jul 29, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> 20




49


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

50, I'm not even half that age.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

16?


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

19?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

like 16-17? idk


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

18?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

i'm flattered but no. xD check my profile

probably like 26 or something? 25 maybe


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i'm flattered but no. xD check my profile
> 
> probably like 26 or something? 25 maybe



yikes, you're more off than I was, which is definitely surprising (check the profile if you want)


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

15?


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> like 16-17? idk



Nope


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

23


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

14?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

17?


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

25

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yorksii said:


> 14?



Close.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 30, 2017)

15?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

18  ?


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

25


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> 25



people seem to think i'm 24/25+ loving it


15?


----------



## hzl (Jul 30, 2017)

18


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

19?


----------



## hzl (Jul 30, 2017)

no lol

14?


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 30, 2017)

21?


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> 23



nope


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 30, 2017)

Psydye said:


> 23?
> 
> This would be more interesting if there was actual feedback.



Just a year off, so close lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Quackerz hmm 17?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 30, 2017)

I love how people think I'm so old! You can clearly see the childishness just by looking, but ah well.

19? (Thought you were this old before you left that hint)


----------



## tifachu (Jul 30, 2017)

i believe u said u were 13 befor somewhere so 13 lol
if i had to guess 13-16


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 30, 2017)

tifachu said:


> i believe u said u were 13 befor somewhere so 13 lol
> if i had to guess 13-16



Yup I'm 13

Before I knew u were 19 I thought you were 15 lol


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> Just a year off, so close lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Quackerz hmm 17?



nope getting closer though


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

16?


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> 16?



nope, still getting closer though!!


----------



## hzl (Jul 31, 2017)

14


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

nope so close!!!


----------



## wizard (Jul 31, 2017)

13


----------



## hamster (Jul 31, 2017)

hm... 15?


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> 13



YES! I am 13!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

13 lol.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

18?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

21?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

19?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

19?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 31, 2017)

22?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 31, 2017)

17?


----------



## hzl (Jul 31, 2017)

13


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jul 31, 2017)

18?


----------



## hzl (Jul 31, 2017)

no  
19


----------



## carp (Jul 31, 2017)

13


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 31, 2017)

hzl said:


> 13



And that's what you thought before you knew my age, yes?

Also, 20?


----------



## hzl (Jul 31, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> And that's what you thought before you knew my age, yes?


yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

22?


----------



## hamster (Jul 31, 2017)

14?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2017)

20


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 31, 2017)

32?
(based off username)


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jul 31, 2017)

22?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 31, 2017)

lj4702 said:


> 22?



Close!
15? Sorry if I'm wrong


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Ummmmm
21?


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 1, 2017)

17?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

18?


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 1, 2017)

I will guess that you are age 32?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Wayyyy off there 

22?


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

19


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

20?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Uhhhhhhh

18-19?


----------



## Smolblonde (Aug 1, 2017)

I would say about 15-16.


----------



## allainah (Aug 1, 2017)

14


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

19?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 1, 2017)

17?


----------



## Smolblonde (Aug 1, 2017)

Im actually 18 going on 19 &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

16?


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 1, 2017)

12?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

11?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

13?


----------



## nanpan (Aug 1, 2017)

definitely not !

18?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

19?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

15?


----------



## Marmoset (Aug 1, 2017)

Hmmm.... 17?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 1, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> 11?



o.o lol you need to check brewsters cafe more often

18?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

It was kinda meant to poke fun at his guess, as he referred to me as 12

16?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 1, 2017)

No. 15?
And oh lol, I'm not really reading the posts


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

18?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 1, 2017)

No!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do I look old to you?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Whoops

Uhhhhhhhhh
14?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 1, 2017)

Close!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Uhhhhhhh

15?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 1, 2017)

Ugh...it's 13


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)

13


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

19


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 2, 2017)

14?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

18


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

17-18?


----------



## hamster (Aug 2, 2017)

14/15?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 2, 2017)

l7


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

23?


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 3, 2017)

17-ish


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2017)

14


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

22?


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2017)

close, 

16?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

21?


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2017)

closer,,,

16


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

*20!*


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2017)

16


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

16-17


----------



## carp (Aug 3, 2017)

14


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2017)

15


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

22?


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

13?


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2017)

19


----------



## lemoncrossing (Aug 3, 2017)

19?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2017)

(Proceeds to look up "About Me")
Let's say, 21?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Aug 3, 2017)

(lolol)

umm... i'm gonna say 17?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2017)

Close, I'm 14 
(Also proceeds to look up "About Me")
Hmmm... What about 16?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Aug 3, 2017)

(yay i was close )
very close! one year off. i'm 15.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Uhhhhhhh 15?


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2017)

17


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2017)

50


----------



## mogyay (Aug 22, 2017)

20


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

23


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 22, 2017)

16?


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

17?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 22, 2017)

Uhhhhhhhhh 15?


----------



## carp (Aug 23, 2017)

14


----------



## uyumin (Aug 23, 2017)

18?


----------



## Keldi (Aug 23, 2017)

Maybe 16 or 17?


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 4, 2017)

16?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 4, 2017)

19?


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 4, 2017)

I wish! 17?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 4, 2017)

not at all

are you 24?


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 4, 2017)

Nope, you're getting further away! 26?


----------



## dedenne (Nov 4, 2017)

14?


----------



## hamster (Nov 4, 2017)

12/13?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

19?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 4, 2017)

21 maybe?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 4, 2017)

17


----------



## namiieco (Nov 4, 2017)

21?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 4, 2017)

nope. 14?


----------



## milkyi (Nov 4, 2017)

17 or 18


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 4, 2017)

16 maybe?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2017)

19?


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2017)

14?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 4, 2017)

19?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 4, 2017)

wow this thread got bumped again
And uhhhhh 19?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2017)

15?


----------



## Cress (Nov 4, 2017)

Uh... 22


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

23?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 4, 2017)

32?


----------



## Cress (Nov 4, 2017)

19?


ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 23?



A bit younger!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Cascade said:


> 32?



Oh boyyyy I hope I don't come off as that old.  I'm not even 18 yet LMAO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also 20?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 4, 2017)

If I were to guess, 15-16


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

14-15?


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

17-18?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 4, 2017)

19?


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

15?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm gonna go with early to mid 20s.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 4, 2017)

18?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2017)

22?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 4, 2017)

18?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hmm... 15...?


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 5, 2017)

19?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 5, 2017)

17 or so


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

16?


----------



## Chick (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh, I’m scared if I guess young then people would be like: “Do you really think I’m _that_ immature?”. Haha.
Hmm... 17?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 5, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> 16?



..how even xD you're pretty far off the mark there neighbor

also hmm.. 20-ish


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

Chick said:


> Oh, I’m scared if I guess young then people would be like: “Do you really think I’m _that_ immature?”. Haha.
> Hmm... 17?



Apparently I'm mature now.

20????


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 5, 2017)

23?


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

Omg people stop please xD

24?


----------



## MayorAnistar (Nov 5, 2017)

14?


----------



## Sloom (Nov 5, 2017)

21

GET IT BECAUSE THE MEME IS 21 LOL GET IT BECAUSE


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

24?

Dead meme


----------



## Celine (Nov 5, 2017)

14?


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

Close enough

17?


----------



## Celine (Nov 5, 2017)

You're close too! 

Uhh 13?


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

Hhmmm 19?
I'm not going to give my real exact age lmao but it's 12/13/14 ^^


----------



## MayorAnistar (Nov 5, 2017)

12?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Um 19?  I don't know because I haven't really interacted with you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

17


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

18.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 5, 2017)

Hmm. Around 17?


----------



## N e s s (Nov 5, 2017)

12


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 5, 2017)

17


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

I haven't seen you around much so this is gonna be really hard uhh

17?


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 5, 2017)

I've seen a picture of you, i'm going with like 16 from memory?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> I've seen a picture of you, i'm going with like 16 from memory?



AHAHA 

so close


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

18.  I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 6, 2017)

16?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 15?


----------



## kelpy (Nov 7, 2017)

16


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 7, 2017)

Let me think... 18?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

15?


----------



## duckykate (Nov 7, 2017)

12?


----------



## Daysie (Nov 7, 2017)

16?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

22?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

13?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

17?


----------



## crowley (Nov 8, 2017)

0?


----------



## Kalle (Nov 8, 2017)

Eleventy?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Um...I really can't tell from your profile, but 14?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

*takes a casual look at your profile*

17.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2017)

17?


----------



## Huseyin (Nov 8, 2017)

21?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oof, this is going to be a hard one...

Hmm... 16?


----------



## buniichu (Nov 8, 2017)

Hmm... 

17?


----------



## cornimer (Nov 8, 2017)

13?


----------



## ackawai (Nov 8, 2017)

15?


----------



## KnoxUK (Nov 8, 2017)

16?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

20?

Also, how are my designs going? Been like, 3-4 weeks?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 8, 2017)

14?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 8, 2017)

Nobody is too far off these days....people used to think I'm 20 wow lol

also 17


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Nov 8, 2017)

14?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 8, 2017)

16?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

I end up putting my age in my profile, and people say the age I am in a ?think? thread. Come on guys.

Also... (this is a hard one) 17...?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

Maybe 15?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 8, 2017)

12


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hilarious. 13.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

Uhhhh 14?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 9, 2017)

15


----------



## namiieco (Nov 9, 2017)

18


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2017)

17


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 9, 2017)

20?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

15?


----------



## petaI (Nov 9, 2017)

19 or 20 maybe?? wild guess ha


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 10, 2017)

25
Honesty no idea..
Don't think I've seen you


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 10, 2017)

14


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 10, 2017)

Uhhh 16?


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 10, 2017)

uhm, 18? idk


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 10, 2017)

Uhhhhh mmmmmm maybe 17-18? Idk either


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 10, 2017)

16 you seem mature but you're still in school so... ( And no I'm not a stalker )


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 11, 2017)

13


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2017)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2017)

17


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 11, 2017)

16


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 11, 2017)

14???


----------



## Flare (Nov 11, 2017)

15


----------



## dedenne (Nov 11, 2017)

18?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Hmm... I think around 18?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 11, 2017)

16 maybe?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh really?  (I'll PM you my age lol)

Hmmm.... I haven't seen many of your posts, but I'll guess 14...


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

16?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2017)

13


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

WITCH!! (HOW DID YOU KNOW MY AGE AND THE PROFILE PIC??) 

21?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Uhm, 20???


----------



## cornimer (Nov 11, 2017)

13?


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 11, 2017)

15? 

(Hint to the next person: probably older than you think.)


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Let's try... 25?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 11, 2017)

13


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

Uhhhhh 16-17??


----------



## infallible (Nov 12, 2017)

hmmm... 18?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhh 19? No clue


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 12, 2017)

20?


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 12, 2017)

27?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 12, 2017)

12


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

13?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

12


----------



## Keldi (Nov 12, 2017)

15?


----------



## Huseyin (Nov 12, 2017)

16?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 12, 2017)

21


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2017)

if you're who i think you are
i think
you're like 12? 13?
somewhere around there


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 12, 2017)

Locket said:


> if you're who i think you are
> i think
> you're like 12? 13?
> 
> somewhere around there


its emi

i believe ur 13 locket


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

I hate you you're a dumb 10 year old and your rps suck grow up


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2017)

cool 16 yo (15???  I should know this lmfao kms)


----------



## cornimer (Nov 12, 2017)

17?


----------



## gaydani (Nov 12, 2017)

19


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

I am going to guess that you are around 12 or 13. Please correct me if I'm way off, if so, I apologize!


----------



## Locket (Nov 12, 2017)

twentyonepilots said:


> its emi


oh hi 
i wasn't sure if it was you or not


Allure said:


> I am going to guess that you are around 12 or 13. Please correct me if I'm way off, if so, I apologize!



 15?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

13


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

uhhhhhhh 19?


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

I am going to guess that you are around 15 or 16. Please correct me if I'm way off, if so, I apologize!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 12, 2017)

11 or 12ish


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

14


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 14, 2017)

Uhhhh 16ish?


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 14, 2017)

22?


----------



## carp (Nov 14, 2017)

fourteen


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 14, 2017)

16?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 14, 2017)

15


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 14, 2017)

20ish


----------



## hamster (Nov 14, 2017)

11


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2017)

17


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2017)

16?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 14, 2017)

14


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 14, 2017)

19


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2017)

18?


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

19?^


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

Early twenties is my guess, maybe late teens


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Nov 14, 2017)

23!


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

ForestaNinfa said:


> 23!



ding ding!


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 15, 2017)

Uhhhh you kinda seemed around 19-21ish but that was with me not really having much to go off of


----------



## Allure (Nov 15, 2017)

.


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2017)

17? 18?


----------



## angiepie (Nov 15, 2017)

17-18?


----------



## Roserra (Nov 15, 2017)

For some reason I think you're like 12 :3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 15, 2017)

25-ish.


----------



## carp (Nov 15, 2017)

32


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

16?


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 15, 2017)

20?


----------



## angiepie (Nov 15, 2017)

18.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 15, 2017)

14?


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

15?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 15, 2017)

Tween :-O


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

yeah no

14?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 15, 2017)

14


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

I think you said you were either 15 or 16?


----------



## angiepie (Nov 15, 2017)

20-21.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 15, 2017)

Uhhhhh 15??


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

20


----------



## Limon (Nov 16, 2017)

14


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 16, 2017)

15


----------



## Adriel (Nov 16, 2017)

16 or 17


----------



## Allure (Nov 16, 2017)

.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 16, 2017)

14?


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2017)

18?


----------



## moonford (Nov 16, 2017)

22?


----------



## Allure (Nov 16, 2017)

.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 17, 2017)

14ish?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 17, 2017)

19?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

78?

Jk jk 17?


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Nov 17, 2017)

16?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 17, 2017)

15


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 17, 2017)

15


----------



## namiieco (Nov 17, 2017)

18


----------



## Allure (Nov 17, 2017)

.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

13 lol


----------



## Allure (Nov 17, 2017)

.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

Nope sadly

13? XD


----------



## Allure (Nov 17, 2017)

.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 17, 2017)

25:-D


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 17, 2017)

Nvm I have no idea


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2017)

14


----------



## Cascade (Nov 17, 2017)

17?


----------



## Allure (Nov 17, 2017)

.


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 17, 2017)

15?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 17, 2017)

14?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

14


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

16


----------



## namiieco (Nov 18, 2017)

14


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

17?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

11


----------



## moonford (Nov 18, 2017)

8?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

4 **** you


----------



## moonford (Nov 18, 2017)

lol

uh 17?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

uhhhh 16-17?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

15


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Uhhh 13-14?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

Good guess

14


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

14?
And yep


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 19, 2017)

14


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 19, 2017)

17


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 19, 2017)

._. Uhhh 13? (sorry if that offended you...)


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

14?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 19, 2017)

17


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 19, 2017)

23


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 19, 2017)

12?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 19, 2017)

19


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

i'll go with 17. hm.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 20, 2017)

18?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

20


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 20, 2017)

15?


----------



## Allure (Nov 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 20, 2017)

12?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hmph... Instead of going to the "About Me" section like a CHEAT, I'll guess properly.

Apologize if this is completely wrong, but, 16?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 20, 2017)

nope :3 

16?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

17ish?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

17.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 21, 2017)

18


----------



## Strahberri (Nov 21, 2017)

17?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2017)

17


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

19?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 21, 2017)

It never occurred to me to go to the 'About Me' section :-D
ummmm letsa see 
45 :-?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

12??


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

15?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

16.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 24, 2017)

17?


----------



## tesss (Nov 24, 2017)

24


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 25, 2017)

16?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

18


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 25, 2017)

22. idk


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

21 (or 23 lo)


----------



## Pearls (Nov 25, 2017)

17?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 25, 2017)

15?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

16


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 25, 2017)

15?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 26, 2017)

Uhhhh 15?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

19.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

40ish-y


----------



## namiieco (Nov 26, 2017)

12


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

17.



AWESOMEGAMER said:


> 40ish-y



I'M cRYING THIS IS THE BEST. i love it ugh
edit: i know people in this age range are on this forum, i've just never had anyone think i was in this age range and i love it


----------



## scrooge (Nov 26, 2017)

it's actually not that hard to imagine a 40-year-old on these forums, hehe

maybe 21-23 or somethin


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 26, 2017)

12


----------



## Aderyn (Nov 26, 2017)

14?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 26, 2017)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 26, 2017)

13


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

17


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

23


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 26, 2017)

15


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

nopes
45


----------



## carp (Nov 26, 2017)

11


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 26, 2017)

AWESOMEGAMER said:


> nopes
> 45



lmao are you serious...

--
@carp 17


----------



## Adriel (Nov 26, 2017)

19


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 26, 2017)

14?


----------



## Tickles (Nov 26, 2017)

14


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

20.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 26, 2017)

19?


----------



## Chipl95 (Nov 26, 2017)

18?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 26, 2017)

15


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 26, 2017)

14-13


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Nov 26, 2017)

14-16


----------



## Keera (Nov 26, 2017)

19


----------



## MayorThomas (Nov 26, 2017)

20


----------



## Aleigh (Nov 26, 2017)

...14-15?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 26, 2017)

sweet 16?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 28, 2017)

22


----------



## Limon (Nov 28, 2017)

16


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 28, 2017)

17ish?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 28, 2017)

15


----------



## Adriel (Nov 28, 2017)

19


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 28, 2017)

99


Just kidding 21?


----------



## Cascade (Nov 28, 2017)

maybe 15?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 29, 2017)

16-18?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 29, 2017)

WHOOOOOPPSSS ummm I cheated 16


----------



## Byebi (Nov 29, 2017)

13


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 29, 2017)

15


----------



## namiieco (Nov 29, 2017)

17


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2017)

15 maybe


----------



## Byebi (Nov 29, 2017)

18


----------



## OverRatedcx (Nov 29, 2017)

20 ??


----------



## Byebi (Nov 29, 2017)

OverRatedcx said:


> 20 ??



getting warmerrr

21?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 29, 2017)

19?


----------



## aericell (Nov 30, 2017)

16


----------



## OverRatedcx (Nov 30, 2017)

15


----------



## namiieco (Nov 30, 2017)

21
(i love your ron sig btw)


----------



## Adriel (Nov 30, 2017)

16


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 30, 2017)

14


----------



## Adriel (Nov 30, 2017)

19


----------



## piercedhorizon (Nov 30, 2017)

21?


----------



## Adriel (Nov 30, 2017)

19


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 30, 2017)

18


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 30, 2017)

18?


----------



## OverRatedcx (Nov 30, 2017)

20 ? ?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 30, 2017)

20?


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

17


----------



## Diancie (Dec 1, 2017)

17


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 1, 2017)

29


----------



## hamster (Dec 1, 2017)

10?


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

22.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 1, 2017)

16


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

15?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 1, 2017)

19


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

21?


----------



## OverRatedcx (Dec 1, 2017)

17 ?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 1, 2017)

19


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 2, 2017)

19


----------



## Loveablegal (Dec 2, 2017)

19


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 2, 2017)

19


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

why is everyone 19?

18


----------



## namiieco (Dec 3, 2017)

18?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

Probably 18?​


----------



## Diancie (Dec 4, 2017)

15?


----------



## aericell (Dec 4, 2017)

16


----------



## namiieco (Dec 4, 2017)

17 maybe?


----------



## teto (Dec 4, 2017)

16/17


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 4, 2017)

Around 19?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 4, 2017)

15ish?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

18?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 5, 2017)

28


----------



## mogyay (Dec 5, 2017)

17 : )


----------



## moonford (Dec 5, 2017)

25?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 5, 2017)

35

jk ik youre 25 ily mog

- - - Post Merge - - -

zendel you ninja'd me


----------



## moonford (Dec 5, 2017)

If you say I'm any older than 30 I will find you.

16?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 5, 2017)

Lmao that was meant for mog

17?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 5, 2017)

18-20ish?


----------



## Geowlett (Dec 5, 2017)

15?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 5, 2017)

14?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 5, 2017)

16-17?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 5, 2017)

16


----------



## Geowlett (Dec 6, 2017)

18


----------



## Diancie (Dec 6, 2017)

14?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 6, 2017)

21?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 6, 2017)

20?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 6, 2017)

15


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

13


----------



## Rosey (Dec 7, 2017)

I do believe that the person above may be twenty! (xD too fancy?)


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 7, 2017)

17


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

20


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Dec 9, 2017)

15 maybe? Or 14


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2017)

13


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 9, 2017)

17?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2017)

not close :c

17


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

21 o.o


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 9, 2017)

18!?


----------



## Prisma (Dec 9, 2017)

20?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 9, 2017)

19


----------



## Ackee (Dec 9, 2017)

18 maybe?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 9, 2017)

14?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 10, 2017)

17?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 10, 2017)

18 o.o ??


----------



## namiieco (Dec 10, 2017)

23?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 10, 2017)

19


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 10, 2017)

16


----------



## Adriel (Dec 11, 2017)

15


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 11, 2017)

12


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 11, 2017)

17 o.o


----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2017)

26?


----------



## Allure (Dec 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Ackee (Dec 11, 2017)

14?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 11, 2017)

17?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 11, 2017)

Cascade said:


> 17?



so close..

15?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 11, 2017)

Ackee said:


> so close..
> 
> 15?



16 then? 

and nah, its way too far.


----------



## Ackee (Dec 11, 2017)

Cascade said:


> 16 then?
> 
> and nah, its way too far.



still close, but getting colder

13 maybe?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm not a kid anymore :3

how about 18?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 12, 2017)

Cascade said:


> I'm not a kid anymore :3
> 
> how about 18?



correct! 

and OH, i thought by saying "too far" that you meant i was guessing too high! my bad ;;

maybe 20 then?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 12, 2017)

18


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 12, 2017)

20 xD ?


----------



## Aderyn (Dec 12, 2017)

19?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 12, 2017)

17


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 14, 2017)

Uhhhh 19???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2017)

Well you just turned 15 not that long ago soooooooooo

15?


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 14, 2017)

Ok, so I’m guessing around 20? Sorry if I’m way off.


----------



## Rose (Dec 15, 2017)

Mm, I'd say 16? Really hoping that isn't somehow offensive if incorrect.


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 15, 2017)

Rose said:


> Mm, I'd say 16? Really hoping that isn't somehow offensive if incorrect.



Your half right, lol. I’m older then that. For you I’m guessing 19?


----------



## Rose (Dec 15, 2017)

ladyphantomofmusic said:


> Your half right, lol. I’m older then that. For you I’m guessing 19?


I'm older as well!


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 15, 2017)

Rose said:


> I'm older as well!



Ah, like I hinted, I?m 32, just turned on the 10th of this month.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 15, 2017)

o.o if you didn?t say your age I would have thought you were in your early twenties n.n


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 15, 2017)

23? (based off one of your posts i'm guessing)


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 15, 2017)

I wish I was older hahaha.. no I’m a bit younger than that ;~;​​

 19?  ​


----------



## namiieco (Dec 15, 2017)

17


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 15, 2017)

16


----------



## Rose (Dec 15, 2017)

ladyphantomofmusic said:


> Ah, like I hinted, I?m 32, just turned on the 10th of this month.


Oh! I thought you meant half-right as in the age was wrong but it was kinda offensive, haha. Doy, that guess was far off the mark. Anyway, as for Unicorn, I'll say 17?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 15, 2017)

namiieco said:


> 17


xD Lol! That's the age I had my first child.. (So no ;~; )

For Rose: 22?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 15, 2017)

uhhhhhh 21????


----------



## Rose (Dec 15, 2017)

SoraDeathEater said:


> xD Lol! That's the age I had my first child.. (So no ;~; )
> 
> For Rose: 22?


You got it! Well done!  For GreatUsername, 18?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 15, 2017)

SoraDeathEater said:


> xD Lol! That's the age I had my first child.. (So no ;~; )



aww man, i was hoping at least 18 rip

20?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 15, 2017)

14?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2017)

17?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 16, 2017)

14


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 16, 2017)

16?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 17, 2017)

19?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 17, 2017)

15


----------



## Diancie (Dec 17, 2017)

17


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 17, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> 19?



Correct!

Diancie: 16?


----------



## MinakosPlazaSales (Dec 17, 2017)

16?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 18, 2017)

17  ?


----------



## allainah (Dec 18, 2017)

22?


----------



## Albuns (Dec 18, 2017)

19?


----------



## Joy (Dec 18, 2017)

18?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 19, 2017)

20?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 19, 2017)

15!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 19, 2017)

Idk 17?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 19, 2017)

Uhhh 17?


----------



## Geowlett (Dec 22, 2017)

15?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

16?


----------



## Magicat (Dec 22, 2017)

24(??)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Magicat said:


> 24(??)



Right on the mark! Assuming you didn't cheat lol
18?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 22, 2017)

20???


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

19-20?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

22?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> 22?



Getting closer!
21?


----------



## Diancie (Dec 23, 2017)

19


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 23, 2017)

Diancie said:


> 19



16-17?


----------



## Diancie (Dec 23, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> 16-17?


Ding!

18?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

17?


----------



## ujenny (Jan 9, 2018)

16? (ノ*?▽?*)


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

18 o.o


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 10, 2018)

23


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 11, 2018)

13?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 11, 2018)

15


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 11, 2018)

17


----------



## aloe (Jan 11, 2018)

16?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 12, 2018)

kinda hard to tell but uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 15??


----------



## hamster (Jan 13, 2018)

16


----------



## dedenne (Jan 13, 2018)

18???


----------



## namiieco (Jan 13, 2018)

16?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 13, 2018)

At least 18, probably


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

Lol I know how old you are 

22!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 14, 2018)

17-18?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

I know you're in HS so prob 16


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 15, 2018)

20


----------



## ellarella (Jan 15, 2018)

18.5


----------



## Quackerz (Jan 16, 2018)

15?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 16, 2018)

13?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 17, 2018)

15.5


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 17, 2018)

16


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 18, 2018)

21


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 18, 2018)

25


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 18, 2018)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2018)

16


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 19, 2018)

19


----------



## namiieco (Jan 19, 2018)

19


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2018)

15


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 19, 2018)

19


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

18?


----------



## ujenny (Jan 20, 2018)

19? c:


----------



## Marte (Jan 20, 2018)

17?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

18 c:


----------



## namiieco (Jan 20, 2018)

21


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

Ah close!

17?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 20, 2018)

23?


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2018)

13?


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2018)

17?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 21, 2018)

22?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 21, 2018)

18


----------



## aloe (Jan 21, 2018)

17?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 21, 2018)

26?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

21?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

20?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

18?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 21, 2018)

19?


----------



## Cress (Jan 21, 2018)

16?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 21, 2018)

18?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

16?


----------



## moonford (Jan 21, 2018)

20?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

19?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 21, 2018)

25?


----------



## hamster (Jan 21, 2018)

17?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 21, 2018)

19?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 22, 2018)

You are 13 in my books


----------



## dedenne (Jan 22, 2018)

I shall say 14

I def didn't already know nope


----------



## Cascade (Jan 22, 2018)

16?


----------



## ujenny (Jan 22, 2018)

15? (?• ω •`)ﾉ


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

uhhhhh 17????


----------



## Cress (Jan 23, 2018)

15 I didn't just look at your profile since I'm trash at guessing ages or anything like that...


----------



## Diancie (Jan 23, 2018)

19


----------



## dedenne (Jan 23, 2018)

17?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 23, 2018)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2018)

18


----------



## dedenne (Jan 23, 2018)

18


----------



## namiieco (Jan 23, 2018)

15?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

20???


----------



## TurtleyTortoise (Jan 27, 2018)

15...?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 27, 2018)

15?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

15?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 27, 2018)

24?


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jan 27, 2018)

18 ?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 27, 2018)

17?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2018)

25?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 27, 2018)

32?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 27, 2018)

16 or 17.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 27, 2018)

23.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 27, 2018)

16


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

16?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2018)

16


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

18?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

22?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 28, 2018)

17?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 28, 2018)

14


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 28, 2018)

16?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2018)

18 c:


----------



## pique (Jan 31, 2018)

16? (I'm so bad at these lmaoo)


----------



## pidge (Jan 31, 2018)

oof, a solid 17/18


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jan 31, 2018)

20?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 31, 2018)

possibly 2


----------



## pique (Jan 31, 2018)

'bout nine.


----------



## hamster (Jan 31, 2018)

13


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 31, 2018)

17?


----------



## pidge (Feb 2, 2018)

i always thought abt 20 or so


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 2, 2018)

16, maybe?


----------



## pique (Feb 2, 2018)

A firm 15-16.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Feb 2, 2018)

19


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 2, 2018)

20


----------



## Dormire (Feb 2, 2018)

19


----------



## allainah (Feb 2, 2018)

16


----------



## ujenny (Feb 2, 2018)

17? ヽ(・∀・)ﾉ


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 3, 2018)

Uhhhhhh 16??


----------



## pique (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm so sure you're 15 that it hurts


----------



## Loubelle (Feb 3, 2018)

18 :B


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

16?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

18?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

15.


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

12?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Ha.  I thought you were my friend, but apparently you're in the "Only little kids have that kind of profile" group.  I'm gonna say you're like 19 though.


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Who is in that clique?  &#55358;&#56596;

I think you are like 17?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Have you seen the tags in this thread?  Everyone thinks I'm 8.  It's annoying.


----------



## pique (Feb 4, 2018)

14! (you don't seem 8, it's just because you have a lot of bright colors in your sig and profile pic.)


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

a sensible 17?


----------



## hamster (Feb 4, 2018)

i would.... say,,, 17


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

i think you are like 22?


----------



## carp (Feb 4, 2018)

probably a motherly 42


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

thank you

i would say 18?


----------



## KingTacoz! (Feb 4, 2018)

How About 14-16?


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

people think im 14, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 31 and 42. 

hmm

i think you are maybe like 19?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

19?


----------



## Sherbet (Feb 5, 2018)

maybe 20?


----------



## pique (Feb 5, 2018)

Definitely somewhere very close to 20.


----------



## carp (Feb 5, 2018)

18


----------



## namiieco (Feb 5, 2018)

21?


----------



## Cress (Feb 6, 2018)

19?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 6, 2018)

Uhhhhh 22?


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 6, 2018)

16-19


----------



## pique (Feb 6, 2018)

I think around 15. c:


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

14


----------



## moonford (Feb 6, 2018)

17?


----------



## pique (Feb 7, 2018)

How about fourteen?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 10, 2018)

14?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 30, 2018)

welcome back, thread

16


----------



## Zerous (Mar 30, 2018)

17?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 30, 2018)

20?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 30, 2018)

15


----------



## allainah (Mar 30, 2018)

12


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2018)

17


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 30, 2018)

20


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 30, 2018)

13


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 30, 2018)

15 or so? Maybe older.


----------



## dedenne (Mar 30, 2018)

14?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2018)

Prob 15 or 16


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 30, 2018)

if i were to guess, 16


----------



## Zerous (Mar 30, 2018)

14?


----------



## Locket (Mar 30, 2018)

13?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2018)

14


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 30, 2018)

19


----------



## RayisNTDO (Mar 31, 2018)

13


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 31, 2018)

16?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 31, 2018)

17


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2018)

19


----------



## hitomi (Mar 31, 2018)

maybe 21?


----------



## Zerous (Mar 31, 2018)

15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 31, 2018)

14


----------



## Zerous (Apr 1, 2018)

33?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2018)

15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2018)

22


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 1, 2018)

32?


----------



## SugoiPurin (Apr 1, 2018)

19?


----------



## rynlol (Apr 1, 2018)

19-21 lool


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2018)

17 perhaps


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 1, 2018)

19


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2018)

14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2018)

18


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 1, 2018)

33


----------



## Zerous (Apr 2, 2018)

21?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 2, 2018)

17?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

mm 16


----------



## Zerous (Apr 6, 2018)

13?


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 6, 2018)

12???


----------



## Cascade (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm 20  yrs when i joined the forum.


----------



## rynlol (Apr 7, 2018)

24-25, but if it wasn’t for your hint I would’ve said 14


----------



## pique (Apr 7, 2018)

14


----------



## duckykate (Apr 7, 2018)

10


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 7, 2018)

16?


----------



## hamster (Apr 7, 2018)

19?


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 7, 2018)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2018)

14


----------



## amai (Apr 7, 2018)

17


----------



## dveggs (Apr 7, 2018)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2018)

19


----------



## Zerous (Apr 7, 2018)

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2018)

25


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Apr 7, 2018)

27


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 7, 2018)

14


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 7, 2018)

14 maybe?


----------



## hamster (Apr 8, 2018)

13?


----------



## Rose (Apr 8, 2018)

16?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 8, 2018)

17?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 8, 2018)

15?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 8, 2018)

20


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2018)

I know how old you are


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 8, 2018)

you’re supposed to assume age

16


----------



## tokkio (Apr 8, 2018)

14?


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 8, 2018)

17


----------



## Zerous (Apr 8, 2018)

13?


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

15


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 8, 2018)

17?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2018)

17


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

20 ish


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 8, 2018)

21?


----------



## pique (Apr 8, 2018)

19


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 8, 2018)

18


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Apr 8, 2018)

16?


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

17


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 9, 2018)

23


----------



## Zerous (Apr 9, 2018)

13?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 9, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> you?re supposed to assume age


Speak for yourself m8 

18?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 9, 2018)

20


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 9, 2018)

22? Idk, I’m not that good at this lol.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 9, 2018)

16?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 9, 2018)

13 maybe..?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 10, 2018)

14?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 10, 2018)

I love it whenever people are on the dot  Um,  15 maybe? I dunno...


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 10, 2018)

I’d say 20, but that’s a complete guess. I don’t look at biographies UNLIKE OTHER PEOPLE.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 10, 2018)

14

I mean u act like a 14 year old so i would've said 14 anyway


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 10, 2018)

You saw my bio from before, god damn you -.-‘

I’m going to assume your AT LEAST 16.


----------



## duckykate (Apr 10, 2018)

13


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2018)

16


----------



## hamster (Apr 11, 2018)

16?


----------



## Zerous (Apr 11, 2018)

16?


----------



## pique (Apr 11, 2018)

15


----------



## ellarella (Apr 11, 2018)

19


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2018)

Um...20?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 11, 2018)

17


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 12, 2018)

19


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2018)

21


----------



## pique (Apr 13, 2018)

17


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 13, 2018)

16


----------



## dedenne (Apr 13, 2018)

21?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2018)

21


----------



## Marte (Apr 14, 2018)

22


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> 21



you must be dizzy or something if you think i’m 21

18


----------



## dedenne (Apr 14, 2018)

15


----------



## pique (Apr 14, 2018)

14


----------



## hamster (Apr 14, 2018)

15


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 14, 2018)

18?


----------



## allainah (Apr 14, 2018)

15 maybe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2018)

17?


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*Seventeen?*


----------



## dedenne (Apr 16, 2018)

13?? ive never seen you so i dont know lol D:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2018)

18


----------



## dedenne (Apr 16, 2018)

18


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*16*


----------



## duckykate (Apr 16, 2018)

Ive never seen you before so idk, 13?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 16, 2018)

15


----------



## pique (Apr 16, 2018)

14


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 16, 2018)

hmm... 17??


----------



## duckykate (Apr 16, 2018)

uhh 14


----------



## uyumin (Jul 31, 2018)

22?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

20 I guess


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

19?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

17?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hmm, 22?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

12?


----------



## Twikster (Jul 31, 2018)

16??


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 31, 2018)

18?


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 31, 2018)

18?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2018)

I don’t really have anything to base this off of, but 14-15?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

18?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah.  I believe you’re like 23 or something?


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 31, 2018)

I?m relieved to see some higher numbers around, 
the older sections feel like people want to assume everyone besides them are kids (ㆁᴗㆁ✿)
My guess is around 16 maybe?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

20?


----------



## neoratz (Jul 31, 2018)

18?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

15?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

24?


----------



## Hayze (Aug 1, 2018)

14?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

15?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

Hmmm... 13?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

21?


----------



## orchidflesh (Aug 1, 2018)

I’d guess between the ages of 20 and 24. Simply because of how you express yourself online and how you articulate.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

30?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

19?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 1, 2018)

21?


----------



## Laureline (Aug 1, 2018)

26?


----------



## neoratz (Aug 1, 2018)

20?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2018)

22?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

20?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

17?


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

15?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 1, 2018)

16?


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

13?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 1, 2018)

23?


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

17?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 1, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> 13?



Haha not quite xD

18?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

14? :B


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

15?

You ninja'd me


----------



## orchidflesh (Aug 1, 2018)

16?


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

19?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> 15?
> 
> You ninja'd me


Oops sorry XD

you ninja'd me too :vv
 17?


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

15?

(Avoiding duplicates!)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 1, 2018)

19?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

xD 
Ahh ninja'd again xD

14?


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

15?

We should start confirming answers. For me, none of yall have got it right


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Lol yeah I'm 15 xD

26? oof


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 1, 2018)

Ninja'd haha

@PyroMike Am I even close?


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

16?

She just said she was 15

And I'm younger than 26, definitely


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Lol

20?


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

15?

Nope. You're getting warmer though


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 1, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> 16?
> 
> She just said she was 15
> 
> And I'm younger than 26, definitely



I got hella ninja'd oof

14?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

ninja'd xD

I feel like you said you were 12 or something on an art thing somewhere :v


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

15.
Again.

I am not 14


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

15? Q-Q


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

I'll pretend I haven't read the answer and say 17...


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

*KAIBAS IN A WHEELCHAIR*

17?

Not 15, getting colder


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

17 for you too!


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

16?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Markiemania95 said:


> I'll pretend I haven't read the answer and say 17...



Lol!!


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

*ALFRED HITCHCOCK*

You're still 15
(Ninja'd!)

And I'm not 17, you're getting even colder


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

18?? Gosh this is a wild card at best.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

16


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

*ITS TIME TO D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DUEL*

17?

Nope not 18, you're absolutely frigid now


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

ninja'd 13?


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

Markiemania95 said:


> 16



Close but not that LMAO
20 or 21? im not suuure


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

15


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

*WE ARE THE MONOKUBS*

17?
(STOP NINJAING ME. I GET NINJA'D EVERY POST I MAKE. I JUST GOT DOUBLE NINJA'D.)

Getting warmer..


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

i got ninja'd how could this happen


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

12? ;-; (for Pyro Mike)

aa ninja'd

17?


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

Loubelle said:


> 12? ;-;



oh god no

16??


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

20?
(NINJA'D AGAIN, GODDAM-)

Ding ding ding, you're correct


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

everyone is ninja-ing including myself this is... something else.


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Lijan said:


> oh god no
> 
> 16??



Lol! 17?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lijan said:


> everyone is ninja-ing including myself this is... something else.



Literally x'D


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> 15?
> 
> Ding ding ding, you're correct



yeet 15 is the sad, sad number


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm not 17 though...


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

xD 15?


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

Lijan said:


> yeet 15 is the sad, sad number



15?

Well it was originally 15, but I turned it to 20, but I guess I was right un-ninja'd...


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

12? Don't even remember what happened when I was 12


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> 15?
> 
> Well it was originally 15, but I turned it to 20, but I guess I was right un-ninja'd...



ah yes.. hello i am.. 20  100% nod nod


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Markiemania95 said:


> 12? Don't even remember what happened when I was 12



xDD 

ninja'd QnQ

...20? ;-;


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

17?

Gonna put an age in preparation of being ninja'd. Hope it works
(It didn't, I thought Markie would post next)


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

xD Meeee. I'll do the same -Ahem!-

16??


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

15! My favourite number. I remember being 15 a bit better haha.

Not 20!


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

15

...

(DIDNT WORK THIS TIME BECAUSE I WASNT NINJA'D)


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm so totally getting ninja'd so batter just put a really vague age and hope it matches someone

19


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Not 15, or 17. Or 16 for that matter.


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

yep got ninja'd


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

15


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

i-

now you see I could really just jump to 27 or smth watch out


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Not in the same millennium


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

19?


----------



## orchidflesh (Aug 1, 2018)

22?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

26?


----------



## nanpan (Aug 1, 2018)

*19 mayb​*


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

20?


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 2, 2018)

13 or 14?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Everyone's guessed way too young for me so far lol

19?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

Okay then, are you 35?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Too old.

15?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 2, 2018)

26? c:


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

15?


----------



## bfromfantasia (Aug 2, 2018)

19?


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 2, 2018)

mid-teens...?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

17?


----------



## orchidflesh (Aug 2, 2018)

16?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Too low.

19?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 2, 2018)

24?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 2, 2018)

20?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 2, 2018)

19?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

22?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

19?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Older.

21...?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Uh.... 23?


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 2, 2018)

21?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 3, 2018)

19?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 3, 2018)

22?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 3, 2018)

17?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 3, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Uh.... 23?



Ding ding ding.

16?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 3, 2018)

19?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

18?


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 3, 2018)

23?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 3, 2018)

20?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

15?


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 3, 2018)

20?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

17?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 3, 2018)

20?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

25?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

15?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

16?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Yay someone who doesent think I’m in my 20s, but no. 17?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

No ummmm 18?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

I’m not actually gonna say my age but. I’m younger. 14?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Me either with my age but I still like guessing so 15?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

No. 16?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

No 14?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 4, 2018)

14?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

18?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

13?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

13?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

no 12?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

11?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

13?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

16?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

HMMMMMMMMM I WONDER how about 6


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

OctoLiam said:


> HMMMMMMMMM I WONDER how about 6



You got ninja'd

You're 6


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

no

your 55


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

OctoLiam said:


> no
> 
> your 55



Damn, you caught me

uh like 66


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

ummm no but i feel like you are 84


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

you're -107


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

im 1 month. Everyone else I’m gonna say 888


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

OHHH SO THATS HOW YOU WANNA PLAY HOW ABOUT 1,000,000


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

1,000,001?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

10,000,000?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

100,000,000?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

-100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000?


----------



## Chick (Aug 4, 2018)

Well let?s be real here, I have a feeling that you?re 19? 
You seem to be quite a mature person. (Well, that is, outside of this thread haha).


----------



## Dormire (Aug 4, 2018)

20?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2018)

18


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

24?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

-19?  You will be born in 19 years.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> -19?  You will be born in 19 years.



Ditto, I feel blessed. Thank you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

23?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

18?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 4, 2018)

22?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2018)

17


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm pretty sure you're 17 or 18


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 4, 2018)

20?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

18? c:


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

23?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

oof! no xD

14?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

16?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

heh close >w<

15?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

Just a heads up, not gonna say my age but I will still guess and have people guess! 14?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

that's ok! 

16?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

15?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

14? 'u'


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

17?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 5, 2018)

18?


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 5, 2018)

16?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 5, 2018)

17?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm gonna guess 25


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

19?


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 5, 2018)

21?


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 5, 2018)

17?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

9,034?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 5, 2018)

20?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 5, 2018)

20


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

18?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 6, 2018)

21?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

20?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

23?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 6, 2018)

22?


----------



## dimicrow (Aug 10, 2018)

19??


----------



## uyumin (Aug 10, 2018)

21?


----------



## Hayze (Aug 10, 2018)

22?


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 11, 2018)

15?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

25?


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

19?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 11, 2018)

20?


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

18?

(By the way you weren’t even close)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

30?


----------



## Marte (Aug 11, 2018)

23?


----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds (Aug 11, 2018)

20-ish


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 11, 2018)

18?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 12, 2018)

21?


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 12, 2018)

15?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2018)

17 ? o;


----------



## uyumin (Aug 12, 2018)

22?


----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds (Aug 12, 2018)

17


----------



## uyumin (Aug 12, 2018)

No.

20?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

23?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 17, 2018)

I think you’re like 23 or 24


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 17, 2018)

15?


----------



## MayorLucie (Aug 17, 2018)

16?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 17, 2018)

14?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

18?


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 17, 2018)

21?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

17?


----------



## uyumin (Aug 17, 2018)

22?


----------



## hamster (Aug 19, 2018)

Either like 15 or 18


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2018)

25?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

28


----------



## uyumin (Aug 19, 2018)

22?


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 19, 2018)

21?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

So close haha! 24?


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 19, 2018)

Yup! 23?


----------



## neoratz (Aug 19, 2018)

20???


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

19?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2018)

23?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 19, 2018)

27, perhaps?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

22?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

19?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

(Lmao, why does everyone think I’m in my upper 20’s?  xD)


18?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

Upper 20s?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 20, 2018)

Dormire said:


> 22?



Not sure if we can give hints, but, higher~

As for Pokeclasher...
17?


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2018)

17


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

18


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 21, 2018)

15?


----------



## Aquasplash (Aug 21, 2018)

I think you're about 16 years old?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

14


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2018)

19?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 22, 2018)

23 I think


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 23, 2018)

18?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 23, 2018)

19?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

15?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 23, 2018)

16?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

18?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

17?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 23, 2018)

OctoLiam said:


> 19?



Nope!

@ Spike
21 perhaps?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

30?


----------



## hamster (Aug 26, 2018)

twentyyyyyyyyyy one


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

25?


----------



## dedenne (Aug 31, 2018)

18


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 31, 2018)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 31, 2018)

18


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2018)

19


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 3, 2018)

26?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 3, 2018)

19


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 3, 2018)

14?


----------



## Mayor-Zoella (Sep 3, 2018)

18?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

I have never seen you... 16?


----------



## smexsmov (Sep 3, 2018)

i've never seen you, but i'll guess about 15!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

16


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

smexsmov said:


> i've never seen you, but i'll guess about 15!



I shouldn't even be on this forum. I'm to young.

- - - Post Merge - - -

14/15


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2018)

12


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

How do you know?! &#55357;&#56882;&#55357;&#56882;&#55357;&#56882;

20


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 7, 2018)

12 then


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

19


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2018)

23


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2018)

16


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2018)

19?


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 7, 2018)

22?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 7, 2018)

30?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 7, 2018)

17


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 8, 2018)

24


----------



## Dormire (Sep 8, 2018)

20


----------



## kelpy (Sep 8, 2018)

17


----------



## dedenne (Sep 8, 2018)

14


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2018)

21


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2018)

19


----------



## Cwynne (Sep 8, 2018)

I'll guess 19


----------



## kelpy (Sep 8, 2018)

15


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 8, 2018)

23


----------



## dedenne (Sep 8, 2018)

16


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 8, 2018)

14


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 8, 2018)

15


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm gonna guess 16.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2018)

19


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 8, 2018)

24


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 9, 2018)

21


----------



## dedenne (Sep 9, 2018)

11


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

16


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2018)

23?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 10, 2018)

5


----------



## kelpy (Sep 10, 2018)

15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2018)

21


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 10, 2018)

19, perhaps?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> 5



LMAO.

@above poster: 30?


----------



## allainah (Sep 11, 2018)

22?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2018)

26


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 12, 2018)

28


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2018)

22


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2018)

23?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 12, 2018)

16?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2018)

14?


----------



## dedenne (Sep 12, 2018)

18


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2018)

16...?


----------



## Bosmer (Sep 12, 2018)

16?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

its very unknown but i say 18?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2018)

15?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

wrong
anyways I'm guessing you're in your 20s because everyone is saying your age is 21,22,20 or 23


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2018)

17


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

hmm maybe 18 or 19

and wow you were close of guessing my age because I am pass 17


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 13, 2018)

19?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 13, 2018)

Never seen you so i'm gonna guess 18


----------



## Cress (Sep 13, 2018)

12 since you said it a few pages ago


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 13, 2018)

19?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

19?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 13, 2018)

14


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

You’ve said it, it says on your about me and like 10 people have said it so

12


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 13, 2018)

17?

(hint for my age I'm in my 20s)


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 13, 2018)

22


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

11


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm guessing 17 or 15


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

22


----------



## goro (Sep 14, 2018)

14?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

I’m guessing 21


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 14, 2018)

13?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh boy I could never possibly guess *cough* 12


----------



## goro (Sep 14, 2018)

13-16
also lmao at 21


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 14, 2018)

21


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 14, 2018)

17
This game is fun and hard because I don't know any of you hehe


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

22


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 14, 2018)

69

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG my friend got hold of my phone sorry.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2018)

12


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

If I remember correctly your 22


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2018)

16 or maybe 17?

- - - Post Merge - - -



im_the_rhino said:


> 69
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG my friend got hold of my phone sorry.



69! don't you think you went over board


----------



## goro (Sep 14, 2018)

14?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 14, 2018)

21 XD


----------



## ryudragon98 (Sep 14, 2018)

hmm i say 17 maybe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

19


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

I dunno 18?


----------



## hamster (Sep 15, 2018)

11


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 15, 2018)

19


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 15, 2018)

14 maybe


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2018)

16?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 15, 2018)

uhh 20?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 15, 2018)

3?


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 15, 2018)

Hmmm, 18?


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 15, 2018)

19?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

17?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 15, 2018)

19


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Sep 15, 2018)

18


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

16?


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 16, 2018)

20


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

25?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

19?


----------



## kelpy (Sep 16, 2018)

16


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

18?


----------



## Hayze (Sep 16, 2018)

22


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 16, 2018)

20?


----------



## duckykate (Sep 16, 2018)

14


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

16


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 16, 2018)

16


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 17, 2018)

22?


----------



## KatPancake (Sep 17, 2018)

16?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

30?


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 17, 2018)

24?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

18?


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 17, 2018)

22


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 17, 2018)

19


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 18, 2018)

IDK, 15?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 18, 2018)

12.........million


----------



## neoratz (Sep 18, 2018)

16?


----------



## hamster (Sep 18, 2018)

16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2018)

18


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 18, 2018)

20


----------



## Anie (Sep 18, 2018)

19?


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 18, 2018)

17 or 18?


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 18, 2018)

My guess is 18!


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 18, 2018)

19?


----------



## goro (Sep 19, 2018)

20?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 19, 2018)

22


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 19, 2018)

13-14


----------



## hamster (Sep 20, 2018)

13


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 20, 2018)

177

- - - Post Merge - - -

17


----------



## goro (Sep 20, 2018)

12


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2018)

17


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 20, 2018)

16


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 20, 2018)

15, maybe 16


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

10?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 21, 2018)

14


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 21, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

17


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 21, 2018)

100000000000000

I'm mean.

15


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

hmmmm 13-14


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2018)

17?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2018)

19


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

20


----------



## goro (Sep 22, 2018)

16-19


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 23, 2018)

0-80


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

12


----------



## kelpy (Sep 23, 2018)

14


----------



## hamster (Sep 24, 2018)

15


----------



## Carya (Sep 24, 2018)

13


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)

16


----------



## Cascade (Sep 24, 2018)

15


----------



## goro (Sep 24, 2018)

18


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

25?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Ditto ditto ditto ditto DITTO


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

Why do you like dittos so much?

14


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah I know what ditto means.

14, as I've said.


----------



## goro (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Jacob (Sep 25, 2018)

16


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

15?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2018)

18


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

15?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2018)

14


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

16


----------



## Captain Avian (Sep 26, 2018)

17


----------



## Cwynne (Sep 26, 2018)

20


----------



## goro (Sep 26, 2018)

18


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

16


----------



## Kip (Sep 27, 2018)

17


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

I saw it on your about me so if I didn’t know I’d say maybe 25


----------



## goro (Sep 28, 2018)

18


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

12-13
(Saw it on a previous post)


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 28, 2018)

25?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

13?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 28, 2018)

22


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 28, 2018)

24


----------



## Hayze (Sep 28, 2018)

22


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

17?
very cute signature BTW!


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 28, 2018)

20


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2018)

24


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

20?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2018)

28


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> 28



Oh my ;-;


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)

16


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

14?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 29, 2018)

25?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 29, 2018)

-12


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

16


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

20?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 30, 2018)

25


----------



## Sergi (Oct 4, 2018)

16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 4, 2018)

17


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

17?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

12?


----------



## mellachime (Oct 5, 2018)

18?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

No

Hmmmmmm wild guess 20?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

13?


----------



## mellachime (Oct 5, 2018)

nope!! 

uhhh hmm 16?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

24?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Dang it 18?

Meant for mellachime

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hyrule: Ahhhhhhhhhhh 16?


----------



## mellachime (Oct 5, 2018)

nope to both! hyrule crossing isnt to far off though.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Oof ninja’d 

22?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Ummmmmmmmm 15?


----------



## mellachime (Oct 5, 2018)

hyrule: NOPE BUT CLOSE!

uhm for you both imma guessss 20? O:


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Once again 13


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Have I said 12 yet? Ahhhh whatever 12? (too lazy to check lol)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Yeah you did lol. Ima change it to 12


----------



## mellachime (Oct 5, 2018)

wait me 12? or?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

I think me

You 28?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

mellachime said:


> wait me 12? or?



Oh I guess you ninja’d me again lol, I meant liam


----------



## mellachime (Oct 5, 2018)

OH LOL. 
nope not 28! that's way older!


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

23?


----------



## goro (Oct 5, 2018)

18


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 5, 2018)

13


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

15 or 16


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

17?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

close

and I'm going to say 17 too


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

I’m gonna make two guesses,

16 if younger, 22 if older


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm older then 17 is what I am saying

I'm still going to guess 17 for you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Well than 19?

- - - Post Merge - - -

You liked it so either your notifying me or I’m correct


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 5, 2018)

20?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

15?


----------



## calamitybot (Oct 5, 2018)

17. You spend too much time on this site for an adult with a full time job LOL


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 5, 2018)

Judging only from your pfp and signature, I'd guess between the ages of 18-21.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 5, 2018)

16 is my best guess...


----------



## calamitybot (Oct 5, 2018)

Khaelis u allude me... but I will guess 19 or 20



The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Judging only from your pfp and signature, I'd guess between the ages of 18-21.



Omg!!! That is way off


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 6, 2018)

O have absolutely no clue so I'll say 0-99


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 6, 2018)

20, most people would be on here.


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

20?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

You told me, so if I didn’t know I’d say 13-18


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

hmmmmmmmm 13?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

18?


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

Hm... 16?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

20


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

17


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

I'll also say 17 because I don't have a clue haha


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 3, 2019)

16?


----------



## hamster (Jan 3, 2019)

21


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 3, 2019)

18!


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 3, 2019)

I’d probably guess around 20


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2019)

17?


----------



## Cwynne (Jan 4, 2019)

If I didn't know I'd say 16 actually


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 4, 2019)

16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2019)

17


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 4, 2019)

19?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 4, 2019)

If I had to make a serious guess, it would probably be around 16-17.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2019)

I'd say around the mid 20s.


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 4, 2019)

Maybe 15/16?


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Jan 4, 2019)

20?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 4, 2019)

35


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

I have nothing to go on but I'd say in your teens somewhere.


----------



## ujenny (Jan 4, 2019)

16-17?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jan 4, 2019)

12


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Jan 4, 2019)

24?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

17?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 5, 2019)

15! : )


----------



## Dim (Jan 5, 2019)

22?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

16?


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

15


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

14-15?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 5, 2019)

15


----------



## mogyay (Jan 5, 2019)

17


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 5, 2019)

14


----------



## mogyay (Jan 5, 2019)

13


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 5, 2019)

Fetus


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

non-fetus


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 5, 2019)

16


----------



## Captain Avian (Jan 5, 2019)

17


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

18-19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2019)

17


----------



## ForeverGaming (Jan 5, 2019)

20


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

15-16


----------



## Pondo (Jan 5, 2019)

17


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

16?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

15-16?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2019)

17


----------



## mogyay (Jan 6, 2019)

21


----------



## lowaltitude (Jan 6, 2019)

20?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 6, 2019)

20!


----------



## matt (Jan 6, 2019)

25 because it says in their profile


----------



## techno_charlie (Jan 6, 2019)

20 maybe?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 6, 2019)

18


----------



## goro (Jan 6, 2019)

19?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2019)

Imma going to say 20?


----------



## Pondo (Jan 6, 2019)

uhhh 16?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

19?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2019)

17


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

19


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 7, 2019)

maybe in the 20s


----------



## ShadowDire (Jan 7, 2019)

Maybe.............. Hmm... This is hard ah.. 23? Wait no, 17! Wait... Hmmm, 20! Final answer!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 7, 2019)

22


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2019)

23?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 7, 2019)

18 : )


----------



## goro (Jan 7, 2019)

17?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 7, 2019)

tysm ily 

18


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 7, 2019)

20?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 7, 2019)

uhmm 19?


----------



## hamster (Jan 8, 2019)

15


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2019)

22?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2019)

19-20?


----------



## duckykate (Jan 9, 2019)

k pop sig=13


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 9, 2019)

11?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

14?

- - - Post Merge - - -



katezilla said:


> k pop sig=13



you = wrong


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 10, 2019)

15


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

Hum, hard to say without signature, avatar, etc.. so I take a wild guess.... 10?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2019)

14-16


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 11, 2019)

15 or 16?


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 11, 2019)

19?


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 12, 2019)

17?


----------



## rianne (Jan 12, 2019)

19?


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 12, 2019)

lunatepic said:


> 19?



Ding ding we got a winner

I forgot, 24 or 25?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 12, 2019)

i.. i cant guess sinxe the answer was confirmed zgigzg
wouldve guessed about 19-21 ish tho i think


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 14, 2019)

14



Princess Mipha said:


> Hum, hard to say without signature, avatar, etc.. so I take a wild guess.... 10?



Nah. I like to think I don't have the posting style of a 10 year old lol


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

13-14?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jan 14, 2019)

15-17!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

14?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 14, 2019)

oof do i rlly sound 14

i think ur abt 16?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

nah I think ur like 17 lmao


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 14, 2019)

I thought you said you were like 15 somewhere but maybe that was someone else


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

16?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

19?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 14, 2019)

22


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

I've only seen you once or twice so I'm not really sure


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 15, 2019)

18?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2019)

17


----------



## ShadowDire (Jan 16, 2019)

17!


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

Judging by that signature, 8 or 72.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

19? (Lovely aesthetic btw!)


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 16, 2019)

19!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2019)

17


----------



## princepoke (Jan 16, 2019)

23?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

19-20?


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 15, 2019)

15


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Feb 15, 2019)

20-25 maybe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2019)

27


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 15, 2019)

33


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Feb 15, 2019)

18-22


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2019)

14 or 15.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2019)

24


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 15, 2019)

18


----------



## cornimer (Feb 15, 2019)

15?


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 15, 2019)

20?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2019)

21


----------



## rianne (Feb 16, 2019)

If I didn't know already, I'd guess 20. <:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 16, 2019)

I think I've seen your age before but I can't remember...perhaps 24?


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 16, 2019)

13


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 16, 2019)

16?


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 16, 2019)

19


----------



## techno_charlie (Feb 16, 2019)

20 maybe? :3


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 16, 2019)

26?


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 16, 2019)

17?


----------



## rainywave (Feb 16, 2019)

18?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 16, 2019)

17?


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 16, 2019)

14?


----------



## gobby (Feb 18, 2019)

17?


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

16?


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 18, 2019)

15?


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> 15?


Yes! 19?

Oh, and for the person below me, since you now know my age, say what you would have guessed if you didn't know!


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 20, 2019)

Would have guessed 22


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 20, 2019)

32


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 20, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> 32



110


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm feeling 18 or 19.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 20, 2019)

I want to guess 16.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2019)

21


----------



## mnm (Feb 20, 2019)

23


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 20, 2019)

19?


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 20, 2019)

15?


----------



## dedenne (Feb 22, 2019)

15/16??


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 22, 2019)

9


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 22, 2019)

17?


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 23, 2019)

7.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

26.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 23, 2019)

21


----------



## dedenne (Feb 23, 2019)

21


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2019)

19


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 24, 2019)

18


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 24, 2019)

26


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 24, 2019)

28


----------



## Elov (Feb 24, 2019)

17


----------



## Pinkshade (Feb 24, 2019)

17


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 24, 2019)

16


----------



## dedenne (Feb 28, 2019)

17


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2019)

19


----------



## gobby (Mar 1, 2019)

25


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 1, 2019)

21?


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 1, 2019)

23


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2019)

Imma say, 17 or 18.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

20?


----------



## duckykate (Mar 1, 2019)

16?


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 2, 2019)

19-20


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 2, 2019)

19?


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 2, 2019)

17


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 2, 2019)

40


----------



## tifachu (Mar 2, 2019)

20


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 3, 2019)

Hmm... 18


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 3, 2019)

17?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 3, 2019)

18!


----------



## carp (Mar 3, 2019)

16


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 3, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> 40


Correct.

Carp, I'd say you're about 16?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 3, 2019)

22


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 4, 2019)

19


----------



## soupysea (Mar 4, 2019)

15


----------



## bbritney (Mar 4, 2019)

12


----------



## soupysea (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

11


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2019)

20


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 5, 2019)

Also 20. Maybe like 19.


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 5, 2019)

16?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Also 20. Maybe like 19.



Ahh, thanks.  ; ; I wish I was still 19, lmao

18


----------



## rianne (Mar 5, 2019)

22


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 9, 2019)

27


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 10, 2019)

40


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 10, 2019)

Your join date is actually my birthday  (not the year, obviously )
My guess for you would be 17.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2019)

25?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 10, 2019)

12


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 10, 2019)

21 or 22.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2019)

24


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 10, 2019)

85


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm going to say 18?


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 10, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I'm going to say 18?



_He's actually 5 and a half _

I'd say you're 24


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> 12



Yay, I can be 12 again!  Don’t have to worry about these responsibilities anymore 

1


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 10, 2019)

I'd say about a month old  lol


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 13, 2019)

Somewhere from 17-19?

_(Haha, I wish I was out of school already and 25.)_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2019)

I’m thinking somewhere at 25?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 13, 2019)

22


----------



## rynlol (Mar 13, 2019)

21+


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 14, 2019)

15-17.

Btw nice line up.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

19?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 16, 2019)

14


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2019)

5


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

Well I know you're a year ahead of me in uni so I'm gonna say 21?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 16, 2019)

14


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 16, 2019)

Wow, a 14 year old goes to university, nice.

Imma say 18.


----------



## Awful (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm gonna guess 20!


----------



## slatka (Mar 17, 2019)

hmm my guess is 17?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2019)

Hmmm... 16 !


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 17, 2019)

14


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 17, 2019)

eh, 18?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2019)

I know how old u are lol


----------



## Awful (Mar 18, 2019)

19 &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2019)

20?


----------



## XD001 (Mar 18, 2019)

29?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2019)

26


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 18, 2019)

23


----------



## Awful (Mar 20, 2019)

18?


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 20, 2019)

20


----------



## cornimer (Mar 20, 2019)

26


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2019)

29


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 5, 2019)

85


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

22?


----------



## Halima (Apr 6, 2019)

20..?


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 6, 2019)

18?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Maybe 15?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

19...?


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 6, 2019)

18?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

24?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

22?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

18?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 12, 2019)

16.5


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

19


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

17


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

18-19


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

17


----------



## amai (Apr 13, 2019)

16??


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

15


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

19


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

20


----------



## buniichu (Apr 13, 2019)

16?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

18


----------



## hamster (Apr 13, 2019)

14


----------



## bfromfantasia (Apr 13, 2019)

20


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

20


----------



## buniichu (Apr 13, 2019)

18


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

12-18


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2019)

17


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

20


----------



## angelcore (Apr 14, 2019)

18-19


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

20?


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

19?


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

25


----------



## rianne (Apr 14, 2019)

37.5


----------



## dedenne (Apr 14, 2019)

17


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

15


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

23?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

21


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

84


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

17


----------



## Breath Mint (May 19, 2019)

15


----------



## DragoDrago (May 26, 2019)

24 ish


----------



## StrayBluet (May 26, 2019)

maybe 20?


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

17


----------



## dedenne (May 26, 2019)

13


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

16?


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

17


----------



## DragoDrago (May 26, 2019)

13


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

17.


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2019)

11


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

ouch. 20.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2019)

10 lol but i kno ur 13


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

my mental age  is 24 apparently.

also 18 or something idk


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2019)

no almost 10 years older actually aha

really well 13 lol


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

23!


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

17


----------



## gobby (May 26, 2019)

21


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2019)

23


----------



## buniichu (May 26, 2019)

18


----------



## DragoDrago (May 26, 2019)

19? Idk


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2019)

84


----------



## buniichu (May 26, 2019)

18


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

Tricky... I'd say 15 or maybe 16!


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2019)

16


----------



## Dim (May 26, 2019)

23


----------



## raeyoung (May 26, 2019)

14?


----------



## Dim (May 26, 2019)

20

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’m not that young lol


----------



## raeyoung (May 26, 2019)

16?


----------



## Dim (May 26, 2019)

Warmer...

21?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 26, 2019)

20?


----------



## Dim (May 26, 2019)

19?


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

19?


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

800 years


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

i'm 801 actually.

and i think you are 820!


----------



## gobby (May 27, 2019)

15?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 27, 2019)

21?


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

17?


----------



## raeyoung (May 27, 2019)

18?


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

18?


----------



## raeyoung (May 27, 2019)

18


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

no

17?


----------



## raeyoung (May 27, 2019)

nope lol

15?


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

14

Either rhino is psychic or they're reading peoples ages before commenting. Either way, I believe both is cheating.


----------



## raeyoung (May 27, 2019)

nope

19?


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> 14
> 
> Either rhino is psychic or they're reading peoples ages before commenting. Either way, I believe both is cheating.



? I didn't do anything 

also 13?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 27, 2019)

Hm... 21? :0​


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

18


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

23 idk


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2019)

15 maybe?


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> ? I didn't do anything
> 
> also 13?


Chill dude, it's just a prank. You're right half the time so you must be just really good at guessing xD

17.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 27, 2019)

I know how old you are, but I'd guess 19 or 20


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2019)

25 perhaps?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 27, 2019)

17


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

NintendoFan*85*. 1985? Meaning 34 possibly. But I think 24 or something.


----------



## Breath Mint (May 28, 2019)

12


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 28, 2019)

17 maybe?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 28, 2019)

19?


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

like 18 idk


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 28, 2019)

8


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

James isn't 8! But you are 7!


----------



## Breath Mint (May 28, 2019)

6.


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

5 then.


----------



## Breath Mint (May 28, 2019)

-2


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

-8


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2019)

13


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

19


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

14


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

proe 13


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

14.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

13


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

14!


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

hmm maybe 13!


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

I don't know, 14?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

hmm possible 13 not sure tho


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

Hmm...
I don't know...
14?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

17?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 28, 2019)

19?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

12?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 28, 2019)

15?


----------



## Dim (Jun 28, 2019)

20 I believe


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 28, 2019)

13?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 28, 2019)

14?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 29, 2019)

15


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

25


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 29, 2019)

24


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 29, 2019)

16


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2019)

14?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 29, 2019)

15?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 29, 2019)

20


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 29, 2019)

17?


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2019)

20?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 29, 2019)

22?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 30, 2019)

15


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

16?


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Wild guess: 22? Born May 1997?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2019)

26


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> 26



I'm 22! 

16


----------



## Fey (Jun 30, 2019)

Gonna go on a limb here and say 22


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Almost. I'm actually 22 and 5 months 

Guessing your around 19


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

22 and 5 months


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 30, 2019)

18?


----------



## rianne (Jul 1, 2019)

20!


----------



## Maiana (Jul 1, 2019)

23


----------



## cakiepop (Jul 1, 2019)

20


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

18 idk


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 1, 2019)

13


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 1, 2019)

17


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 1, 2019)

16


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 2, 2019)

19


----------



## Maiana (Jul 2, 2019)

23


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

12.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

222


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

R u 21


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

22


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

13.


----------



## Hat' (Jul 2, 2019)

Either 15 or 37


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 2, 2019)

14


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

25


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

0-100


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

13


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

22


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 2, 2019)

14?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

64?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 2, 2019)

29


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

34?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

5


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

22 same age as me


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

22


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

17


----------



## Shayden (Jul 2, 2019)

19


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

42


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

18,435 you’re older than Yoda


----------



## Shayden (Jul 2, 2019)

21


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 2, 2019)

20 (?)


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

72


----------



## Shayden (Jul 2, 2019)

20


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2019)

17


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

15


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

22


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

18


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 3, 2019)

22???


----------



## rianne (Jul 3, 2019)

19!


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 3, 2019)

23


----------



## Shayden (Jul 3, 2019)

24


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

79.8


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 3, 2019)

13


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

47


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

22


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 6, 2019)

?.


----------



## rianne (Jul 7, 2019)

27


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 7, 2019)

21?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 7, 2019)

12 ?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 7, 2019)

22


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

18


----------



## Shayden (Jul 7, 2019)

like... 22?


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2019)

15?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 7, 2019)

17?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 7, 2019)

21


----------



## jiny (Jul 7, 2019)

20?


----------



## pink (Jul 8, 2019)

19


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

12?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 8, 2019)

16


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 8, 2019)

2?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

4?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 8, 2019)

-6.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 8, 2019)

13



im_the_rhino said:


> -6.


Pls you're supposed to guess the person's age not post your IQ


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 8, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> Pls you're supposed to guess the person's age not post your IQ



sorry, my mistake.

2


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

17


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

27


----------



## Argo (Jul 12, 2019)

18-20?


----------



## rianne (Jul 15, 2019)

18


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 16, 2019)

19-20??


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2019)

17


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 17, 2019)

19


----------



## buny (Jul 17, 2019)

18?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 17, 2019)

17?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 20, 2019)

13


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 20, 2019)

18


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 21, 2019)

4356 5865 9467?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 21, 2019)

7.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 22, 2019)

20


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 22, 2019)

16


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 22, 2019)

16?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 22, 2019)

19.

Guess mine.

(Hint: Look at my birth date in Today's Birthdays. *Wink*)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)

The big 21 ayyy


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 22, 2019)

21 or 22


----------



## kapp (Jul 22, 2019)

16


----------



## Pondo (Jul 24, 2019)

14, maybe 15


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

If I didn’t already know I’d say 20

*shrugs*


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 25, 2019)

22


----------



## Pondo (Jul 25, 2019)

uhhh 13?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 25, 2019)

14...?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 26, 2019)

16?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2019)

Hmmm... 14 ?


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

idk, 17?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

14?


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

noope 

18?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 28, 2019)

16?


----------



## dedenne (Jul 28, 2019)

12


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 28, 2019)

14?


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

19?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 28, 2019)

20?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 28, 2019)

20?


----------



## gobby (Jul 29, 2019)

24?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2019)

Hmm... 17 ?


----------



## Pondo (Jul 29, 2019)

hrmmmm, 20


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm thinking of 21.


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

18?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 29, 2019)

Im thinking........15???


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

H, never really seen you around, but just from the look of it I would say... 17 ?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

22


----------



## Pondo (Jul 30, 2019)

18


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 31, 2019)

Uh, probably... 23?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

Hm... 16?


----------



## hzl (Jul 31, 2019)

20?


----------



## dedenne (Jul 31, 2019)

22


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 31, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Hm... 16?



Princess Mipha, I appreciate your compliment, a lot of people think I'm 14. I'm actually turning 20 on the 16th of October lol.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2019)

i'd say more 22


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 31, 2019)

Haha, I wish.


You're probably... 25???


----------



## Pondo (Jul 31, 2019)

Hmmmm yeah you seem 19 (as you are)


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 31, 2019)

21?? I really don’t know, I’m horrible at this.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 31, 2019)

20?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 31, 2019)

17?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 31, 2019)

You know what, 19.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 31, 2019)

Well, other than 20, maybe you're 21 or 22?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2019)

17


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 1, 2019)

Approximately 19


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 1, 2019)

5+10=15 then bisect photosynthesis and the perpendicularity and I'll say 20


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2019)

12 ? :V


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 1, 2019)

Nopeeee

15?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 1, 2019)

if i didn't know any better i'd say 16 lmao


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2019)

14


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 1, 2019)

Hmm. 18? 

(Nice Sombra btw... is she your main?)


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 2, 2019)

16


----------



## Dim (Aug 2, 2019)

I think you're 11


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2019)

Hmm.. 14 ?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 2, 2019)

Nox said:


> I think you're 11



I was when I joined 

Also are you 15?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

97


----------



## rianne (Aug 4, 2019)

30


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

21?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

45


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

15-20 or 30+


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

Neither one lol

Probably anywhere between the ages of 1-13


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

25/26 somewhere around there


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

22


----------



## Pondo (Aug 4, 2019)

Hmmmm 15


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 5, 2019)

21


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 5, 2019)

17??


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 5, 2019)

Mh.... 13 ? o:


----------



## xhyloh (Aug 5, 2019)

18?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2019)

26


----------



## seeds (Aug 5, 2019)

21


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

19?


----------



## dedenne (Aug 6, 2019)

if i didnt kno i would guess 12


----------



## Beanz (Aug 6, 2019)

23?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

17


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

14?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2019)

*gasp*

23..?


----------



## seeds (Aug 6, 2019)

15...lol


----------



## dedenne (Aug 6, 2019)

17?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 6, 2019)

21


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

21?


----------



## sarahac (Aug 7, 2019)

idk, like 13 or 14?


----------



## dedenne (Aug 7, 2019)

20


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

18 maybe?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

17?


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 12, 2019)

19 maybe, on an unrelated note that sig is gorgeous


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 12, 2019)

i'd say 20


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

i wanna say 17

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cwynne said:


> 19 maybe, on an unrelated note that sig is gorgeous



aww, thanks


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 13, 2019)

16-19 ps nice sig! I luv the city theme!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

i wanna say 11

everyone says my sig is gr8


----------



## Pondo (Aug 13, 2019)

14


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 14, 2019)

19?


----------



## dumplen (Aug 14, 2019)

20


----------



## happyhailey (Aug 14, 2019)

18?


----------



## seeds (Aug 15, 2019)

15


----------



## dumplen (Aug 15, 2019)

21


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 15, 2019)

18


----------



## rianne (Aug 16, 2019)

19


----------



## seeds (Aug 16, 2019)

17 ;0


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2019)

18?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2019)

20 
woahwoah


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2019)

14.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 16, 2019)

would guess 12


----------



## buniichu (Aug 16, 2019)

18?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2019)

17?


----------



## duckykate (Aug 16, 2019)

eleven


----------



## buniichu (Aug 16, 2019)

19?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 16, 2019)

13!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 16, 2019)

17


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 17, 2019)

21


----------



## Pondo (Aug 17, 2019)

Still seems 14 to me idk


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 22, 2019)

20


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 22, 2019)

If I didn't know I'd say like 16


----------



## jacex (Aug 23, 2019)

Eh like 15


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 23, 2019)

14?


----------



## neoratz (Aug 24, 2019)

13 ┌(・。・)┘♪


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2019)

18


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 24, 2019)

22


----------



## tumut (Aug 24, 2019)

One. Its obvious youre in your first stages of moral development.


----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2019)

17


----------



## Hat' (Sep 2, 2019)

16!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 2, 2019)

18


----------



## buniichu (Sep 2, 2019)

19


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)

16


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

25, idk


----------



## will. (Sep 2, 2019)

22


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)

20



xRileyx said:


> 25, idk



Damn spot on


----------



## peppy villager (Sep 2, 2019)

23


----------



## seeds (Sep 2, 2019)

20...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 3, 2019)

19


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2019)

22


----------



## gobby (Sep 3, 2019)

14


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

20


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 3, 2019)

20


----------



## will. (Sep 3, 2019)

23?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 4, 2019)

Either 17 or 24... hmmm owo​


----------



## Dude.. (Sep 4, 2019)

15


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 4, 2019)

Prob young. Like 14-15.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 5, 2019)

20?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2019)

13


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 5, 2019)

22


----------



## sushigoround (Sep 6, 2019)

16


----------



## buniichu (Sep 6, 2019)

20


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

15 I think


----------



## dedenne (Sep 6, 2019)

would think ur 18


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 6, 2019)

Like, 16


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 6, 2019)

23


----------



## will. (Sep 7, 2019)

15


----------



## Halony (Sep 7, 2019)

19?


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2019)

23


----------



## lord (Nov 10, 2019)

5.


----------



## Zura (Nov 10, 2019)

17


----------



## lord (Nov 10, 2019)

zero


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 10, 2019)

16


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2019)

22


----------



## lord (Nov 10, 2019)

17


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2019)

46.....


----------



## lord (Nov 10, 2019)

12 : )


----------



## Zura (Nov 10, 2019)

15


----------



## lord (Nov 10, 2019)

13~


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 10, 2019)

Still 16

really makes you wonder though


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm thinking of 30.


----------



## Zura (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh boy around 20, right?


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2019)

Can't wait for people to think I'm 10 years younger than I actually am again

Hmmmmmmm, 26? Oh I got ninja'd, 23?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2019)

24?


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 10, 2019)

16?


----------



## Zura (Nov 10, 2019)

17


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 10, 2019)

25


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

17


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2019)

FairyGardens said:


> 16?



I was 16 when I joined the forums LOL

Got ninja’d

15


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 10, 2019)

22?


----------



## will. (Nov 11, 2019)

15


----------



## Zura (Nov 11, 2019)

23?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 11, 2019)

21. owo?​


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 11, 2019)

22?


----------



## Holla (Nov 11, 2019)

20


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

23


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 11, 2019)

20-25?


----------



## Zura (Nov 11, 2019)

25?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 14, 2019)

23?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2019)

16?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2019)

21 owo​


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

18-19?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2019)

20


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

17?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 14, 2019)

15


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2019)

26


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

20??


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm probably really bad at this but I am going to say 19?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2019)

24


----------



## hamster (Nov 22, 2019)

14


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 22, 2019)

22


----------



## lsabella (Nov 22, 2019)

17?


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2019)

16


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 22, 2019)

25


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

42?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2019)

15


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

22?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 23, 2019)

16


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

17?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Probably around 14-16


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

18?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 23, 2019)

mmmmm 16


----------



## Zura (Nov 23, 2019)

20?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

26?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2019)

16


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 23, 2019)

21


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2019)

20


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

23?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 23, 2019)

13


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 23, 2019)

15?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 23, 2019)

42


----------



## rianne (Nov 23, 2019)

16?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

19?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 24, 2019)

18?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

22?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 24, 2019)

14


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

23?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

20? I think I've guessed for you before but I forget what I said n.n


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 24, 2019)

21?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

18?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2019)

16


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

28?


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2019)

17?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

26?


----------



## lsabella (Dec 8, 2019)

15? :}


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Dec 9, 2019)

17?


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 9, 2019)

15?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2019)

14?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 9, 2019)

Hm.. 18?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

20?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

18?


----------



## SCORPA15 (Dec 9, 2019)

16?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 9, 2019)

20-25?


----------



## Zura (Dec 9, 2019)

18-19?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

21?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

16?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

15?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

15 to you too


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

16


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

17


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

20?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Uh, 19?
Yeah I'm gonna stop posting on this thread from now on


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

TheMCButterfly said:


> Uh, 19?
> Yeah I'm gonna stop posting on this thread from now on



lmao i'm 24 ^-^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 9, 2019)

24??


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

correct 

21?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 9, 2019)

Galaxy brain

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops no bUT 24??


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

26?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

16


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

20?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

17?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

16?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> 16?



im so hurt..

17?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

21


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> 21



wow so close.. 20 actually.

19?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

19?

Just saw that you said you were 20. I was close.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

17?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 22, 2019)

20ish? ;;


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

25?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 23, 2019)

15?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

18?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

19?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)

17?


----------



## cIementine (Dec 26, 2019)

21?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

18?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

21?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

16-17 maybe


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

23?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

17 years old


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 27, 2019)

18


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

25?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

17


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2019)

22


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 28, 2019)

16?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

15?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

30?


----------



## hamster (Dec 28, 2019)

14


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

2 because hamsters don't generally live very long


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

30?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> 30?



No! I'm 23 ahaha

16?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

23


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 28, 2019)

19


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

18?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

16


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

22?


----------



## Hurricane Myranda (Dec 29, 2019)

*Based off your profile and past posts/threads (I'm not a stalker, I promise)... early 20's?​*


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

15


----------



## Balverine (Dec 29, 2019)

Late teens, like 17 or 18?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

Nope, haha.

24?


----------



## lsabella (Dec 29, 2019)

my initial though was 17 but i just read the thing above

20?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Dec 29, 2019)

22 maybe?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

25?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

16?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

271 months old


----------



## rianne (Dec 31, 2019)

19?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

21?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

15?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

22?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

16?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 10, 2020)

15?


----------



## allainah (Mar 10, 2020)

19?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 10, 2020)

22?


----------



## allainah (Mar 10, 2020)

super super close i legit just turned 23 (im old v_v)

21?


----------



## Elov (Mar 10, 2020)

Was going to say 20, but 23 lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2020)

23?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

Like, 28?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 10, 2020)

19?


----------



## Elov (Mar 10, 2020)

17?

Edit - well I was very wrong. I think I'm going to take year joined dates into consideration for my guesses from now on lol.


----------



## Dim (Mar 10, 2020)

15?


----------



## sierra (Mar 10, 2020)

18


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 10, 2020)

20?


----------



## Limon (Mar 10, 2020)

19 maybe?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 10, 2020)

24? idk no idea, I don't really know you ;u;


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 10, 2020)

26?  IDK you that well hehe


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

13? Lol


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 10, 2020)

14...?

_lol I know that ain't fair- but I thought you were 25 at first_


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 10, 2020)

20?


----------



## Elov (Mar 10, 2020)

17?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

25?


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 10, 2020)

15?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 10, 2020)

25?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

30?


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

i’ve seen your bio so uh,, 14 lol


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

21


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 11, 2020)

16?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

14


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

17


----------



## lars708 (Mar 11, 2020)

21


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

21


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

uh,, 19


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 11, 2020)

23


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

19


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

13?


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

20?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

19?


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

24?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

22?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

22?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 11, 2020)

18?


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

22


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

23


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 11, 2020)

27?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

23?


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

15?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2020)

23?


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

yall all know i'm old now ;-;

19?


----------



## Zura (Mar 11, 2020)

17!


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

20?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 12, 2020)

20?


----------



## sierra (Mar 12, 2020)

22?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 12, 2020)

26?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 12, 2020)

18?


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 12, 2020)

17?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 12, 2020)

19


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 12, 2020)

13?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)

20?


----------



## Holla (Mar 12, 2020)

22?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 12, 2020)

18?


----------



## sierra (Mar 12, 2020)

13?


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

20?


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 31, 2020)

18?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 31, 2020)

25?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 31, 2020)

26?


----------



## Jhin (Mar 31, 2020)

20?


----------



## Lime_ (Mar 31, 2020)

22??


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

17?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

Teenager


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

15?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 4, 2020)

21?


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 4, 2020)

19?


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 4, 2020)

15?


----------



## Champagne (Apr 4, 2020)

17??


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 5, 2020)

16..


----------



## Imitation (Apr 5, 2020)

22?


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 5, 2020)

19!


----------



## Champagne (Apr 5, 2020)

Bubbsart said:


> 16..


If that were true I'd have joined the site when I was 10 lol! Also, 20 for above


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 5, 2020)

23?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2020)

Gonna take a wild guess, 17?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 5, 2020)

29?


----------



## allainah (Apr 5, 2020)

16?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 6, 2020)

18?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2020)

16


----------



## mother (Apr 7, 2020)

15?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2020)

20?


----------



## Shampsto (Apr 7, 2020)

Early 20s? Maybe 23?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 7, 2020)

25?


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

14?


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 8, 2020)

20


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 8, 2020)

P sure you're 14


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 8, 2020)

20


----------



## Beanz (Apr 8, 2020)

18


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou (Apr 8, 2020)

17?


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 8, 2020)

18


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

16


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

25?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)

14 or 15


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

23?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 8, 2020)

15


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)

16


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

19?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 9, 2020)

18?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 9, 2020)

21?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

16?


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

23?


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

18?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

Maybe like 19


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

16? ;/


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 10, 2020)

20?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 10, 2020)

early 20s


----------



## mocha. (Apr 10, 2020)

24?


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

15


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

19??


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 10, 2020)

17


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

15


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 10, 2020)

I think 18 or 19?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

20 something?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2020)

14


----------



## rainywave (Apr 11, 2020)

16 or 17


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm gonna guess 15?


----------



## j1119 (Apr 11, 2020)

By your taste in pop culture in your pfp, 19?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 11, 2020)

DID I JUST GET ROASTED? This is a pfp I made a few years ago since gif avatar are disabled right now. I'll guess for you 20.


----------



## j1119 (Apr 11, 2020)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> DID I JUST GET ROASTED? This is a pfp I made a few years ago since gif avatar are disabled right now. I'll guess for you 20.


Incorrect, but I'm flattered :>


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2020)

15


----------



## mocha. (Apr 11, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> 15


nope but surprisingly I've been told I look 15 before lol.

26?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

Early to mid 20s?


----------



## petaI (Apr 11, 2020)

mid 20s?


----------



## allainah (Apr 11, 2020)

17?


----------



## Geowlett (Apr 12, 2020)

22?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2020)

18?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 12, 2020)

15?


----------



## IKI (Apr 12, 2020)

20?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 12, 2020)

16 or 17 maybe?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2020)

20?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2020)

19?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 12, 2020)

14


----------



## JeanneChan (Apr 12, 2020)

16-17


----------



## Beanz (Apr 12, 2020)

24?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 12, 2020)

11 lmao


(It's because of the name)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2020)

17


----------



## petaI (Apr 13, 2020)

late 20s?? early 30s maybe??


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2020)

18?


----------



## meo (Apr 13, 2020)

Early 20's...21?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 13, 2020)

20?


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2020)

14


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2020)

16


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 24, 2020)

22


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 24, 2020)

16?


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

uhh 15?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2020)

19?


----------



## Ruruji (Apr 24, 2020)

19


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

17?


----------



## Zerous (Apr 24, 2020)

17


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 24, 2020)

14?


----------



## Zerous (Apr 24, 2020)

13


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2020)

13?


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 24, 2020)

17


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 24, 2020)

14


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 24, 2020)

25?


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 24, 2020)

19?


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 24, 2020)

16?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 24, 2020)

18?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 24, 2020)

20?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 24, 2020)

Early 20s?


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

16?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 27, 2020)

around 20?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 27, 2020)

22


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

14


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 27, 2020)

19.6


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2020)

13?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 27, 2020)

22?


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 27, 2020)

Maybe like 25?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> 22?


So close, but no.

22?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 27, 2020)

32?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 27, 2020)

Uh... 30?


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 27, 2020)

16?


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 27, 2020)

21?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 27, 2020)

17?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 27, 2020)

80?


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 28, 2020)

23?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

19?


----------



## ThePondGirl (Apr 28, 2020)

17?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 28, 2020)

13?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

18?


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 28, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> 17?


16!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 28, 2020)

15 ?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

21...?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 28, 2020)

18?


----------



## Darcy94x (Apr 28, 2020)

18


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 28, 2020)

21?????


----------



## Darcy94x (Apr 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> 21?????


25 nearly 26 wish I was 21!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

....25?

Seeing the answer right in front of me ruins the fun.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 28, 2020)

19?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

17?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 28, 2020)

Once again, 18?


----------



## petaI (Apr 28, 2020)

16??


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

19?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 29, 2020)

100


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2020)

First time someone actually guessed an age that's higher than I am.

Uh... 29?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

Early 20s?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Around 20


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

fourteen or fifteen maybe?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

13


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2020)

18...?


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 29, 2020)

Since you said people kept guessing too young, 28?


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

seventeen?



Rosewater said:


> 13


I wish


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

20?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2020)

21?


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm awful at these...

27?


----------



## petaI (Apr 29, 2020)

15 or 16?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Like 25?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2020)

15?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

16?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

20...?


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 30, 2020)

ageGuess++;
(28)

last guess for me was pretty off :>


----------



## aericell (Apr 30, 2020)

19


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

20...?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 30, 2020)

24?


----------



## SCORPA15 (Apr 30, 2020)

22


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 30, 2020)

hmmm 26


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 30, 2020)

19?


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 30, 2020)

close but not quite.

24?


----------



## Voodoo (Apr 30, 2020)

21?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 30, 2020)

24?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2020)

16?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

17?


----------



## Lauryn (May 1, 2020)

21


----------



## xara (May 1, 2020)

19?


----------



## aericell (May 1, 2020)

19


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

20...?


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2020)

18?


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

17?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

20?


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

19?


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

18?


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

20..?


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2020)

25?


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 2, 2020)

19?


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2020)

15?


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 2, 2020)

No, and I think you are a week old


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

uh,, 13


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

19?


----------



## locker (May 2, 2020)

28‽


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

17?


----------



## Lovi (May 3, 2020)

Maybe early twenties? Maybe late teens? I'd say around eighteen to twenty one :'D

Split the difference- 19?


----------



## rhinoo (May 3, 2020)

I'd say 18


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

16-20.


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

20-25


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

19?


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

21?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2020)

Hmmm, 19?


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

14?


----------



## jreamgardner (May 3, 2020)

25


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

16


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2020)

I'm thinking.. 14? 15?


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

17...?


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

19


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

15?


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2020)

21?


----------



## moonolotl (May 3, 2020)

ive never seen you but from your pic/signature id guess like 22 to 30???


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

17?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

20?


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

21?


----------



## moonolotl (May 4, 2020)

20?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (May 4, 2020)

Maybe 20


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

22?


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

23?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

28?


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

23?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> 23?


I'm almost 21, but I wish i was older lol. I think you were born in 1997?


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I'm almost 21, but I wish i was older lol. I think you were born in 1997?


Nope, a little older than that. But good guess.

Uh... 20?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Yah, I'm 20. I will take another guess, 1995?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (May 4, 2020)

lol 20


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Uh... 21?



Jessy_Azran said:


> Yah, I'm 20. I will take another guess, 1995?


That's really close...


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

1996


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

16


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Older. You might be 14?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

Close, but not quite!


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

15


----------



## Arcticfox5 (May 4, 2020)

15?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Close, but not quite!


16


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

13


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

No!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

17


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

OH HELL NO


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

18?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

AAAAAA NO


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

1000


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

WTH


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

jk jk maybe 19


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

TOO HIGH!


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

Uhh 15?


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

are you 14.5


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

Neither


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

13, 12, or 11


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

✌✌✌✌✌✌

The last 1


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

you did it sugaryy


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

14?



Jessy_Azran said:


> 1996


Aaah, no.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

1993 @Jirachi100


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

20?



Jessy_Azran said:


> 1993 @Jirachi100


Uh, try again?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

1992, wait, did i miss 1994 cause i cant count 1 to 10


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> 1992, wait, did i miss 1994 cause i cant count 1 to 10


Yeah, you skipped 1994. I'll pretend this counts as you getting it finally lol.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

So you're 26


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> So you're 26


No, that's at the end of the year.


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

25


----------



## skylucario (May 5, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> 25


24


----------



## Kurb (May 5, 2020)

16


----------



## skylucario (May 5, 2020)

Kurb said:


> 16


(lol no, i’m turning 19 soon, but not *that* far off)
17?


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2020)

skylucario said:


> 24


You're way off

18


----------



## skylucario (May 5, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> You're way off
> 
> 18


lol, whoops, i typoed. meant 14

@ the next person: skip me


----------



## qwyzxv7 (May 6, 2020)

i guess would guess 16 for sugarry


----------



## Frochi25 (May 6, 2020)

qwyzxv7 said:


> i guess would guess 16 for sugarry


23


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

25?


----------



## Frochi25 (May 6, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> 25?


(You are very off, I’m still a minor)

24


----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)

15?


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

20?


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

21?


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

you have toyhou.se and instagram and so im thinking sort of younger, like 18 maybe?


----------



## Seastar (May 7, 2020)

22?


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> 22?


way off

also im thinking like 25 for you now maybe???


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

17?


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> 17?


Very close!

Im thinking maybe 19/20?


----------



## Rosewater (May 7, 2020)

18?


----------



## xlisapisa (May 7, 2020)

22?


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> 18?


16!
(next person just skip me because ive given the answer lol)


----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

xlisapisa said:


> -


23?


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

22?


----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

25?


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

23?


----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

You're 26 at the end of the year.


----------



## Llunavale (May 8, 2020)

21?


----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

24?


----------



## ecstasy (May 8, 2020)

22?


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

19?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 8, 2020)

100


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

...50?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 8, 2020)

200?


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

Humans don't live that long, right?

30?


----------



## necrofantasia (May 8, 2020)

15?


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

18?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 8, 2020)

Oof, I can't remember. Uh, 24?


----------



## Dormire (May 8, 2020)

23?


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

22?


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2020)

18


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

19?


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2020)

25


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

23


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

18


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

17?


----------



## Beanz (May 9, 2020)

14?


----------



## allainah (May 9, 2020)

24? stolen

17?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

18?


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

250


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Pfffft.

Uh... 21?


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

70?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Hahahaha

Uh... 23?


----------



## Mick (May 9, 2020)

20?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

15?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

16...?


----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

24-26?

Quite an old member


----------



## Loubelle (May 9, 2020)

19?


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

18?


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

19??


----------



## JeffreyAC (May 10, 2020)

18!


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)

20?


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

23


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Umm 19


----------



## Loubelle (May 15, 2020)

18?


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

19?


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

20?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

16


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

15?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

16 or 17


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

18?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

14


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 18, 2020)

Probably 24ish?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

20


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 18, 2020)

18?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

17?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

20?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 18, 2020)

19?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

(asziljk no)
18?


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

17?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

oof 

19?


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

20?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 18, 2020)

27?


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

A little too high.

21?


----------



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

22?


----------



## Saikarie (May 19, 2020)

Mmmmm 20?


----------



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

ooo so close!
19?


----------



## Saikarie (May 19, 2020)

Ahh kinda low!

21?


----------



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

yes correct!! 

24?


----------



## Saikarie (May 19, 2020)

So close!

Lmao I got your age so: 21 and 3 months?


----------



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

hmm a little more than that!
23?


----------



## Saikarie (May 19, 2020)

wearebap said:


> hmm a little more than that!
> 23?


Other way!

21 years, 5 months?


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

25...?


----------



## Saikarie (May 19, 2020)

Ding ding ding we have a winner!

24?


----------



## IonicKarma (May 19, 2020)

it doesn't work well when the answer is right above me ;-; so ill pretend I guessed 21


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

20...?


----------



## Clock (May 19, 2020)

20?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 19, 2020)

22?


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

21?


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

Was it 24


----------



## cami_tayler (May 19, 2020)

19


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

23...?


----------



## aericell (May 19, 2020)

22


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

24...?


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2020)

6


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

You're implying I was born the same year I joined. Really?

Hmm... 19?


----------



## Lightmare (May 19, 2020)

18


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

20?


----------



## Elov (May 19, 2020)

21?


----------



## Rosewater (May 19, 2020)

24?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 19, 2020)

23?


----------



## Rosewater (May 19, 2020)

25?


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

24


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

25..?


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

20?


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

21...?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 19, 2020)

23?


----------



## moonolotl (May 19, 2020)

im so bad at guessing these
like 25???


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 19, 2020)

18?


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

25?


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

18...?


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

15... sorry.


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

18?


----------



## Hikari (May 22, 2020)

15?


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Why does everyone think I'm so young?

Uh... 20?


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)

2,500. Immortal


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

20ish


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

24


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

18?


----------



## ShadowDire (May 22, 2020)

22?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

17?


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Uh... 16?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

15??


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

I'm starting to think Splatoon makes me look younger.
Uh... 17?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

16??


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

You are far off.
15...?


----------



## biibii (May 22, 2020)

22


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

uhh 24


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

14?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> You are far off.
> 15...?


high or lower
17??

you are very close

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> 14?


Got it


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Uh... 14? XD



ForeverALoan said:


> high or lower


Higher. Please.


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

20??


----------



## biibii (May 22, 2020)

13


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

17??


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 23, 2020)

19?


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

21?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 23, 2020)

23?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

27?


----------



## SarahsNY (May 23, 2020)

17?


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 23, 2020)

23.


----------



## Emzy (May 23, 2020)

21?


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

25?


----------



## Lightmare (May 24, 2020)

24


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 24, 2020)

Around 26?


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

25?


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 24, 2020)

22?


----------



## Elov (May 24, 2020)

24?


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

24?


----------



## Flyffel (May 24, 2020)

20?


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

25?


----------



## SarahsNY (May 26, 2020)

18?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

20?


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

24/25


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Close enough.
Uh... 20?


----------



## Elov (May 26, 2020)

23?


----------



## LaFra (May 26, 2020)

17?


----------



## Emzy (May 26, 2020)

25?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

24?


----------



## Rabirin (May 26, 2020)

20?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 26, 2020)

19?


----------



## Kurb (May 26, 2020)

15ish


----------



## Rosewater (May 26, 2020)

24?


----------



## Elov (May 26, 2020)

25?


----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

18?


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

19


----------



## crepuscularrr (May 26, 2020)

im guessing 24?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

19?


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

24/25 again


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

14 (or 13,, can’t remember lmao)


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

eig-
eighteen?


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

19?


----------



## pamelarose (May 28, 2020)

17? Or 19?


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

21 maybe


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

20?


----------



## necrofantasia (May 28, 2020)

15?


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

18?


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

22?


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

getting closer ngl. 21?


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

24?


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

closer

22?


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

23?


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

emzy uwu colder

21?


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

21?

close but no cigar c;


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

*20 *_colder_


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

25?

colder boo


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

gottem

*22*


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

Blink. said:


> gottem
> 
> *22*


and i oop-_ so close_


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

23


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

Blink. said:


> 23



ding ding ding   turning 23 this year hehe


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

Emzy said:


> ding ding ding   turning 23 this year hehe


just wanna say Happy Early Bday and I hope I'm online when I see your bday


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

Blink. said:


> just wanna say Happy Early Bday and I hope I'm online when I see your bday


omg y r u so lovely <333 Thank you!!! have you had urs yet? :3


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

Emzy said:


> omg y r u so lovely <333 Thank you!!! have you had urs yet? :3


Mine was in March   are we in the wrong for bumping this LMAO


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

19 ??


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

17?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 30, 2020)

24?


----------



## biibii (May 30, 2020)

21


----------



## Taj (May 30, 2020)

13


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

19


----------



## biibii (May 30, 2020)

neester14 said:


> 13


WHY DO U KEEP DOING THIS TO ME

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> 19


16


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 30, 2020)

21


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2020)

24


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

19


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 30, 2020)

16.


----------



## LunaRover (May 30, 2020)

19?


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

16
(don't say it)


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

_60 bc your my grandpa_


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2020)

2


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> _60 bc your my grandpa_


(i said don't say it)
15


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

20?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

25?


----------



## Blink. (May 31, 2020)

24


----------



## helbels (May 31, 2020)

20?


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

got ninja'd
21?


----------



## Opal (May 31, 2020)

21?


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

16


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 31, 2020)

4


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> 4


REEEE

3


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 31, 2020)

19?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

I'm thinking 29.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

21?


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

20s?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

22?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

23/24


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 1, 2020)

16/17 maybe


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

15


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

20?


----------



## namiieco (Jun 10, 2020)

22


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

23?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

26?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

18


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

14...?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

25


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

19?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

15


----------



## LaFra (Jun 10, 2020)

26


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

58


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 10, 2020)

24


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

17


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 10, 2020)

19


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

21?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 10, 2020)

20


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 10, 2020)

13


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

21


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

14


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

20?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

19


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

18?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 10, 2020)

16?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

29


----------



## elo-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

20?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 10, 2020)

like 17, maybe


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

17 because projection /s


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

23


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

14


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

18?


----------



## shion (Jun 21, 2020)

19?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

18?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 21, 2020)

26, was it?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 22, 2020)

13


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Hmmm 16?


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

14,,


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

18!


----------



## pup (Jun 22, 2020)

15??


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2020)

22


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

18,,


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

17...?


----------



## Ciary (Jun 25, 2020)

23


----------



## Zerous (Jun 25, 2020)

19??


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

15?


----------



## Zerous (Jun 25, 2020)

17


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

16


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

18?


----------



## Ciary (Jun 25, 2020)

21


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

19


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

64
14


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

19


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

14


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

18


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

13


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

14


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 26, 2020)

25? I remember you saying it, but I don't remember it exactly.


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

16?


----------



## Zerous (Jun 26, 2020)

17


----------



## dumplen (Jun 26, 2020)

25


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

16


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

18?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

17


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

20?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

25


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 26, 2020)

14.


----------



## Mick (Jun 26, 2020)

23?


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 26, 2020)

18?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

17


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 26, 2020)

20


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

13


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 26, 2020)

14


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

16?


----------



## Zerous (Jun 28, 2020)

22?


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 28, 2020)

20?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

18?


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 28, 2020)

14


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

19


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

14


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

18?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

25


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

15


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

17


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

14?


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jun 29, 2020)

Definitely in their 20s


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 29, 2020)

19


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

12


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 29, 2020)

.......
21?


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

Ur like 12?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

14


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 29, 2020)

i'm not 
also I'd say 16


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

14!


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

14


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

16


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2020)

14


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

23 wow didn't know that  until now :O


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

15


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

19


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

14


----------



## Tutle (Jun 29, 2020)

13


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Tutle said:


> 13


16

wait, she liked your post.. hmm..


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

14


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Uhhhh 16?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 30, 2020)

26


----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

15


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 30, 2020)

19m


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

14?


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 30, 2020)

16(?)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

20.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 30, 2020)

16


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

20


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

14


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

13??


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 30, 2020)

17


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

18?


----------



## seularin (Jun 30, 2020)

14 .0.


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 30, 2020)

18


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 30, 2020)

20


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 30, 2020)

17?



ohare01 said:


> 20


thats actually right i had to do a doubletake though bc i lowkey thought i was still 19 for some reason


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 30, 2020)

Well, I would've guess 19, haha.


----------



## Mick (Jun 30, 2020)

20? :0


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 30, 2020)

21?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 30, 2020)

13


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

19.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

15?


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

22


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 1, 2020)

19?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

16?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

20


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

13


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

14?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Bump
25. 19 would have been my guess if I didn't know.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 10, 2020)

23?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

17?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Uhhh 14?


----------



## seularin (Jul 10, 2020)

14, fetus


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

21


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Uhhh 19?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

25


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 11, 2020)

13


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 11, 2020)

20


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

15


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

17..?


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

20+


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 11, 2020)

18


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

15


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2020)

17


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

21?


----------



## dedenne (Jul 11, 2020)

17?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

18


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2020)

16?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

T w e l v e


----------



## dedenne (Jul 13, 2020)

15


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> T w e l v e


i n c o r r e c t

19?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> i n c o r r e c t
> 
> 19?


_how_

youre incorrect too

Uh since you can apparently drive, 15?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

14

I totally guessed


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _how_
> 
> youre incorrect too
> 
> Uh since you can apparently drive, 15?


I would prefer not to say

you're 14
it says your age


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I would prefer not to say
> 
> you're 14
> it says your age


_shut_

ummm 16

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



Lavamaize said:


> 14
> 
> I totally guessed


_*shut*_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _shut_
> 
> ummm 16


I SAID I WOULD PREFER NOT TO SAY
but I can drive, yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I SAID I WOULD PREFER NOT TO SAY
> but I can drive, yes


_*okay but I'm just playing the game
you're 15 or 16*_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> _*okay but I'm just playing the game
> you're 15 or 16*_


sure

16

totally


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

17


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> 17


ugghhhh fine yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

17...maybe? Idk


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 17...maybe? Idk


yes.  @Lavamaize guessed it

@Your Local Wild Child ru 18?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

lol we need to break the chain then


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Uhh 15


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes, I have reached a new level of existence. I am now referred to as “The Lavamaize” lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 13, 2020)

Hm, 19?


----------



## seularin (Jul 13, 2020)

3teen


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

8teen


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 13, 2020)

9teen


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 13, 2020)

17


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 13, 2020)

20
Also that's a lot of bells


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 13, 2020)

uhh 15?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 13, 2020)

13


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 13, 2020)

17?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

23


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Uhhh maybe 17?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

23


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

15


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 13, 2020)

Uhhh 20?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

26.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

25


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

21


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 13, 2020)

17?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

18?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

19? idk lol


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 14, 2020)

18?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

turtleyawesome55 said:


> 18?


no i'm 17 lol
16?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 14, 2020)

17


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

20


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

14


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

16?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

17


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

25


----------



## nightxshift (Jul 14, 2020)

Dammit, I read your age in your bio. 14


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

crap

Uhh probably like 19 or 20


----------



## nightxshift (Jul 14, 2020)

oo I feel flattered lol


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

7teen


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

ate teen


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

not old enough to drink


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

18


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> not old enough to drink


hehe.. woops 

and 21


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

yep I'll go with 9teen?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

6teen


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

14


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

fetus 
jk 19


----------



## naelyn (Jul 14, 2020)

16


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

18


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

same guess wow
14.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> GAH WHAT HOW
> 14.


??
16 still


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Before you ninjad me, I also guessed 18. I just edited
Still 14


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

15


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

19


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 15, 2020)

25.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 6, 2021)

19


----------



## nightxshift (Jan 6, 2021)

20


----------



## Toska (Jan 6, 2021)

20?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 6, 2021)

21...?


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 6, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jan 6, 2021)

27 I don’t know?


----------



## Toska (Jan 6, 2021)

16?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 6, 2021)

16?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 6, 2021)

18


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 6, 2021)

20?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 6, 2021)

17


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 6, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> 17


not even close lol, how's my guess?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jan 7, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> not even close lol, how's my guess?


not very close

27?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 7, 2021)

Ding ding ding! You nailed it!

24?


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2021)

27 ;-; i saw the other post above haha but if i didnt see it id think you were like 20-24


----------



## milktae (Jan 7, 2021)

16


----------



## nightxshift (Jan 7, 2021)

17


----------



## Neb (Jan 7, 2021)

16?


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 7, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jan 7, 2021)

19?


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 7, 2021)

15? :3


----------



## Toska (Jan 7, 2021)

19?


----------



## milktae (Jan 7, 2021)

21?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 7, 2021)

hmm, 17?


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 8, 2021)

Toska said:


> 19?


Noooo ^-^

Person above me 18??


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jan 8, 2021)

21 maybe?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 8, 2021)

25 perhaps?


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 8, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 8, 2021)

20?


----------



## Jessi (Jan 8, 2021)

20


----------



## Fraxxo (Jan 8, 2021)

21?


----------



## Neb (Jan 8, 2021)

24


----------



## milktae (Jan 8, 2021)

19?


----------



## Fraxxo (Jan 8, 2021)

Neb said:


> 24


Bzzz, wrong ahah

20?
Idk why, I alway tend to think people are around this age...


----------



## Neb (Jan 8, 2021)

milktae said:


> 19?


Close!

I’ll try guessing 15 this time.


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 8, 2021)

i was gonna guess 19 haha, but 20?


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2021)

18?


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 8, 2021)

16? :3


----------



## milktae (Jan 8, 2021)

20?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

hm 15


----------



## Toska (Jan 8, 2021)

I know you're 13, but if I didn't I'd guess maybe 16?


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2021)

21?


----------



## milktae (Jan 8, 2021)

17?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jan 8, 2021)

maybe 16?


----------



## Neb (Jan 8, 2021)

14


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 8, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Toska (Jan 8, 2021)

15?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

19


----------



## Holla (Jan 8, 2021)

I saw 13 in your bio but I was gonna guess 20 lol way off


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 8, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2021)

18?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

uhhhh 16?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 8, 2021)

99


----------



## Toska (Jan 8, 2021)

21?


----------



## MeikoHonma (Jan 8, 2021)

23


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 8, 2021)

15?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 9, 2021)

19?


----------



## Neb (Jan 9, 2021)

17?


----------



## Toska (Jan 9, 2021)

Says you're 18, I would've guessed around 20?


----------



## milktae (Jan 9, 2021)

23?


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 9, 2021)

Uhmmm 20


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2021)

15?


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 10, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## milktae (Jan 10, 2021)

19?


----------



## Neb (Jan 10, 2021)

15?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 10, 2021)

I initially thought 20


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 12, 2021)

gonna guess 15? (just going for random numbers lol)


----------



## Toska (Jan 12, 2021)

19?

(Just checked, I actually got it right :O)


----------



## Cutesy (Jan 13, 2021)

21?


----------



## Zerous (Jan 13, 2021)

19?


----------



## Neb (Jan 13, 2021)

23?


----------



## milktae (Jan 13, 2021)

18?


----------



## Toska (Jan 13, 2021)

20?


----------



## Zerous (Jan 13, 2021)

19?


----------



## Neb (Jan 13, 2021)

16?


----------



## Toska (Jan 14, 2021)

18?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 14, 2021)

Was it 19?


----------



## milktae (Jan 14, 2021)

14?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 14, 2021)

hmm... 16?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 14, 2021)

16


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 14, 2021)

10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 14, 2021)

162


----------



## Toska (Jan 14, 2021)

If I didn't know you were 13, I would've guessed 16.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 16, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 16, 2021)

20?


----------



## milktae (Jan 16, 2021)

17?


----------



## Jhine7 (Jan 16, 2021)

22


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 16, 2021)

29


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 17, 2021)

20?


----------



## xara (Jan 17, 2021)

22?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 17, 2021)

Hmm 19


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 17, 2021)

i was gonna guess 15 but ur profile says 13
i was close lol


----------



## lana. (Jan 17, 2021)

i would’ve guessed 20 if it didn’t see 19 on ur profile!


----------



## Toska (Jan 17, 2021)

24?


----------



## Zura (Jan 18, 2021)

um 25?


----------



## Neb (Jan 18, 2021)

19?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2021)

18?


----------



## Neb (Jan 19, 2021)

21?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 19, 2021)

If I didn't know your age, I would've guessed 21.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jan 19, 2021)

id guess 16 if i didnt know

also hii its been a while


----------



## milktae (Jan 19, 2021)

15?


----------



## Neb (Jan 19, 2021)

16?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jan 19, 2021)

23


----------



## Balverine (Jan 19, 2021)

16?


----------



## Zura (Jan 19, 2021)

28?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2021)

25?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 19, 2021)

23?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 19, 2021)

15?


----------



## milktae (Jan 19, 2021)

14?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2021)

18?


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m going to guess late teens/early 20s! 19-21?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 20, 2021)

hmm 22?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2021)

If I didn't know I would've guessed 16?


----------



## milktae (Jan 20, 2021)

20?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 5, 2021)

16


----------



## Toska (Feb 5, 2021)

18?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 5, 2021)

19?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 5, 2021)

24?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 5, 2021)

Hm, 20?


----------



## milktae (Feb 6, 2021)

4teen?


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2021)

uhh 17?


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2021)

19?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 7, 2021)

23?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 7, 2021)

19?


----------



## milktae (Feb 7, 2021)

20?


----------



## DVD (Feb 7, 2021)

Idk 16?


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 7, 2021)

28?


----------



## Neb (Feb 7, 2021)

17


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 7, 2021)

27


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 7, 2021)

21?


----------



## King koopa (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm probably wrong but 18-19?


----------



## milktae (Feb 7, 2021)

17 ?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 7, 2021)

I can see you being 15 or 16


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 7, 2021)

16? I can't recall lol


----------



## Neb (Feb 7, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 16 if I didn’t know.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 7, 2021)

19?


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2021)

17?


----------



## milktae (Feb 7, 2021)

15? no idea lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 8, 2021)

i'm not sure, maybe 17-19?


----------



## Toska (Feb 8, 2021)

13?


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

23?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

hmm, 15 or 16 maybe?


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 8, 2021)

17?


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 8, 2021)

Early 20s?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 8, 2021)

20?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 8, 2021)

15?


----------



## Toska (Feb 9, 2021)

No idea... maybe 20?


----------



## DVD (Feb 9, 2021)

Maybe 18?


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Feb 9, 2021)

20


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 9, 2021)

23?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2021)

Somewhere around 19 probably.


----------



## Toska (Feb 9, 2021)

22?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 9, 2021)

20?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 10, 2021)

22?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 10, 2021)

16?


----------



## arikins (Feb 10, 2021)

19+ ?


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 10, 2021)

15-17??


----------



## 1787ProudWeeb (Feb 10, 2021)

15 or 16?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

Im gonna go for 17?


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 10, 2021)

Around 16 years old, I think? o:


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

20?


----------



## Holla (Feb 10, 2021)

18? Watch me be way off haha


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 10, 2021)

17


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

19?


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2021)

19?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 10, 2021)

23?


----------



## Hype (Feb 10, 2021)

20


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

28?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 10, 2021)

15-16?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

13-14 probably


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2021)

uhh,, 14?


----------



## Neb (Feb 14, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 22.


----------



## piske (Feb 16, 2021)

20?


----------



## Neb (Feb 16, 2021)

23?


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 23, 2021)

18?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 24, 2021)

17?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 24, 2021)

uhh 14?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 24, 2021)

17?
omg i adore ur avatar, cat noir is actually my life


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 24, 2021)

I would've guessed 20!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 24, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I would've guessed 20!


oof, technically ur not wrong lol, i'm 20 in less than a month


----------



## milktae (Feb 24, 2021)

probably 19 then lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 24, 2021)

Like 17 or 18


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 24, 2021)

19?


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2021)

I would have guess 15 or 16.


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 24, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> 17?


I always get mistaken for a 17/18 year old so your not wrong there but I am 24


----------



## duckykate (Feb 24, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I would have guess 15 or 16.



25 (skipping kittennoir bc they said their age so its not rly fair hehe)


----------



## milktae (Feb 24, 2021)

18?


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2021)

17?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 25, 2021)

26?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 25, 2021)

24?


----------



## Neb (Feb 25, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 16.


----------



## Holla (Feb 25, 2021)

Guessed 19 before checking out the profile woo.


----------



## milktae (Feb 25, 2021)

23?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 25, 2021)

17?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 25, 2021)

If I didn't know I'd guess 20

also congrats on your baby to-be : )


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Feb 27, 2021)

Maybe 16?


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 27, 2021)

17


----------



## Lynnatchii (Feb 27, 2021)

14


----------



## Neb (Feb 27, 2021)

22?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Feb 27, 2021)

If i don't know i would've guess 17


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 27, 2021)

22?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)

23?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Feb 27, 2021)

18 or something
P.S. I'm not even 20 yet


----------



## milktae (Feb 27, 2021)

17?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Feb 27, 2021)

14 or 15


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 27, 2021)

16?


----------



## Toska (Feb 27, 2021)

15?


----------



## Neb (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m going to guess 18?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 27, 2021)

17


----------



## Toska (Feb 27, 2021)

17?


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 27, 2021)

16?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)

gonna go for 20?


----------



## milktae (Feb 27, 2021)

18?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 27, 2021)

gonna go for 15?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 28, 2021)

If you ever said yours, I sure don't remember, so I'm gonna guess 15?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Feb 28, 2021)

15 maybe?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Feb 28, 2021)

Around 17ish maybe?


----------



## milktae (Feb 28, 2021)

17?


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 1, 2021)

I’m gonna say 13?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 1, 2021)

20?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Mar 1, 2021)

15


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 1, 2021)

16?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Mar 1, 2021)

17?


----------



## Neb (Mar 25, 2021)

15?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 25, 2021)

19


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2021)

21


----------



## Toska (Mar 25, 2021)

16?


----------



## jadetine (Mar 25, 2021)

Tree fitty... uhhh 25?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 25, 2021)

hmm.. 19?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 25, 2021)

uh... like 18-20?


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 25, 2021)

21?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Mar 25, 2021)

17-19


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 25, 2021)

22


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2021)

18


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2021)

17?


----------



## Toska (Mar 25, 2021)

22? (If I didn’t know your age already )


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 25, 2021)

23-25?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Mar 26, 2021)

21


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 26, 2021)

23


----------



## IonicKarma (Mar 26, 2021)

probably like, 14?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 26, 2021)

19?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2021)

13?


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 26, 2021)

19?


----------



## IonicKarma (Mar 26, 2021)

24?


----------



## Neb (Mar 26, 2021)

23?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 26, 2021)

uhhhh 18?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 26, 2021)

16?


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2021)

13?


----------



## Stil (Mar 26, 2021)

6


----------



## IonicKarma (Mar 26, 2021)

69


----------



## Stil (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2021)

Mid 20’s I’m guessing, somewhere around 27.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 26, 2021)

23, lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2021)

Why do I have a sneaking suspicion you just looked at my profile (or one of my posts) for that?  LOL.

Anyway, for you I’m going to guess 20.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 26, 2021)

If I didn't know I would've guessed maybe 19


----------



## Holla (Mar 26, 2021)

I know it’s incorrect but I probably would have guessed 18 if I didn’t know haha


----------



## MrRubixCube (Mar 26, 2021)

Just because sailor moon I’m guessing 24


----------



## mogyay (Mar 26, 2021)

26


----------



## King koopa (Mar 26, 2021)

hmm like 34


----------



## 0ni (Mar 26, 2021)

23


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 28, 2021)

23


----------



## Sid (Mar 28, 2021)

16?


----------



## biscuitapollo (Mar 28, 2021)

17/18


----------



## Neb (Mar 28, 2021)

17?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 28, 2021)

19-23?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 28, 2021)

Like 23


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2021)

This one is tough... maybe 15-19? Assuming closer to the former, though.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 28, 2021)

Hm, 17?


----------



## Stil (Mar 29, 2021)

6


----------



## Holla (Mar 29, 2021)

18 is my guess before checking their profile. Clearly I was wrong haha.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2021)

If I didn’t already know I’d say 21, XD


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 29, 2021)

I would have guessed 20 if I hadn't seen it yet!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 29, 2021)

Like 24


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 29, 2021)

24 maybe?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 30, 2021)

15?


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 30, 2021)

Around 20?


----------



## Toska (Mar 30, 2021)

27?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 30, 2021)

22


----------



## Fye (Mar 30, 2021)

15


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2021)

19


----------



## Toska (Mar 30, 2021)

17?


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 30, 2021)

22?


----------



## jiny (Mar 31, 2021)

20?


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 31, 2021)

18 maybe


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 31, 2021)

hmm...18 maybe?


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 31, 2021)

19?


----------



## Toska (Mar 31, 2021)

This one’s tough... maybe 19?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 1, 2021)

hmm...25?


----------



## milktae (Apr 1, 2021)

19?


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 1, 2021)

14


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 2, 2021)

19?


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Apr 13, 2021)

17


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

20?


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 13, 2021)

25


----------



## milktae (Apr 13, 2021)

26?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 13, 2021)

23?


----------



## Parkai (Apr 13, 2021)

17?


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm gonna guess 18


----------



## Toska (Apr 13, 2021)

23?


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

like 19?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2021)

If I didn't know, I woulda guess 14


----------



## Holla (May 3, 2021)

I probably would have said 18 if I didn’t know for some reason.


----------



## Toska (May 3, 2021)

Would’ve said 24 if I didn’t know!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

Somewhere between 18-20?


----------



## Meadows (May 4, 2021)

29


----------



## Looigi (May 4, 2021)

Probably like 25ish


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

23?


----------



## Beanz (May 4, 2021)

13


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

18?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

18?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 4, 2021)

15?


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 6, 2021)

18


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

20ish


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

19?


----------



## Looigi (May 6, 2021)

15


----------



## DaisyFan (May 7, 2021)

19?


----------



## Stil (May 7, 2021)

4


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

i would think you're like 19


----------



## Sophie23 (May 7, 2021)

20?


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

17?


----------



## Stnh (May 7, 2021)

14


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

13


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 7, 2021)

15?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

I would've guessed you were 16


----------



## Stnh (May 7, 2021)

Meraki said:


> 13


How did you know? 20


----------



## honeyaura (May 7, 2021)

Oh, well now I know lol - 13


----------



## Stnh (May 7, 2021)

honeyaura said:


> Oh, well now I know lol - 13


Lol 17


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

15?


----------



## Stnh (May 7, 2021)

16


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

17?


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

Would’ve said 16 if I didn’t know


----------



## Neb (May 7, 2021)

I’m guessing 14?


----------



## 0ni (May 7, 2021)

17? I really have no clue


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

Like 15


----------



## Neb (May 7, 2021)

I would've guessed 17 if I didn't know.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 7, 2021)

23 maybe


----------



## DerpyOnion (May 7, 2021)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> 23 maybe


14?


----------



## honeyaura (May 7, 2021)

Hmm 15?


----------



## Stnh (May 7, 2021)

19


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 10, 2021)

13?


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

for fun, 15


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 10, 2021)

13?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 10, 2021)

3?


----------



## Licorice (May 10, 2021)

19


----------



## DerpyOnion (May 10, 2021)

Licorice said:


> 19


18?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

17?


----------



## ecstasy (May 10, 2021)

i would guess if I didn't know like 14 or 15


----------



## neoratz (May 16, 2021)

already saw you were 15 cuz i just looked at your profile before coming here >_> but i would have guessed 16


----------



## Zerous (May 16, 2021)

Tbh if I didn't know I'd probably have guessed around 14-5ish


----------



## Neb (May 16, 2021)

16? I really don’t know.


----------



## Looigi (May 16, 2021)

22?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 16, 2021)

25?


----------



## Zerous (May 16, 2021)

probably would've said around 16 haha


----------



## tessa grace (May 16, 2021)

I would say 15


----------



## Neb (May 16, 2021)

13?


----------



## Toska (May 16, 2021)

Would’ve probably said 17 if I didn’t know.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (May 16, 2021)

*Toska.....well, to be fair I don’t know you....I’ll say they’re in their 20s....*


----------



## Stalfos (May 16, 2021)

I'm gonna guess 27.


----------



## King koopa (May 16, 2021)

Don't shoot me if I'm wrong but late 20's?


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 16, 2021)

18?


----------



## neoratz (May 16, 2021)

my guess is FIFTEEN (15)... i am so sorry if this is far off lol i went entirely off your about section and this post


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 16, 2021)

if i didn’t know i would have said 19 c:


----------



## Toska (May 16, 2021)

16...?


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2021)

20?


----------



## DaisyFan (May 24, 2021)

Myco said:


> 4



4?! Are you serious? LOL, no.

To someone above me, 18?


----------



## tessa grace (May 24, 2021)

hmmm- 16-17?


----------



## King koopa (May 24, 2021)

Like 14-15


----------



## Neb (May 24, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 17.


----------



## Toska (May 24, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 19!


----------



## tomatospooks666 (May 24, 2021)

25?


----------



## Lavamaize (May 24, 2021)

18?


----------



## Emolga59 (May 24, 2021)

15?


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 24, 2021)

18


----------



## Lavamaize (May 25, 2021)

19?


----------



## Toska (May 25, 2021)

17?


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

16?


----------



## 0ni (May 25, 2021)

20 (i've seen it under your username too many times now for me not to know lol) possibly would have put you around the 18-21 age range anyway


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

I'm thinkin 22-25.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 25, 2021)

20 but I feel like I’m cheating because I can see your age  I would’ve guessed around that age though!


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

I'm assuming 15, maybe 16. It's that or late 20's.


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

4?


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

3?


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

0?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 25, 2021)

9


----------



## IonicKarma (May 25, 2021)

12


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

56


----------



## IonicKarma (May 25, 2021)

69


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

420


----------



## IonicKarma (May 25, 2021)

3.141592653589793238462643383


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

666


----------



## IonicKarma (May 25, 2021)

1337


----------



## tessa grace (May 25, 2021)

17


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2021)

31 maybe?


----------



## Toska (May 25, 2021)

22?


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

17


----------



## Emolga59 (May 25, 2021)

19


----------



## tessa grace (May 26, 2021)

hmm... 21?


----------



## Lavamaize (May 26, 2021)

15


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

22


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2021)

16


----------



## Neb (May 26, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 22 if I didn’t know.


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

22


----------



## Toska (May 26, 2021)

If I didn’t know I would’ve said 23.


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

14


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 26, 2021)

19?


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

22


----------



## Toska (May 26, 2021)

Probably 22-23 if I didn’t know!


----------



## Zerous (May 26, 2021)

19?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 26, 2021)

20?


----------



## Toska (May 26, 2021)

15?


----------



## mogyay (May 28, 2021)

22? : )


----------



## Neb (May 28, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 23.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 28, 2021)

20?


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2021)

If I didn't know I'd guess like 19


----------



## Toska (May 29, 2021)

Would’ve guessed 15!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 29, 2021)

22? idk lol


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 29, 2021)

Early twenties? Maybe like 21?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 30, 2021)

Since we haven't really talked I can either base it off of your name and say 4080 or just go for a random guess and say 19, I'll leave it up to you which sounds more reasonable..


----------



## Toska (May 30, 2021)

I’d say 24 if I didn’t know!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 30, 2021)

21? I forgot if you ever said it lol


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 5, 2021)

14?


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 5, 2021)

21?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 5, 2021)

about 19-21 maybe?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2021)

26 or 13 no in between


----------



## Toska (Jun 5, 2021)

13? Or younger, not sure really.


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2021)

22?


----------



## Neb (Jun 5, 2021)

24?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 5, 2021)

I would have said 17 lol


----------



## Toska (Jun 5, 2021)

I would’ve thought 16, still!


----------



## Neb (Jun 5, 2021)

15?


----------



## rianne (Jun 5, 2021)

20?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 5, 2021)

24?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 5, 2021)

22?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2021)

definitely 13


----------



## LuvDolphin (Jun 5, 2021)

Kurb said:


> definitely 13


That kind of self-confidence can only come from a grown up! 25? Maybe lol


----------



## King koopa (Jun 5, 2021)

You're definitely a grown up no teenager would ever say that so 29


----------



## Toska (Jun 5, 2021)

I’d probably say 17 if I didn’t know!


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2021)

18-20?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 6, 2021)

19?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 6, 2021)

19


----------



## King koopa (Jun 6, 2021)

I was going to say 22 and I was right


----------



## Zerous (Jun 6, 2021)

My initial thought was around 18


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 6, 2021)

It's a shot in the dark but I'd say 20-ish?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2021)

like 18+


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 6, 2021)

16


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

28


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 8, 2021)

i’d say 17 if i didn’t know!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 8, 2021)

18!


----------



## Toska (Jun 8, 2021)

Hm, 24?


----------



## Neb (Jun 8, 2021)

16?


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 8, 2021)

I would have guessed 20 so pretty close


----------



## King koopa (Jun 8, 2021)

22?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 9, 2021)

16?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 9, 2021)

17


----------



## Corrie (Jun 9, 2021)

19 maybe?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 9, 2021)

17


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 9, 2021)

14?


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 9, 2021)

16


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 9, 2021)

20?


----------



## Toska (Jun 9, 2021)

16?


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2021)

17?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 13, 2021)

20?


----------



## Jacob (Jun 13, 2021)

13 ?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 13, 2021)

36


----------



## neoratz (Jun 14, 2021)

23... perhaps


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2021)

Would’ve guessed around 19?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 14, 2021)

23?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 21, 2021)

18


----------



## King koopa (Jun 21, 2021)

Was gonna say 23


----------



## Toska (Jun 21, 2021)

Would’ve probably guessed 15 if I didn’t know!


----------



## Neb (Jun 21, 2021)

14?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 22, 2021)

19?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 22, 2021)

22?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 22, 2021)

19?


----------



## Toska (Jun 22, 2021)

Would’ve guessed 15 if I didn’t know!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 22, 2021)

15?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 22, 2021)

20?


----------



## rianne (Jun 23, 2021)

20?


----------



## Toska (Jun 23, 2021)

Was going to guess 23.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 23, 2021)

I would say 24


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 23, 2021)

17?


----------



## neoratz (Jun 23, 2021)

16 o3O


----------



## Toska (Jun 23, 2021)

I was gonna guess 17 if I didn’t know.


----------



## Bugs (Jun 24, 2021)

I would guess 22


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 24, 2021)

28?


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2021)

I think you're around 13-15


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 24, 2021)

20?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 24, 2021)

Around 22-25?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 24, 2021)

16.


----------



## rianne (Jun 24, 2021)

31?


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 21.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 24, 2021)

19?


----------



## Toska (Jun 25, 2021)

16?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2021)

27?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 25, 2021)

23?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 25, 2021)

19?


----------



## nyx~ (Jun 25, 2021)

17?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jun 26, 2021)

27?


----------



## uyumin (Jun 26, 2021)

22?


----------



## mogyay (Jun 26, 2021)

17


----------



## Toska (Jun 26, 2021)

Was going to guess 25!


----------



## Neb (Jun 27, 2021)

14?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 27, 2021)

19?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 27, 2021)

24?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 27, 2021)

i would guess 14 - 17 if i didn’t know!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2021)

id guess 18


----------



## Mick (Jun 28, 2021)

I was thinking 16 or 17.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 28, 2021)

i’m gonna guess 22?


----------



## pique (Jun 28, 2021)

i'd guess seventeen!


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 28, 2021)

19?


----------



## Toska (Jun 28, 2021)

17?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 28, 2021)

21?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 29, 2021)

17?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 29, 2021)

23?


----------



## Toska (Jun 29, 2021)

16?


----------



## Argo (Jun 29, 2021)

19?


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 7, 2021)

Argo said:


> 19?


im thinking 14-15


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 7, 2021)

15


----------



## Toska (Jul 8, 2021)

Would’ve guessed around 21!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2021)

21..?


----------



## Neb (Jul 8, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 16.


----------



## Toska (Jul 13, 2021)

Would’ve guessed 18 if I didn’t know!


----------



## pique (Jul 13, 2021)

19!

your aesthetic is so cute btw


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 13, 2021)

21?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2021)

20?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 13, 2021)

20-21


----------



## King koopa (Jul 13, 2021)

20?


----------



## Toska (Jul 13, 2021)

Would’ve guessed 15-16 if I didn’t know.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 13, 2021)

23


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 13, 2021)

21?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 17, 2021)

20 maybe? idk lol


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 17, 2021)

I don't know. Just throwing a wild guess and saying 19.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 17, 2021)

20!!!!


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 17, 2021)

.lol board moves quickly...28


----------



## Toska (Jul 17, 2021)

Hm, maybe 19?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 17, 2021)

36


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 17, 2021)

23?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 17, 2021)

like 14-15 maybe? idk lol


----------



## Toska (Jul 18, 2021)

Maybe 18?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 18, 2021)

22-25?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2021)

like 17 or 18


----------



## King koopa (Aug 5, 2021)

Would have said 14 if I didn't know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2021)

22


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2021)

if i didnt know I'd think 15


----------



## Neb (Nov 14, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 17 if I didn’t know


----------



## King koopa (Nov 14, 2021)

Probably would have guessed like 19-21 if I didn't know


----------



## pottercrossing (Nov 14, 2021)

Would've guessed 30 if I didn't know.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2021)

around 25?


----------



## Beanz (Nov 14, 2021)

19 vibes idk why


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2021)

25?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 15, 2021)

oh heavens no, probably 16?


----------



## Corrie (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm getting 19 year old vibes


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 15, 2021)

18 maybe


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 15, 2021)

16 years old?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 15, 2021)

17 maybe?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 15, 2021)

first thing that came to mind was 24


----------



## cool sword (Nov 15, 2021)

hmmm gonna say 23


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

Idk, early Gen Z, late Millenial


----------



## dude98 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hmm... 19


----------



## Holla (Nov 15, 2021)

Guessed 16 before looking at the profile... I'm sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 15, 2021)

around 16?


----------



## Corrie (Nov 15, 2021)

17?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 15, 2021)

I feel 17


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

Hmm, 21ish


----------



## pottercrossing (Nov 16, 2021)

getting 20ish vibes


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 17, 2021)

18~


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 17, 2021)

22 maybe


----------



## petaI (Nov 19, 2021)

17ish? wild guess


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 19, 2021)

20?


----------



## CylieDanny (Nov 19, 2021)

21?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 19, 2021)

25?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 19, 2021)

23?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 19, 2021)

19


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 19, 2021)

15 c:


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

uh, 18?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 21, 2021)

19?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 21, 2021)

18?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 21, 2021)

hm, 22?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2021)

17?


----------



## arikins (Nov 21, 2021)

19 ?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2021)

16?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 21, 2021)

i know your age alr, but if i had to guess i’d probably say 15-16


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 21, 2021)

19?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 21, 2021)

Um, 25?


----------



## ughrora (Nov 21, 2021)

22, maybe?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 21, 2021)

30?


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 23, 2021)

ehm... 21?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

28?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 23, 2021)

16?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 24, 2021)

19?


----------



## pottercrossing (Nov 24, 2021)

16?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 25, 2021)

hm 16?


----------



## Neb (Nov 25, 2021)

14?


----------



## shellbell (Nov 25, 2021)

gonna guess 20 

reason being "cosmog enthusiast". cosmog was introduced like 5 years ago? dunno why but i assume Neb played it around 15 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 25, 2021)

gonna guess 23


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2021)

18


----------



## Reez (Dec 5, 2021)

7?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 5, 2021)

15


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 6, 2021)

27


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 6, 2021)

20?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 18, 2021)

6


----------



## hauntedhead (Dec 18, 2021)

21


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 18, 2021)

25


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 18, 2021)

24?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 19, 2021)

18?


----------



## Neb (Dec 19, 2021)

22?


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 19, 2021)

21?


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 19, 2021)

if i didnt know I'd say 20


----------



## Neb (Dec 19, 2021)

I would’ve guessed 17.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 23, 2021)

20


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 23, 2021)

22?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 23, 2021)

18-19?


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2022)

22?


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 28, 2022)

24?


----------



## King koopa (Jan 28, 2022)

17?


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 28, 2022)

Guessed 25 before looking at the profile


----------



## gigii (Jan 28, 2022)

24?? or 20


----------



## xara (Jan 29, 2022)

16?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 31, 2022)

21?


----------



## gigii (Jan 31, 2022)

19?


----------



## vixened (Jan 31, 2022)

17?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 31, 2022)

22?


----------



## gigii (Jan 31, 2022)

15 or 14


----------



## milktae (Jan 31, 2022)

14 ?


----------



## gigii (Jan 31, 2022)

15


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 31, 2022)

18?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 1, 2022)

23!


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 1, 2022)

20!


----------



## gigii (Feb 1, 2022)

14


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 1, 2022)

84


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 1, 2022)

10


----------



## gigii (Feb 1, 2022)

17


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 1, 2022)

16?


----------



## gigii (Feb 1, 2022)

21


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 2, 2022)

13


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 2, 2022)

18?


----------



## gigii (Feb 2, 2022)

20


----------



## lieryl (Feb 2, 2022)

12


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 2, 2022)

gonna guess 20?


----------



## gigii (Feb 2, 2022)

17


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 2, 2022)

194??


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 2, 2022)

15?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 2, 2022)

Nopeeee

I think you are 19????


----------



## King koopa (Feb 2, 2022)

16-18?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 2, 2022)

17?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

24?


----------



## King koopa (Feb 3, 2022)

23?


----------



## gigii (Feb 3, 2022)

19


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

14


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 3, 2022)

26?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 3, 2022)

25-30?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 3, 2022)

19?


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 4, 2022)

25-ish, maybe


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 4, 2022)

32?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 5, 2022)

30 max


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 5, 2022)

25?


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 5, 2022)

20?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 5, 2022)

I would say... 20?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 5, 2022)

I'd say 21?


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 5, 2022)

19


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 5, 2022)

If I didn't know your age I would have thought you were 22


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 5, 2022)

16?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 5, 2022)

14?


----------



## Beanz (Feb 5, 2022)

im going to say 21


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 5, 2022)

If I didn't know then, 14


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 5, 2022)

19 maybe


----------



## Beanz (Feb 5, 2022)

before i knew you were springtrap i thought you were 24


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 5, 2022)

You are 179 years old and grow your own vegetables and that is all you eat. You live in a small little forest in the middle of know where with a pet bunny 

(I think its more fun to give stories with ages so I hope that this age is right!!)


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 5, 2022)

13?


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> 14?


i love this guess because i joined tbt in 2015 so that would mean if i were 14, i would've been like 7 years old when i joined tbt LMAO (no offense taken dw i thought it was just funny)

anyway, 26?


----------



## Beanz (Feb 5, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> You are 179 years old and grow your own vegetables and that is all you eat. You live in a small little forest in the middle of know where with a pet bunny
> 
> (I think its more fun to give stories with ages so I hope that this age is right!!)



this is 100% correct. i am a 179 year old woman who lives in a cottage in the woods. i eat carrots all day and sing to my bunny named arthur.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 5, 2022)

i wouldve guessed 19


----------



## lana. (Feb 5, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> 26?


definitely in ur 20’s


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

I would guess 22


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 6, 2022)

24?


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 6, 2022)

if i didn't know wouldve guessed 15 or 16


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 7, 2022)

14?


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 7, 2022)

24?


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 7, 2022)

like umm 17 or 18


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2022)

17?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't know. I'm going to go with 18 maybe.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 11, 2022)

Huh, 26?


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 11, 2022)

23?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 11, 2022)

20


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 14, 2022)

26?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2022)

14?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 17, 2022)

You are a 67 year old who lives in the lush rainforest and only eats banana leaves and grape seed oil. You have a pet butterfly and he went away for nectar and never came back. You built your own piano and play it to entertain yourself throughout the day. At night you sleep on the river on a lily pad.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 17, 2022)

I genuinely don't know, sometimes I wanna guess you're 14 but other times I wanna guess 24


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 17, 2022)

Hmmmm... 14


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 17, 2022)

17?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 17, 2022)

13?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 4, 2022)

23? Or 198?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 6, 2022)

12?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2022)

14?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 7, 2022)

If I didn't know your age I would think your 18 or 17


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 7, 2022)

20 something? Like 21 or 22?


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 7, 2022)

20?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2022)

26?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 8, 2022)

I would probably think you’re 19.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

24?


----------



## Zerous (Mar 8, 2022)

Hmm 15?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

14?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 10, 2022)

14 - 16 ?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

13-15?


----------



## Zerous (Mar 10, 2022)

16?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 10, 2022)

28?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 11, 2022)

30?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 11, 2022)

15?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

20?


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 11, 2022)

12?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

26?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 12, 2022)

15?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 12, 2022)

16?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 12, 2022)

19?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

17?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

16?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 14, 2022)

28?


----------



## Neb (Mar 14, 2022)

24?


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

27?


----------



## Zerous (Mar 14, 2022)

If I didn't know, I probably would've said about 18?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 14, 2022)

32?


----------



## Stil (Mar 14, 2022)

9


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 14, 2022)

(uh you need to be 13 or older to be old enough to register an account on here, IDK why people keep guessing ages that are to young to be allowed here) 
If I didn't know your age I would have guessed 26.


----------



## Stil (Mar 14, 2022)

8


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2022)

30?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2022)

if i didn't know id say 19


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 16, 2022)

I would think you’re 15-16.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2022)

18?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

26?


----------



## Elov (Mar 19, 2022)

20?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 19, 2022)

If I didn't know your age, I'd say you were 26.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 22, 2022)

I would think you’re 13-14.


----------



## Holla (Mar 22, 2022)

22


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 22, 2022)

18?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 22, 2022)

17?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 22, 2022)

If I didn't know your age, I honestly don't know how old I'd think you were... I guess 14?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 23, 2022)

21?


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2022)

29?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 26, 2022)

24?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 26, 2022)

I would guess 13 or 14.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 26, 2022)

I would guess 15-16.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 26, 2022)

I would think 20.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 26, 2022)

30?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 26, 2022)

15?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 26, 2022)

Hmm.. I'd say maybe 18-19.


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

18?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

19?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 1, 2022)

I would say 21...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

Hmm, 26 perhaps?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

14-16?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 1, 2022)

14?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 1, 2022)

22?


----------



## King koopa (May 1, 2022)

25?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 1, 2022)

15?


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 1, 2022)

25? Just guessing. I really don't know, but your bio says 'forever 90s'


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 1, 2022)

23?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 2, 2022)

13?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 2, 2022)

23?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 2, 2022)

27?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 2, 2022)

18?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 2, 2022)

17?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 2, 2022)

16?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 2, 2022)

18?


----------



## DaisyFan (May 2, 2022)

29?


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2022)

25-28?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 2, 2022)

If I didn't know your age, I have no idea
19?


----------



## Neb (May 5, 2022)

Uh, 21?


----------



## Zerous (May 6, 2022)

Hmm if your profile didn't say I probably would've guessed about 18.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 6, 2022)

22?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 6, 2022)

34?


----------



## Neb (May 7, 2022)

17?


----------



## allainah (May 7, 2022)

16


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 7, 2022)

19? or maybe 22?


----------



## Zerous (May 8, 2022)

14 or 15?


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2022)

15?


----------



## Gene. (May 8, 2022)

22?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 8, 2022)

23?


----------



## tessa grace (May 8, 2022)

13?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 8, 2022)

16?


----------



## pottercrossing (May 8, 2022)

17-20


----------



## King koopa (May 8, 2022)

25?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 8, 2022)

18?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 8, 2022)

14?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 8, 2022)

15?


----------



## honeyaura (May 9, 2022)

16?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 9, 2022)

If I didn't know your age I'd still think your around that like 27-29


----------



## vinnie (May 11, 2022)

I'd guess between 15-17


----------



## Zerous (May 13, 2022)

Maybe 16?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 13, 2022)

20?


----------



## vinnie (May 13, 2022)

early 20s?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

Hm, 21?


----------



## vinnie (May 14, 2022)

If I didn't know, I'd guess between 14-15.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 17, 2022)

Uhm, 19ish?


----------



## gigii (May 17, 2022)

17-21


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 17, 2022)

13 or 14?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 17, 2022)

I’d guess 15-16.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 17, 2022)

I would say mid-20's


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2022)

17


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 17, 2022)

I’d think 17.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 17, 2022)

Probably in their late 20s. 28?


----------



## vinnie (May 17, 2022)

Maybe 23?


----------



## tessa grace (May 17, 2022)

19?


----------



## Neb (May 18, 2022)

14?


----------



## Sarabelle (May 18, 2022)

23


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 18, 2022)

24?


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 18, 2022)

16?


----------



## Dinosauuur (May 18, 2022)

19?


----------



## DaisyFan (May 18, 2022)

18?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 18, 2022)

17?


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 19, 2022)

14?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 19, 2022)

23?


----------



## skarmoury (May 19, 2022)

hrmmmm 17


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 19, 2022)

26?


----------



## CylieDanny (May 19, 2022)

16


----------



## Neb (May 25, 2022)

24


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 26, 2022)

20


----------



## Firesquids (May 26, 2022)

23


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 26, 2022)

27?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 26, 2022)

23?


----------



## Neb (May 26, 2022)

31


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 26, 2022)

22


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 26, 2022)

27?


----------



## Neb (May 26, 2022)

22?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Nov 2, 2022)

25?


----------



## Beanz (Nov 2, 2022)

14?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 2, 2022)

if it didn't say it, i'd guess 16-17.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 2, 2022)

21?


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 2, 2022)

14?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 2, 2022)

16?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 2, 2022)

16?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 2, 2022)

22?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 2, 2022)

19?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Nov 3, 2022)

20?


----------



## xara (Nov 3, 2022)

16?


----------



## CylieDanny (Nov 3, 2022)

24?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 3, 2022)

23?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 3, 2022)

17?


----------



## Franny (Nov 3, 2022)

16


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 3, 2022)

27


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 3, 2022)

uhhh 17


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 3, 2022)

18


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 3, 2022)

24?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 3, 2022)

19?


----------



## Zerous (Nov 3, 2022)

16?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Nov 3, 2022)

20?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 3, 2022)

14?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2022)

16?


----------



## Zerous (Nov 3, 2022)

If I didn't know, I probably would've guessed 22


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 4, 2022)

23?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 4, 2022)

16-17


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 4, 2022)

12


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 4, 2022)

26?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 5, 2022)

15-16?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 5, 2022)

26?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 5, 2022)

37?


----------



## Franny (Nov 5, 2022)

17


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 5, 2022)

23?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2022)

25?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 5, 2022)

14?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 5, 2022)

20?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2022)

20?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2022



Captain Jigglypuff said:


> 14?


Pff I wish lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 5, 2022)

If I didn't know I would have guessed 26-27


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 7:08 AM)

23?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Monday at 7:12 AM)

17?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Monday at 7:20 AM)

22?


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 1:29 PM)

14-15


----------



## Franny (Monday at 1:30 PM)

13


----------



## DaisyFan (Monday at 4:29 PM)

23?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Monday at 5:34 PM)

25?


----------



## ecstasy (Monday at 5:35 PM)

16-17


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Monday at 5:41 PM)

15-16?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Monday at 5:43 PM)

15?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Monday at 10:55 PM)

16?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 10:57 PM)

15


----------



## xara (Tuesday at 1:33 PM)

15?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Tuesday at 9:15 PM)

20


----------

